# La pornografía y sus efectos negativos (físicos y mentales)



## Arnau92 (22 Mar 2020)

Antes que nada os invito a reflexionar de manera sincera sobre la razón por la cual hay tal cantidad de pornografía en internet de manera gratuita.

El 25% de las búsquedas diarias en internet son de pornografía.







Internet Pornography by the Numbers; A Significant Threat to Society …

La edad media de los que ven pornografía por primera vez ronda los 11 años de edad.







Los niños de menos de 10 años representan el 22% de los consumidores de menos de 18.

Recordad estas estadísticas porque vais a saber *cuan perjudicial es* la pornografía *para la mente de un adulto*, ni que decir para la de un niño.


¿Como saber si uno es adicto? Si en un período de 3 semanas por lo menos no eres capaz de evitar este tipo de contenido aún teniendo la "voluntad" de hacerlo es que probablemente lo eres.

Si sufre de: ansiedad, depresión, incomodidad social, falta de motivación, falta de energía, dolores de cabeza, mala memoria, incapacidad para hablar con las mujeres, disfunción eréctil, disfunción sexual en general, autodesprecio, etc., y regularmente ves porno, probablemente eres adicto.








La pornografía tiene una gran variedad de *efectos psicológicos y fisiológicos* negativos. Básicamente estás jodiendo tu sistema endocrino, lo cual es de vital importancia porque *tus hormonas básicamente regulan cómo funcionan tu cuerpo y tu mente.*


Aquí hay algunos estudios sobre los efectos negativos de la pornografía. Podría incluir mucho más, pero esto debería ser suficiente para demostrar que estos efectos se han verificado científica / médicamente

Sobrecarga los receptores de *dopamina* al estar siendo expuestos a este contenido:
http://archive.vn/B6uJb







Provoca un aumento de la prolactina considerablemente grave, el cual se traduce en *falta de motivación*
Orgasm-induced prolactin secretion: feedback control of sexual drive?…







*Hipofrontalidad* (perjudica la memoria y se asocia con TDAH, bipolaridad y depresión)







Pornographic picture processing interferes with working memory perfor…
Sexual Arousal Decreases the Functional Synchronization Between Corti…

Daños cerebrales considerables (*pérdida de materia gris*)







Brain structure and functional connectivity associated with pornograp…
Compulsive sexual behavior: Prefrontal and limbic volume and interact…

*Antojos más fuertes que los usuarios de drogas* (metanfetamina)







Craving Responses to Methamphetamine and Sexual Visual Cues in Indivi…


La pornografía también reduce tus ganancias al *reducir tus niveles de testosterona*
Masturbation, Testosterone and Muscle Gain: The Hidden Link







Los niveles de testosterona tardan 7 días en recuperarse. Después del día 7 comienzan a estabilizarse, pero* todas sus otras hormonas también *están fuera de control porque ha arruinado su* sistema endocrino* con demasiada frecuencia. IIRC tarda aún más tiempo para que se estabilicen







En el estudio realizado los hombres se se abstuvieron durante 3 semanas tenían unos niveles de testosterona medios superiores.


*Los hombres ahora tienen menos testosterona que los hombres de la misma edad de la generación anterior:* la pornografía es un gran contribuyente a esto (junto con los disruptores endocrinos)














Que el porno es malo creo que *debería ser obvio* ahora pero es que es peor que malo, es un arma psicológica o como tal se ha usado (y se usa).

El ejército israelí transmitió pornografía en la TV palestina en la década del 2000. ¿Lo hicieron para ser buenos con sus "hermanos"?







_Cuando los residentes palestinos de la asediada ciudad de Ramallah, en Cisjordania, encendieron sus televisores durante el fin de semana, lo que encontraron no fue ni noticias ni ninguna de la programación habitual de la Autoridad Palestina; se encontraron con clips de películas pornográficas. Tres de las cuatro estaciones de televisión en Ramallah, sede de Yasser Arafat, habían sido ocupadas por tropas israelíes. Mientras tanto, la estación de televisión restante de la ciudad estaba haciendo un rastreo en la parte inferior de la pantalla explicando que los videos pornográficos eran obra de las fuerzas de ocupación. "Instamos a los padres a tomar precauciones", decía. _

Porn and Politics in Palestine – Reason.com

Porn the new weapon of choice

Claramente no, lo hicieron porque saben que es un contenido que genera adicción y perjudica a sus enemigos.

Ni que decir de las perlas que rodean a la industria pornográfica.




















Junto con esto, *promueven intencionalmente* la mierda más jodidamente degenerada que a nadie le gusta.

El propósito es normalizar este tipo de aberraciones en la mente de los consumidores.







Varios estudios han demostrado que los adictos a la pornografía requieren constantemente más y más pornografía para obtener los mismos efectos.

Is Internet Pornography Causing Sexual Dysfunctions? A Review with Clinical Reports







¿Quién está detrás del porno?

Esa es una pregunta que os invito a haceros.


*La pornografía contribuye al 60% de los casos de divorcio*, la mitad de los cuales se debió al uso excesivo de pornografía.

This Is One of the Biggest Causes Of Divorce - Verily







Si tu energía sexual y tu cerebro está enganchado a la pornografía, obviamente esto te perjudicará a nivel personal lo quieras o no.

No es ciencia espacial, creo que es fácil de comprender.

Además, de que la percepción del atractivo masculino / femenino se destruye totalmente cuando se ve mucho porno.


----------



## luismarple (22 Mar 2020)

Tambien hay niños que beben alcohol. Cerramos estrella galicia?


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (22 Mar 2020)

Interesante.

Por cierto, ¿quienes controlan la pornografía? Adivinan.


----------



## Memoria (22 Mar 2020)

¿ Qué es eso "no poder hablar con mujeres" ?

¿ Pasar de venderte delante de ellas como una lavadora y fingiendo que tienes mucha pasta/coche amigos ?

PD Atufa a panfleto anglocatólico


----------



## Uritorco (22 Mar 2020)

Como se parece la realidad a la propaganda clasica antisemita.


----------



## Ayios (22 Mar 2020)

Y recordad, si te haces pajas te salen granos y te quedas ciego.


----------



## MINO PONTI (22 Mar 2020)

Siempre me ha parecido un tema interesante. Por una parte ¿Quién gana en un negocio que no se obtienen beneficios?, si ya diréis que publicidad, pero...y por otro lado como afecta al cerebro. Ver tanto porno hace que se baje la líbido, y en cierto modo es verdad.


----------



## 917 (22 Mar 2020)

Curas, curas, por todos lados curas, y diciendo sus rollos de curas.

Que os den por culo, joder.


----------



## luismarple (22 Mar 2020)

Me ha hecho gracia lo de "la pornografía contribuye a un 60% de casos de divorcio".

Pero no dice en cuantos de esos casos el porno no es causa, sino consecuencia de los problemas de pareja. Los hombres casados que tiran de porno generalmente lo hacen porque su maría no cubre sus necesidades y van más salidos que el pico de una plancha.

Y lo de que el porno genera disfunción erectil... permítanme que lo dude. Yo con 14 me la pelaba cinco veces al día tranquilamente y estaba todo el día como la clavícula de un transformer, con porno y sin porno. Más adelante, si tenía novia no tiraba de porno, si volvía a estar solo volvía al porno, solo era un modo de cubrir una necesidad. Y no era algo imprescindible, sin porno me la podía machacar como un general.

Un día encontré a una tía que me seguía el ritmo y se acabó el porno. Y hasta hoy, nunca lo he echado de menos ni he tenido síndrome de abstinencia ni ostias. Para todo hay una edad.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Mar 2020)

Echadle un vistazo a los dueños de la pornografia.


----------



## t_chip (22 Mar 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Antes que nada os invito a reflexionar de manera sincera sobre la razón por la cual hay tal cantidad de pornografía en internet de manera gratuita.
> 
> El 25% de las búsquedas diarias en internet son de pornografía.
> 
> ...



Se te ha olvidado decir que te quedas ciego, se te reblandece la columna y vas al infierno.


Progres.....los nuevos curas y meapilas.

Si Torquemada naciese hoy día no sería cura, sería Pablo Iglesias.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Padre Pio (23 Mar 2020)

Las personas tenemos dignidad, la pornografia es la deshumanizacion de las personas y una esclavitud perversa.

Con oracion, voluntad decidida y sustituyendo la pornografia por algo sano y util...*se vuelve a ser libre.*

PD: Y si, la pornografia se promueve desde ciertas Elites del Nuevo Orden Mundial:

https://es.catholic.net/op/articulos/12185/cat/472/bill-gates-y-la-pornografia-homosexual.html


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 Mar 2020)

La adicción al sexo ya es considerada un desorden mental, así lo dió a conocer la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), por medio de su Clasificación Internacional de Enfermedades CIE-11.

Esa conducta anómala se expresa como *“un patrón persistente de falla para controlar los deseos o impulsos sexuales intensos y repetitivos que resultan en un comportamiento sexual repetitivo”.*

Algunos debaten si se trata de un trastorno independiente y otros, por el contrario, dudan de que el sexo pueda ser adictivo y ven la etiqueta como potencialmente vergonzosa, en especial para aquellas personas que son muy abiertas al tema y lo aceptan con naturalidad.

Es para destacar que, estas clasificaciones de la OMS son de vital importancia, ya que gracias a ella médicos y científicos de todo el mundo usan para identificar y estudiar los problemas de salud, heridas y causas de muerte.

La noticia entra en el contexto del hilo ya que como se ha dicho, la pornografía degenera en una irresistible adicción lo cual viene ser confirmado por la OMS como un desorden mental.

Y si desde la adicción a la pornografía se desemboca casi fatalmente en la homosexualidad y se demuestra que es un trastorno mental, resulta entonces que luego de algunas décadas de haber sido eliminada en la lista de enfermedades, *la homosexualidad vuelve de manera silenciosa al lugar que le correspondía entre los trastornos psiquiátricos del ser humano*,lo cual podrá entonces ser tratado por la Medicina adecuadamente.

Es una noticia alentadora y muy positiva para todos los homosexuales que no están felices con serlo.


Sex Addiction Is Now Considered To Be A Mental Health Disorder, According To WHO

The 8 signs you could be a sex addict - as it's classed a mental health issue

L’OMS reconnaît l’addiction aux jeux vidéo comme une maladie mentale


----------



## Top_Spinete (23 Mar 2020)

A buen sitio has venido a explicar esto.
A un foro internet lleno de pajilleros, donde la mayoría tendrán el navegador petado de páginas porno.

A ver porno-esclavos, el OP no está diciendo que no os toquéis la pilila.
Os está diciendo que intentéis hacerlo únicamente usando vuestra imaginación...sino sois capaces, es que sois adictos a la basura que os ponen en internet.


----------



## dabrute (23 Mar 2020)

El conjunto de cosas de las que es bueno abusar en esta vida no incluye ni el porno ni el sexo.


----------



## Play_91 (23 Mar 2020)

Pornografía es sexo no real, sin deseo y que muestra a la mujer con un deseo sexual igual al del hombre cuando eso no es la realidad.
Luego la prostitución es la continuación de la pornografía, igual, fingido, sin deseo, donde el hombre disfruta y la mujer finge por dinero = capitalismo más asqueroso.
La gente se acostumbra a eso y luego ya no sabe ni cómo tratar con una mujer real, se cree que funcionan como los hombres.
Sexo sin deseo es basura, llega un punto que el sexo pierde tanta calidad que la gente considera que el sexo está sobrevalorado.
Suena cursi decirlo pero el sexo no puede funcionar sin sentimientos, no se si para el hombre pero para la mujer es imposible. Es un esfuerzo absurdo por parte de ellas el intentar desvincular y si alguna lo consigue son una minoría rara la que puede hacerlo.
Si hablamos de prostitución se tienen que poner protecciones emocionales gordas para no pillarse y bajar la calidad del sexo al máximo, por muchas posturas que hagan y guarradas para satisfacer al hombre están teniendo un sexo pésimo comparado con el que tienen con sus novios.
Aparte otros temas como que cada vez necesitas cosas más bestias para excitarte.
Fomenta la cosificación de un ser humano. Un ser humano no es un culo, coño y tetas.


----------



## zonacero (23 Mar 2020)

Por si me pilla el bicho quede aquí esto
que después es tarde

¿siguen los CM progretas aún por aquí?


----------



## luismarple (23 Mar 2020)

Mi primo se estampó con el coche de mi tío en el pueblo, conduciendo con 16. Deberíamos prohibir los coches para evitar este tipo de accidentes?

Por otra parte, todo esto aplica también al porno lésbico y gay , o solo van a por los de siempre?


----------



## Turgot (23 Mar 2020)

La clave es la dosis y el contenido

Cuando había que hacer un esfuerzo mínimo para ver una película porno; alquilarla, bajársela o grabarla del plus estos debates no existían. Se veía una de vez en cuando, o se veía la misma 500 veces.

O con una revista, tirando más de imaginación que otra cosa, en realidad.

El porno tenía sus códigos: la decoración, el vestuario, las poses exageradas, la música de mierda. Todo le indicaba al cerebro que estaba ante una ficción. Hasta se veían los focos.

Ahora el porno intenta parecer "real" y tienes miles de películas a un golpe de click


----------



## ESC (23 Mar 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Suena cursi decirlo pero el sexo no puede funcionar sin sentimientos, no se si para el hombre pero para la mujer es imposible. Es un esfuerzo absurdo por parte de ellas el intentar desvincular y si alguna lo consigue son una minoría rara la que puede hacerlo.



Difiero, los rasgos psicopáticos se manifiestan indistintamente entre sexos.

Ve a las mujeres como "seres de luz". 



Play_91 dijo:


> Sexo sin deseo es basura, llega un punto que el sexo pierde tanta calidad que la gente considera que el sexo está sobrevalorado.



Usted no habla de realizar el coito, ya que da el paso de la cursilería podría referirse a "hacer el amor" o algo parecido.

Cuando emplea el término "sexo" me cuesta seguirle, la verdad.


----------



## Play_91 (23 Mar 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Difiero, los rasgos psicopáticos se manifiestan indistintamente entre sexos.
> 
> Ve a las mujeres como "seres de luz".
> 
> ...



Para la mujer no existe el sexo sin implicación emocional, es imposible anti natura separarlo. Al hombre le pasa parecido aunque no se hasta que punto éste sí podría separarlo completamente, no te se decir pero la mujer imposible.
El sexo es la forma más potente para que una mujer se enamore, aunque nos digan otra cosa.
Hay quien aguanta mejor el sexo frío e intenta tenerlo así (sexo mediocre porque tiene que cortar todo el rato la implicación con la parte consciente del cerebro para evitar sufrir estropeando el sexo) pero es una forma de no implicarse para no sufrir poniéndose una coraza, no es natural ni vas a tener una buena sexualidad. El sexo sin emociones no existe. No hablo de enamorados ni de amor, digo sin implicación emocional.
Si has estado con una prostituta verás que tiene tantas corazas emocionales que parece que estás con un robot que te hace 200 posturas pero ni siente ni padece, está inmunizada de tal coraza que tiene para no sufrir si no no hay mujer que aguante semejante atrocidad y suelen tener la autoestima reventada además de quemarse en 4 días.
Tu puedes conocer una mujer hoy y tener un sexo cálido y con implicación emocional sin que sea tu novia ni estar enamorado.

La pornografía hace daño igual a la mujer.


----------



## ESC (23 Mar 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Para la mujer no existe el sexo sin implicación emocional.



Pues...

Qué quiere que le diga. No puedo aceptar dicho axioma en base a mi experiencia personal.

Pero vamos, aquí estamos para contrastar impresiones.


----------



## Play_91 (23 Mar 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Pues...
> 
> Qué quiere que le diga. No puedo aceptar dicho axioma en base a mi experiencia personal.
> 
> Pero vamos, aquí estamos para contrastar impresiones.



A veces ellas, es cierto, nos dan una lección magistral en ser fría en la cama, eso es cierto jeje.
Eso es como follarte a un robot.
No creo que llene demasiado a una mujer el sexo frío, en cuanto pruebe el sexo de calidad no creo que dure mucho teniendo sexo frío.


----------



## luismarple (23 Mar 2020)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> La adicción al sexo ya es considerada un desorden mental, así lo dió a conocer la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), por medio de su Clasificación Internacional de Enfermedades CIE-11.
> 
> Esa conducta anómala se expresa como *“un patrón persistente de falla para controlar los deseos o impulsos sexuales intensos y repetitivos que resultan en un comportamiento sexual repetitivo”.*
> 
> ...



Estás mezclando churras con merinas. 

"la adicción al sexo es considerado un desorden mental" ------> prohibir el porno
la adicción a las armas de fuego es otro desorden mental ------> prohibir las pelis de acción


----------



## ESC (23 Mar 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> A veces ellas, es cierto, nos dan una lección magistral en ser fría en la cama, eso es cierto jeje.
> Eso es como follarte a un robot.



No me refería a "ser frío en la cama" y no veo lecciones magistrales por ninguna parte.

Diferimos bastante en cuanto a... lecturas que hacemos de nosostros mismos. Por expresarlo de alguna forma.


----------



## luismarple (23 Mar 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Pues...
> 
> Qué quiere que le diga. No puedo aceptar dicho axioma en base a mi experiencia personal.
> 
> Pero vamos, aquí estamos para contrastar impresiones.



doy fe.

Yo me he pinchado a más de una tía que no me preguntó ni cómo me llamaba. Echamos un polvo loco y si te he visto no me acuerdo.


----------



## Play_91 (23 Mar 2020)

ESC dijo:


> No me refería a "ser frío en la cama" y no veo lecciones magistrales por ninguna parte.
> 
> Diferimos bastante en cuanto a... lecturas que hacemos de nosostros mismos. Por expresarlo de alguna forma.



Son casos extremos pero Nacho Vidal, Rocco Sifredi, etc han reconocido estar enfermos por culpa del porno. No tienen una sexualidad normal.
Esa gente se desvinculó respecto a lo que es tener una sexualidad sana y normal, natural.


----------



## ESC (23 Mar 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Son casos extremos pero Nacho Vidal, Rocco Sifredi, etc han reconocido estar enfermos por culpa del porno. No tienen una sexualidad normal.
> Esa gente se desvinculó respecto a lo que es tener una sexualidad sana y normal, natural.



Es un tema de conversación interesante y prefiero no profundizar, tengo la manía de ponerme... existencialista y ahora mismo... hasta me da pereza.

No tengo el día.

-------------------------------------

Debe ser por la incertidumbre del momento, toca observar.


----------



## Lobotomizado (23 Mar 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Antes que nada os invito a reflexionar de manera sincera sobre la razón por la cual hay tal cantidad de pornografía en internet de manera gratuita.
> 
> El 25% de las búsquedas diarias en internet son de pornografía.
> 
> ...



Eto no da para paja, capullo


----------



## Play_91 (23 Mar 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Es un tema de conversación interesante y prefiero no profundizar, tengo la manía de ponerme... existencialista y ahora mismo... hasta me da pereza.
> 
> No tengo el día.
> 
> ...



Por no hablar de la cosificación de la mujer.
El porno no es sexo real.
Eso de coger e ir directo a tetas, culo, coño y para de contar eso igual uno lo puede ver normal porque está harto de ver porno y lo hemos normalizado todo pero eso no es ni medio normal.
No digo ya el que se pone a mirar a la mujer con mirada lasciva de asqueroso y se le tira directo a las tetas cual necesitado.
Eso para el porno te ríes pero una tía normal, no prostituta que la pagas y finge, no es normal.
Como mucho te lo aguanta tu novia por hacerte el favor pero ni así. Seguro a más de uno la mujer le manda a la mierda y no le deja ni catar teta porque va de ese palo y la mujer se da cuenta del poco tacto que tiene su marido y deja de tener deseo sexual por él.
Acabas no sabiendo tratar a las mujeres reales y al final te haces putero que es lo que te mola de tanto porno que ves.

Por no hablar la de hombres que son malos en la cama y se creen buenos porque follan duro.
Hombres que no saben tratar con mujeres normales y tienen que ir de putas que pagando son las únicas que les aguantan.
O que ven en su película porno favorita burradas que cuando se lo piden a la novia flipan pero bueno por ser el novio pero a una tía normal igual te mandaba a la mierda y luego lo recrean con prostitutas las pobres.

Habla con una prostituta y pregúntale ¿hay mucho enfermo que viene a verte? vas a flipar. Te dirán que raros a patadas.
Una amiga prostituta me decía que allí la mayoría eran enfermos adictos al porno. Te lo decía así, literal. Eso cualquier mujer se da cuenta.

Y por no hablar de que si tu estás con una chica en la cama hay mucho más que unas penetraciones y posturas, estás con una persona, un ser humano, no con unas tetas y un coño al que penetrar, correrte e irte. Eso lo ve una tía y sabe que eres gilipollas integral.


----------



## ESC (23 Mar 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Por no hablar de la cosificación de la mujer.
> El porno no es sexo real.
> Eso de coger e ir directo a tetas, culo, coño y para de contar eso igual uno lo puede ver normal porque está harto de ver porno y lo hemos normalizado todo pero eso no es ni medio normal.
> No digo ya el que se pone a mirar a la mujer con mirada lasciva de asqueroso y se le tira directo a las tetas cual necesitado.
> ...



No tengo ni idea de qué hace el ser humano para conjugar "víscera/pulsión sexual" con su empatía y con la lógica. Encontrar un equilibrio debe ser cosa de malabaristas.

Sea como fuere, en mi anterior mensaje estaba declarando que tengo la manía de ponerme existencialista. Teniendo en cuanta que al existencialismo no le interesa la esencia de las cosas y se centra en lo subjetivo quizás me he precipitado al lanzar esa afirmación.

Lo cual me lleva a pensar, ¿cual es la corriente contraria al existencialismo?. Supongo que no existe como tal ya que estamos todo el rato pensando en clave ideológica tratando de categorizar y caemos en lo absurdo. 

Pero no quiero desviar la atención del hilo, continúen, por favor.


----------



## Cipotex (23 Mar 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Pornografía es sexo no real, sin deseo y que muestra a la mujer con un deseo sexual igual al del hombre cuando eso no es la realidad.
> Luego la prostitución es la continuación de la pornografía, igual, fingido, sin deseo, donde el hombre disfruta y la mujer finge por dinero = capitalismo más asqueroso.
> La gente se acostumbra a eso y luego ya no sabe ni cómo tratar con una mujer real, se cree que funcionan como los hombres.
> Sexo sin deseo es basura, llega un punto que el sexo pierde tanta calidad que la gente considera que el sexo está sobrevalorado.
> ...



Claro, claro , por eso las Apps de folleteto como el Tinder o el Badoo están llenas de gente que folla por amor y por sentimiento...........Y la Peña que se dedica a irse de cruising o a los clubes de intercambio lo hacen por el deseo de socializar............¿Tan difícil es admitir que hay gente a la que le gusta follar por follar y otra que le gusta el sexo con sentimiento???


----------



## Play_91 (23 Mar 2020)

Cipotex dijo:


> Claro, claro , por eso las Apps de folleteto como el Tinder o el Badoo están llenas de gente que folla por amor y por sentimiento...........Y la Peña que se dedica a irse de cruising o a los clubes de intercambio lo hacen por el deseo de socializar............¿Tan difícil es admitir que hay gente a la que le gusta follar por follar y otra que le gusta el sexo con sentimiento???



El problema es que muchos confunden amor con enamoramiento o con novia.
Tu puedes tener sexo con una persona en un club de intercambio y como ser humano que es no ser para nada un sexo frío.
Te puedes enrollar con una chica en una discoteca y besaros increíblemente cálido y con empatía y agradecimiento mutuo cayendoos increíble, eso es amor aunque la chica diga que no y lo niegue, ahí hubo amor y cualquier persona sana siente amor por el prójimo.
No se que tontería tiene el ser humano con que si es una desconocida no hay amor, pero luego se compran un perro y le aman desde el primer día.
El sexo sin amor (no sin enamoramiento o sin que sea tu novi@) en la mujer es imposible. Es imposible separar amor de sexo por completo. No digo que estés enamorada pero por completo es imposible. Hay chicas que son más frías por problemas / bloqueos que tienen eso si.


----------



## luismarple (23 Mar 2020)

No he puesto cruzcampo porque esa fábrica tenía que estar cerrada hace mucho, o por lo menos deberían avisar en su producto "esta cerveza no vale ni pa tomar por culo". Estrella Galicia está bastante decente, no hay color.


----------



## luismarple (23 Mar 2020)

Hay sexo por venganza.
Sexo por curiosidad.
Sexo por empatar con tu amiga.
Sexo como experiencia, por tener la "X" marcada en "me pinché a un..."
Sexo por aburrimiento
Sexo en grupo


Y en ninguno de esos casos hay implicación emocional, el sexo es el fin.


----------



## urbi et orbi (23 Mar 2020)

La pornografía, devia ser prohibida y no ser un fuente de ingresos!

Promover la salud, la educación sexual de nuestros jóvenes de manera sana sin ideologías de genero, debía ser prioridad de nuestros gobernantes.
Infelizmente no es asi.

Ya lo intentaron varios políticos, países a lo longo de la historia y fueran derrotados.
Nuestra civilización esta derruida y va a la extinción.
La homosexualidad es una enfermedad, una anomalía que hoy en día es promovida como una opción sexual natural, la pornografía juega un rollo muy grande en el NOW.


----------



## Angelillo23 (23 Mar 2020)

MINO PONTI dijo:


> Siempre me ha parecido un tema interesante. Por una parte ¿Quién gana en un negocio que no se obtienen beneficios?, si ya diréis que publicidad, pero...y por otro lado como afecta al cerebro. Ver tanto porno hace que se baje la líbido, y en cierto modo es verdad.



La publicidad ya no es lo que era. Llevamos muchos años cuesta abajo y sin frenos.
Por supuesto que las webs porno tendrán muchiiisimas más visitas que cualquier otra web pero también tienen muchos más gastos, no dejan de ser un servicio de streaming, que necesita mucho ancho de banda.
Si buscáis por ejemplo _pornhub use statistics_, sale que en 2019 tuvo de media 115 MILLONES de visitas AL DIA. Bestial la infraestructura que tiene que tener para soportar eso.


----------



## urbi et orbi (23 Mar 2020)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> La publicidad ya no es lo que era. Llevamos muchos años cuesta abajo y sin frenos.
> Por supuesto que las webs porno tendrán muchiiisimas más visitas que cualquier otra web pero también tienen muchos más gastos, no dejan de ser un servicio de streaming, que necesita mucho ancho de banda.
> Si buscáis por ejemplo _pornhub use statistics_, sale que en 2019 tuvo de media 115 MILLONES de visitas AL DIA. Bestial la infraestructura que tiene que tener para soportar eso.



Lo conozco personalmente el CEO de pornhub vive en Luxemburgo.
El karma es muy fuerte, su mujer vive en lujo, pero es infértil e se nota su infelicidad.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Mar 2020)

Un buen video ironico, divertido e instructivo que se hace necesario recordar sobre el tema que se debate en este hilo.

Whitecourt


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Mar 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Hay sexo por venganza.
> Sexo por curiosidad.
> Sexo por empatar con tu amiga.
> Sexo como experiencia, por tener la "X" marcada en "me pinché a un..."
> ...



te olvidas la masturbación, que la mayor parte de las veces es sexo sin implicación o consecuencias emocionales.

Pero el sexo entre dos personas sí tiene consecuencias emocionales siempre, en mayor o menor grado, claro que si realizas con poca frecuencia o alguna vez en tu vida sexo casual, no pasa nada y no termina de cuajar el aspecto emocional, pero si eres extremadamente promiscuo sí, y por eso están como cabras todos los "actores" porno.

No hay más que fijarse sobre todo en las actrices, que no moja ni una en escena. Falta intimidad, falta un mínimo de conexión con la pareja.

Sino es masturbarse con otra persona, no es sexo. Si no hay un mínimo de implicación emocional, de cariño, no es un coito.

Tampoco es que no sea posible tener un tú a tú con otra persona sin que eso se convierta obligatoriamente en una relación a largo plazo, pero el coito sano implica cierta conexión y elaboración emocional. Es un punto y seguido.


----------



## Matriarca (24 Mar 2020)

Ni tanto ni tan calvo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Mar 2020)

La pornografia, la herramienta de los revolucionarios masones para amariconar a los europeos, es decir, hacer que a los europeos se les vaya la fuerza por la lefa.

Ya lo decían los carlistas hace 100 años.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Mar 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado decir que te quedas ciego, se te reblandece la columna y vas al infierno.
> 
> 
> Progres.....los nuevos curas y meapilas.
> ...



Torquemada sería Pablo Iglesias.

JAJAJAJAJAJA Liberaloides pajeros, los tontos útiles del progresismo masónico.


----------



## t_chip (24 Mar 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Torquemada sería Pablo Iglesias.
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJA Liberaloides pajeros, los tontos útiles del progresismo masónico.



?JAJAJAJAJAJA?

? tienes 8 años?

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## utens (24 Mar 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Pornografía es sexo no real, sin deseo y que muestra a la mujer con un deseo sexual igual al del hombre cuando eso no es la realidad.
> Luego la prostitución es la continuación de la pornografía, igual, fingido, sin deseo, donde el hombre disfruta y la mujer finge por dinero = capitalismo más asqueroso.
> La gente se acostumbra a eso y luego ya no sabe ni cómo tratar con una mujer real, se cree que funcionan como los hombres.
> Sexo sin deseo es basura, llega un punto que el sexo pierde tanta calidad que la gente considera que el sexo está sobrevalorado.
> ...



El sexo civil, al menos de los niñatos que he visto por las facultades, es exactamente lo mismo que la prostitución, ¿o acaso no compiten con varios hombres, a cual más perfumado, lameculos o con labia, por la misma mujer ?
Vale vale, luego en la cama son sentimientos y blabla..

Es un mercado de carne exactamente igual que el de pago, además animado con el tira y afloja de la competencia; y los hombres, Nosotros, si manifestamos esas emociones es sencillamente por si suena la flauta.

No montamos fiestas los universitarios en pisos, ni fingimos, digo bien, finngimos, interés en una mujer en la puerta de la biblioteca, para tener una conexión mística


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2020)

Falta el heavy y el satanismo, así tenemos el pack completo. Siempre hay que buscar en la sociedad que algo falla, un elemnto fácil de señalar y acusar. 
MEnos mal que nos queda el feminismo, la igualdad, etc, la nueva religión con sus dogmas de fé. La pornografía también es la culpable del aborto, de los asesinatos, del egoismo, etc. 
Leed libros de historia, las personas h an cambiado muy poquito, solo la tecnología.


----------



## Vicious Forofgold (24 Mar 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Antes que nada os invito a reflexionar de manera sincera sobre la razón por la cual hay tal cantidad de pornografía en internet de manera gratuita.
> 
> El 25% de las búsquedas diarias en internet son de pornografía.
> 
> ...



Voy a leerme todo tu texto, pero antes quiero hacerte una pregunta.

Yo llevaba bastante sin masturbarme, ayer tuvo un sueño erotico asi que por el dia pense que el sueño era una forma de decirme que ya era hora de vaciar la carga, asi que me masturbe con pocas ganas solo para ver si asi dejaba de soñar.

Resulta que me quede dormido poco despues de masturbarme, y fue peor, tuve mas sueños y bastante mas cochinos.

Desde luego lo que menos deseo es volver a masturbarme, no me gusta nada el sexo, lo hago solo por necesidad, incluso en otro hilo pregunte si habia alguna forma de dejar de producir semen sin extirpar los testiculos, pero no me arriesgaria con una operacion de prostata que nunca antes se ha hecho y que seguramente pueda producir cancer de prostata.

Dicho esto, mas que nada es para saber si sabes porque tuve estos sueños repulsivos aun habiendome masturbado solo por prevenir.


----------



## ESC (24 Mar 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Falta el heavy y el satanismo, así tenemos el pack completo. Siempre hay que buscar en la sociedad que algo falla, un elemnto fácil de señalar y acusar.
> MEnos mal que nos queda el feminismo, la igualdad, etc, la nueva religión con sus dogmas de fé. La pornografía también es la culpable del aborto, de los asesinatos, del egoismo, etc.
> Leed libros de historia, las personas h an cambiado muy poquito, solo la tecnología.



Hombre, todo es digno de análisis y tendrá su repercusión.

Entiendo lo que dice, sin embargo cuando pienso en el porno no dejo de señalarlo como "voyerismo". Una sociedad de mirones que se tocan, eso supongo que será una anomalía a lo largo de la historia ya que para espiar a alguien copulando... ¿Qué tenías que hacer?, ¿mirar a través del agujero de una pared?.

No deja de resultar inquietante.

---------------------------------------------------------

Es un mundo imperfecto, supongo que por mucho que se señale a la pornografía o al heavy metal... siempre estará presente dicha imperfección.

Desde mi punto de vista pondría la lupa sobre la lógica de los prestamistas, la deuda. Han alcanzado un inconmensurable poder en esta sociedad tiñéndolo todo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Hombre, todo es digno de análisis y tendrá su repercusión.
> 
> Entiendo lo que dice, sin embargo cuando pienso en el porno no dejo de señalarlo como "voyerismo". Una sociedad de mirones que se tocan, eso supongo que será una anomalía a lo largo de la historia ya que para espiar a alguien copulando... ¿Qué tenías que hacer?, ¿mirar a través del agujero de una pared?.
> 
> ...



PUes que nos metan a todos en manicomios, fijese el voyerismo de ver cine o teatro, que estpuidez, ver a gente fingir ser otra persona. ¿hayt algo más estúpido? y encima pagan, no digamos los libros, que asco, leer cosas que son mentira.


----------



## Vicious Forofgold (24 Mar 2020)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> Os está diciendo que intentéis hacerlo únicamente usando vuestra imaginación...sino sois capaces, es que sois adictos a la basura que os ponen en internet.



No puedo hacerlo solo con la imaginacion creo que precisamente desde que "descubri" internet

Cuando empece con 13 años todas las pajas eran con la imaginacion y "me pase" a casi todas las de clase gracias a esto.


----------



## ESC (24 Mar 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> PUes que nos metan a todos en manicomios, fijese el voyerismo de ver cine o teatro, que estpuidez, ver a gente fingir ser otra persona. ¿hayt algo más estúpido? y encima pagan, no digamos los libros, que asco, leer cosas que son mentira.



Creo que no he conseguido transmitirle la impresión que me suscita este asunto.

No equipararía la pornografía a otras actividades lúdicas no relacionadas con la propia pulsión sexual que uno presenta.

------------------------------------------------------

Esa pulsión sexual es la que luego le lleva a uno a intimar/retozar con su pareja y si a uno le ponen de gratis el convertirse en un voyeur...

A mi personalmente me inquieta este asunto tal cual lo expongo. Usted sabrá.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Mar 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> PUes que nos metan a todos en manicomios, fijese el voyerismo de ver cine o teatro, que estpuidez, ver a gente fingir ser otra persona. ¿hayt algo más estúpido? y encima pagan, no digamos los libros, que asco, leer cosas que son mentira.



el porno sólo estimula los instintos básicos, en concreto el sexual, mientras que el cine o los libros, no todo ni todos, pueden estimular potencias superiores. 

Pero sí, ver cine de mierda o leer libros de mierda es casi tan estúpido como pajearse viendo a otros follar.

Todo puede tener su lugar pero no por eso es algo saludable.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Creo que no he conseguido transmitirle la impresión que me suscita este asunto.
> 
> No equipararía la pornografía a otras actividades lúdicas no relacionadas con la propia pulsión sexual que uno presenta.
> 
> ...



PUes le debe inquietar mucho la humanidad y sus comportamientos, si un día va al día del orgullo gay y ve la gente que pulula, se tomará a guasa todo esto de la pornografía y sus males. Es la mente y sus fortalezas y debilidades.
Es como vivir la vida y ponerse de voyeur por las noches en una caja donde salen vidas de otras personas, si está ha caghado, si se ha casado con otra, etc. No hay tanta diferencia, lo afectivo no solo es en el sexo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el porno sólo estimula los instintos básicos, en concreto el sexual, mientras que el cine o los libros, no todo ni todos, pueden estimular potencias superiores.
> 
> Pero sí, ver cine de mierda o leer libros de mierda es casi tan estúpido como pajearse viendo a otros follar.
> 
> Todo puede tener su lugar pero no por eso es algo saludable.



¿y quién decide qué es mierda?


----------



## Vicious Forofgold (24 Mar 2020)

Obviamente no hay emociones o razones mientras te controla, pero cuando terminas siempre te deja la mente hecha un lio.

Prueba a follar con alguien solo por venganza como dicen arriba o a follar con alguien con quien amas, probablemente en el primer caso te quedaras lleno de malestar tras terminar y en el segundo te quedes lleno de plenitud.


----------



## Vicious Forofgold (24 Mar 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> te olvidas la masturbación, que la mayor parte de las veces es sexo sin implicación o consecuencias emocionales.



Y una mierda.


----------



## ESC (24 Mar 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> PUes le debe inquietar mucho la humanidad y sus comportamientos.



Mucho.



Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si un día va al día del orgullo gay y ve la gente que pulula, se tomará a guasa todo esto de la pornografía y sus males. Es la mente y sus fortalezas y debilidades.



...






Ulises 33 dijo:


> Es como vivir la vida y ponerse de voyeur por las noches en una caja donde salen vidas de otras personas, si está ha caghado, si se ha casado con otra, etc. No hay tanta diferencia, lo afectivo no solo es en el sexo.



Creo que hay algo que se le está escapando en la definición de voyeur:

Voyeur



_nombre común_
Persona que espía o mira a escondidas a otras personas en situaciones eróticas para excitarse sexualmente.

-----------------------------------------------------

No es equiparable a ver las noticias. El componente sexual resulta crucial en la definición.


----------



## ESC (24 Mar 2020)

Es la sociedad del espectáculo, tratan de convertirnos a todos en ... ¿cual es el plural de voyeur?. maldita ingorancia la mía. 

En fin, Ulises 33, vaya usted a saber con qué fin. Huele a maltusianismo, pero a saber.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Mar 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿y quién decide qué es mierda?



la verdad, existe la verdad a todos los niveles. El criterio de la adicción y los efectos sobre la salud física son dos que nos pueden guiar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le vale vieja del visillo, goleora, etc. En los pueblos siempre estaba la figura de la que se enteraba de la vida de los demás, etc. Ahora se ha hecho popular, ahora solo ha que poner la tele y ver las "versiones de Luxe", las islas de las mierdas, salvaleches, el gran marrano y demás programas que no meten sexo porque están en horario infantil. Unas se excitan sexualmente, otros se consuelan de su vida, etc. Cada uno se apaña como puede.
No se inquiete por la humanidad, somos así, viva lo mejor que pueda y nada más.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la verdad, existe la verdad a todos los niveles. El criterio de la adicción y los efectos sobre la salud física son dos que nos pueden guiar.



¿la salud física un libro? en todo caso la mental, y lo que para uno es una maravilla para otro es una basura. Para uno la religión es la salvación y para otros un cuento, un engañabobos, así podrías estar hasta el infinito. La verdad es una cuestión y las percepciones de las personas otra.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Mar 2020)

El judio David Mamorstein uno de los dueños de las principales paginas pornograficas de la red.


----------



## un pringao (24 Mar 2020)

Aparte de quedarse con nuestros datos de navegacion, nuestros gustos, para venderselos a las compañias y los publicistas, con la pornografia desciende la poblacion mundial, no por las balas perdidas, sino porque con la pornografia las mujeres pierden poder sobre los hombres, osea hay menos matrimonios, lo mismo que con la prostitucion y las muñecas sexuales, el feminismo tambien es para descender la poblacion mundial, se acaban los recursos, osea el petroleo, los minerales, los fosfatos... y la presion inmigrante del tercer mundo al primero


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Mar 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿la salud física un libro? en todo caso la mental, y lo que para uno es una maravilla para otro es una basura. Para uno la religión es la salvación y para otros un cuento, un engañabobos, así podrías estar hasta el infinito. La verdad es una cuestión y las percepciones de las personas otra.



lo siento pero no, incluso los libros de ficción tienen criterios de calidad objetiva, el contenido sí puede ser objeto de interés subjetivo, la calidad literaria, no.

Igual que una traducción es objetivamente buena o mala.


----------



## un pringao (24 Mar 2020)

917 dijo:


> Curas, curas, por todos lados curas, y diciendo sus rollos de curas.
> 
> Que os den por culo, joder.



A los curas les mueve lo mismo que a todos: el dinero y el poder, weno y que se la chupen los crios... les dicen que no se hagan pajas pa que tengan mas libido y se vuelvan mas acomplejados y miedosos, carne fresca para los curas pedofilos


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> lo siento pero no, incluso los libros de ficción tienen criterios de calidad objetiva, el contenido sí puede ser objeto de interés subjetivo, la calidad literaria, no.
> 
> Igual que una traducción es objetivamente buena o mala.



Eso es si se fijan uns criterios de calidad en la literatura, propio de la literatura verdaderamente dicha, tienes que tener criterios para valorarla, pero luego están los gustos sobre su contenido, lo que expresa y lo que quiere decir, si estás de acuerdo con lo que dice o con lo queno, con lo cual no es objetivo, es a gusto del consumidor. Hay libros que digamos estarán mal escritos, etc, de acuerdo con u noa criterios literarios para juzgar la misma, pero pueden contar ideas con las que se estén de acuerdo on o, es lo que quiero decir todo el rato. No es como una traducción.
En este foro puede verse, en la vida se ve, sobre todo en obras políticas y obras que te dicen como se debe vivir o como se debe percibir la vida.
Lo que para uno es bueno para otros es malo, independientemente que tenga desde falta de ortografías, lenguaje pobre, etc.
También tendrían que ponerse de acuerdo los literatos sobre el concepto de literatura y sobre los criterios de calidad de la misma.
El Quijote por ejemplo, la insigne otra de la literatura española, hay gente que la considera extraordinaria y otros un latazo infumable del que no entiende nada. Ese ejemplo se puede aplicar al cine, la piintura, el arte en general, etc.

Además, usted lo ha dicho antes, la ficción, la realidad es lo que es, pero la percepción es diferente para cada uno y para muchos es lo que cuenta.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Mar 2020)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 Mar 2020)

917 dijo:


> Curas, curas, por todos lados curas, y diciendo sus rollos de curas.
> 
> Que os den por culo, joder.



Joder macho eres el típico IMBÉCIL que cae en todos los tópicos de imbéciles.
Tienes algo presentable que ofrecer al mundo? 
Por qué no te pegas un tiro, puto progre estereotipado?
Seguro que disfrutas viendo al wyoming en El intermedio. 



Ayios dijo:


> Y recordad, si te haces pajas te salen granos y te quedas ciego.



Otro que tal baila.


luismarple dijo:


> Tambien hay niños que beben alcohol. Cerramos estrella galicia?



Y este el premio, quién ha hablado de prohibir nada.

No veis los tres SUB NOR MA LES que os han puesto una buena tanda de argumentos científicos? Por qué contestáis con tonterías?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 Mar 2020)

dabrute dijo:


> El conjunto de cosas de las que es bueno abusar en esta vida no incluye ni el porno ni el sexo.



Del sexo no se puede abusar siempre que sea con amor (hablo en lenguaje popular para que me entienda el pueblo) porque te sacia y te renueva pero no te exige repetirlo mucho como si fuera una droga porque tiene efectos calmantes.


----------



## Pantxin (24 Mar 2020)

Esa afirmación es tan absurda como la de que como el 90% de las películas de HORRYBOOD son violentas nos vamos a terminar matando los unos a los otros...…….


----------



## Max Aub (24 Mar 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> La pornografia, la herramienta de los revolucionarios masones para amariconar a los europeos, es decir, hacer que a los europeos se les vaya la fuerza por la lefa.
> 
> Ya lo decían los carlistas hace 100 años.



Puedes desarrollar lo de los carlistas?


----------



## dabrute (24 Mar 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Del sexo no se puede abusar siempre que sea con amor (hablo en lenguaje popular para que me entienda el pueblo) porque te sacia y te renueva pero no te exige repetirlo mucho como si fuera una droga porque tiene efectos calmantes.



Es evidente que se abusa del sexo.

Otra cosa es que ese abuso esté en nuestra naturaleza, algo en lo que parece que estamos de acuerdo no es así.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 Mar 2020)

dabrute dijo:


> Es evidente que se abusa del sexo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que ese abuso esté en nuestra naturaleza, algo en lo que parece que estamos de acuerdo no es así.



Ni hablando el lenguaje del pueblo me hago entender, qué bruto soy.
El sexo solo es abuso cuando es desviado, es decir si no persigue la procreación aunque sea inconscientemente.


----------



## dabrute (24 Mar 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ni hablando el lenguaje del pueblo me hago entender, qué bruto soy.
> El sexo solo es abuso cuando es desviado, es decir si no persigue la procreación aunque sea inconscientemente.



Cabe preguntarse.


----------



## Beto (24 Mar 2020)

pero todo eso solo les pasa a los que leen en inglés


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (24 Mar 2020)

Comprendo que estar sin follar y no comerse una rosca es duro, pero tampoco hace falta montarse estas pajas mentales.


----------



## freebsd (24 Mar 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Pornografía es sexo no real, sin deseo y que muestra a la mujer con un deseo sexual igual al del hombre cuando eso no es la realidad.
> Luego la prostitución es la continuación de la pornografía, igual, fingido, sin deseo, donde el hombre disfruta y la mujer finge por dinero = capitalismo más asqueroso.
> La gente se acostumbra a eso y luego ya no sabe ni cómo tratar con una mujer real, se cree que funcionan como los hombres.
> Sexo sin deseo es basura, llega un punto que el sexo pierde tanta calidad que la gente considera que el sexo está sobrevalorado.
> ...



hay seres humanos que solo quieren ser culo coño y tetas.. por motivos economicos.


con el porno... se convierten en superputas unas pocas (las actrices porno)... y se quitan de enmedio putas normales y corrientes porque nadie va a pagar 50 euros por un polvo en un coche o hotel.


eso es lo que consigue el porno.

otra cosa diferente sera la vejez de esas pocas superputas.


----------



## freebsd (24 Mar 2020)

algunas de esas pocas superputas son simplemente ninfomanas.


pero el dinero... esta detras de la aficion de ser culo coño y tetas.


----------



## freebsd (24 Mar 2020)

podran decir lo que quieran del porno pero yo me alegro de no haber soltado nunca 50 euros por 20 min a un ser humano que solo se considera a si misma... culo teta y coño.


----------



## freebsd (24 Mar 2020)

el porno desde cierto punto de vista es un recurso del hombre para que las charos no mean tanta colonia.


es decir, si decimos que las charos meaban colonia era solo porque el hombre no tenia el recurso del porno para disfrutar solo de su pilila... y no endiosar a la charo.


----------



## freebsd (24 Mar 2020)

con la aparicion de esas pocas superputas ( las actrices porno) a muchas charos... se les acabo el cuento.


----------



## freebsd (24 Mar 2020)

lo que nos lleva finalmente y de nuevo a la figura de los guapos en el universo 25jejeje



*El selecto grupo de roedores denominado “los guapos”*
*Entre tanta muerte y agresividad, algo muy curioso ocurrió*. En los escasos espacios aislados, un pequeño grupo de roedores se reunían para ocultarse de toda esa violencia, éstos no criaban, ni luchaban, ni hacían nada a parte de comer, dormir y acicalarse, eran totalmente indiferentes a los demás ratones, fueron denominados por Calhoun como los guapos.


----------



## freebsd (24 Mar 2020)

el porno es una herramienta de los hombres para los hombres


para que las charos no se consideren tanto a si mismas _*seres de luz.*_


----------



## freebsd (24 Mar 2020)

la clase en donde se enseña la diferencia entre la paja clasica (empleando tu imaginacion) y la gayola moderna viendo xvideos.com .... pertence a 1° de pajillero.

es de primer curso.




firmado: un pajillero cinturon negro

con mujer e hijos.


----------



## Chulovisto (24 Mar 2020)

Memoria dijo:


> ¿ Qué es eso "no poder hablar con mujeres" ?
> 
> ¿ Pasar de venderte delante de ellas como una lavadora y fingiendo que tienes mucha pasta/coche amigos ?
> 
> PD Atufa a panfleto anglocatólico



De hecho el último párrafo es literalmente la traducción de rocket science. All in a mormones del midwest.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Mar 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> ?JAJAJAJAJAJA?
> 
> ? tienes 8 años?
> 
> Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk



No pero tú los tienes mentales, pajero.



Max Aub dijo:


> Puedes desarrollar lo de los carlistas?



En el libro José María Pemán: pensamiento y trayectoria de un monárquico (1897-1941):

José María Pemán

En la canción carlista Abanderado de la Tradición:


----------



## 917 (24 Mar 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Joder macho eres el típico IMBÉCIL que cae en todos los tópicos de imbéciles.
> Tienes algo presentable que ofrecer al mundo?
> Por qué no te pegas un tiro, puto progre estereotipado?
> Seguro que disfrutas viendo al wyoming en El intermedio.
> ...



Mira, curita, ya no te aguanto más. Te mando al ignore donde puedes hacerte pajas o rezar el Rosario.


----------



## luismarple (24 Mar 2020)

No soy ninguna excepción. En mi cuadrilla todos manejábamos material, nos hemos visto todos de todo y cuando hemos empezado a follar y tener pareja estable se ha terminado el porno. Lo raro es elegir el sucedaneo cuando puedes follar de verdad.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Mar 2020)

La pornografia es un producto tipico del capitalismo y la sociedad de consumo. Fuera de sus cauces normales, el sexo se puede convertir en una de las mayores armas de destruccion masiva. Ha sido asi en todas las epocas. Y eso lo sabe nuestro enemigo.


----------



## Ayios (24 Mar 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Joder macho eres el típico IMBÉCIL que cae en todos los tópicos de imbéciles.
> Tienes algo presentable que ofrecer al mundo?
> Por qué no te pegas un tiro, puto progre estereotipado?
> Seguro que disfrutas viendo al wyoming en El intermedio.
> ...



No insultes, payaso.

Argumentos científicos, dice.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 Mar 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> No insultes, payaso.
> 
> Argumentos científicos, dice.



Para personas que no razonan, que no son capaces de ello, se inventaron las religiones, para hacerles entrar en una conducta socialmente no dañina.


----------



## Dabicito (24 Mar 2020)

De joven uno está tan salido que no veo dónde está el problema. 

Pero es cierto que, a cierta edad, para rendir bien, hay que replantearse el porno y las pajas.

Por cierto, durante el Estado de Alarma el porno puede ser una bendición.


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Mar 2020)

El tristemente célebre asesino en serie y violador *Ted Bundy *dio una última entrevista antes de ser ejecutado el 24 de enero de 1989 y la usó para hablar sobre su historia con la pornografía.

Cuando se le preguntó acerca de sus experiencias pasadas con la pornografía, dijo:

*"Yo era esencialmente una persona normal, tenía buenos amigos, llevaba una vida normal, excepto por este segmento pequeño pero muy potente y muy destructivo que mantuve muy en secreto y muy cerca de mí y no dejé que nadie lo supiera ". 

“He vivido en prisión por mucho tiempo y he conocido a muchos hombres que estaban motivados a cometer actos de violencia como yo y, sin excepción, cada uno de ellos estaba profundamente involucrado con la pornografía.* *Sin lugar a dudas, sin excepción, profundamente influenciados y consumidos por la adicción a la pornografía ".

...*


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (24 Mar 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Tambien hay niños que beben alcohol. Cerramos estrella galicia?



Sí.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Mar 2020)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> El tristemente célebre asesino en serie y violador *Ted Bundy *dio una última entrevista antes de ser ejecutado el 24 de enero de 1989 y la usó para hablar sobre su historia con la pornografía.
> 
> Cuando se le preguntó acerca de sus experiencias pasadas con la pornografía, dijo:
> 
> ...



en este caso es como un virus o una bacterias, sólo afecta hasta ese extremo a personas ya psicopáticos. A la gente normal le afecta de otra manera, tanto si eres adicto como si eres usuario con cierta frecuencia. A otro porcentaje no le afecta para nada por ser usuario muy poco frecuente o que se aburre y lo deja de usar.

Los jóvenes, sobre todo varones, son población de riesgo.


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Mar 2020)

Resulta obvio, para mí, al menos, que en este tema no se apunta a los ocasionales visitantes u observadores de alguna página porno, de esas que de pronto saltan en la cara sin previo aviso.
Tampoco a la pareja "desmotivada" que acude a la porn como sucedáneo o como motivador.
Tampoco cuando es utilizada por un terapeuta especializado.

Hablamos del obseso que se pasa horas frente a ese material.

Porque lo que está en juego no es una diversión o un entretenimiento, el que mira esas escenas, cuando termina y apaga la PC o la video, se está llevando ALGO CORRUPTO dentro suyo, *algo que seguirá trabajando en su mente aun durmiendo.*

La cuestión a preguntarnos es ¿hasta qué punto esa obsesión de las escenas pornográficas puede afectar a ciertas personas, que no son psicópatas, de tal manera que las tiente o empuje a realizar personalmente alguna de las actividades que exhibe el material pornográfico...?

¿Cuántos lo llevan a la realidad…?

Esa es la cuestión, la pornografía diluye lentamente la diferencia entre fantasía y realidad, y ese es un proceso que hay que analizar para ver hacia donde lleva al adicto (y ya podemos llamarlo así)


----------



## urbi et orbi (25 Mar 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Los jóvenes, sobre todo varones, son población de riesgo.



A quien les interesa a los jóvenes varones hoy en día?
lo que les interesa es convertirlos en ser afeminados, vacíos e si amor propio, futuros cuernos consentidos al mando de sus mujeres e culpables de todo lo malo de la sociedad, e sustituirlos por negros de bajo coeficiente intelectual.
Los jóvenes varones blancos están a ser exterminados.


----------



## Mr.Foster (25 Mar 2020)

A no engañarse, lo que observamos a diario respecto a la pornografía denuncia bien a las claras que estamos en medio de un experimento social masivo basado en la misoginia más feroz, usando el sexo de los varones como herramienta y a la mujer como objetivo a deconstruir, y eso como ninguna otra generación ha visto en la historia.

Estamos asistiendo a la demolición deliberada y sistemática de nuestra sexualidad, y de hecho es la misma cultura la que está siendo secuestrada por una industria depredadora que no promueve la libertad sexual como les hace creer a sus masturbadores acólitos, sino por el contrario, la restringe, y corrompe limitando nuestra capacidad para la intimidad sexual, la verdadera y real que esta casi siempre ligada al amor entre hombre y mujer.

Como cultura nos merecemos mucho más que el bestialismo degradante e inhumanizado que ofrecen los pornógrafos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Mar 2020)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> A no engañarse, lo que observamos a diario respecto a la pornografía denuncia bien a las claras que estamos en medio de un experimento social masivo basado en la misoginia más feroz, usando el sexo de los varones como herramienta y a la mujer como objetivo a deconstruir, y eso como ninguna otra generación ha visto en la historia.
> 
> Estamos asistiendo a la demolición deliberada y sistemática de nuestra sexualidad, y de hecho es la misma cultura la que está siendo secuestrada por una industria depredadora que no promueve la libertad sexual como les hace creer a sus masturbadores acólitos, sino por el contrario, la restringe, y corrompe limitando nuestra capacidad para la intimidad sexual, la verdadera y real que esta casi siempre ligada al amor entre hombre y mujer.
> 
> Como cultura nos merecemos mucho más que el bestialismo degradante e inhumanizado que ofrecen los pornógrafos.



Joder, que historias os montais algunos, como os afectan las cosas, que barbaridad, algunos no se como viven, son de cristal.


----------



## veritas et virtus (25 Mar 2020)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> A no engañarse, lo que observamos a diario respecto a la pornografía denuncia bien a las claras que estamos en medio de un experimento social masivo basado en la misoginia más feroz, usando el sexo de los varones como herramienta y a la mujer como objetivo a deconstruir, y eso como ninguna otra generación ha visto en la historia.
> 
> Estamos asistiendo a la demolición deliberada y sistemática de nuestra sexualidad, y de hecho es la misma cultura la que está siendo secuestrada por una industria depredadora que no promueve la libertad sexual como les hace creer a sus masturbadores acólitos, sino por el contrario, la restringe, y corrompe limitando nuestra capacidad para la intimidad sexual, la verdadera y real que esta casi siempre ligada al amor entre hombre y mujer.
> 
> Como _cultura_ nos merecemos mucho más que el bestialismo degradante e inhumanizado que ofrecen los _pornógrafos_.



Es un hecho, todas las rutas acaban en el mismo sitio: *el Estado totalitario* del 78. La cultura ha venido impuesta desde las minorías más estúpidas de la sociedad, estatistas, sólo hay que fijarse en la degeneración año tras año de quienes salían en los puestos de la oligarquía. ¿Cuál es el propósito de dicho ente? Cosificar al HOMBRE, no importa el sexo, etnia o religión, estos son salvoconductos para aplastarle.

Esta gente odia Occidente, lo demuestra en cada uno de sus actos. La destrucción del hombre, del ser humano, sus características definitorias son los puntos atacados. Por ello la inmoralidad, la corrupción que mana del régimen lo ha infestado todo hasta colapsar no sólo en la arbitrariedad jurídica, sino en la ruina de la economía por el endeudamiento y cierre de las redes de distribución, las bioideologías, la [in]cultura de masas, o la invasión de la vida privada (sexualidad incluida), etc. En esta ocasión ni la Iglesia se ha levantado en contra de las medidas más degeneradoras de la conducta humana concebibles, se ha plegado por completo al Estado y ha sido cómplice, es la nada absoluta en ese sentido.

El verdadero problema ha sido siempre la falta de libertad política. Estas son las consecuencias.


----------



## Mr.Foster (25 Mar 2020)

¿Cómo tomas a una nación de ciudadanos libres e independientes y los conviertes en esclavos? 
¿Cómo lo hace de manera lenta e imperceptible, sin violencia y con la participación voluntaria de los futuros esclavos?

La respuesta es simple:

Los corrompes, los socavas, los depravas, los desmoralizas, diluyes su identidad, hasta que han adquirido todas las características de los esclavos, y para lograrlo* ante todo debes convertir a los hombres en cerdos..*

Como la hechicera Circe, que con un movimiento de su varita mágica, convirtió a los seguidores de Ulysses en gruñidos porcinos, es factible manejar una perfecta arma de hipnosis masiva: los medios de comunicación de los cuales se alimenta el pensamiento de una nación y transformar a sus ciudadanos en esclavos voluntarios.

¿Existe un arma secreta o “varita mágica” para convertir a los hombres en esclavos y de ahí en cerdos...?

Sí lo hay.
El sexo es el arma secreta, ese es el dispositivo mágico, que convierte a los hombres en cerdos.

Y sobre eso, históricamente los judios han sido especialistas, son ellos los que usan la pornografía para destruir la moral gentil. 
Ellos son lo*s* empresarios más *ricos* y exitosos de la industria del porno.
Vender sexo, como el tráfico de esclavos y el préstamo de dinero, siempre ha sido una especialidad judía.

El académico judío* Dr. Nathan Abrams *reconoce que aunque los judíos representan solo el 2 por ciento de la población estadounidense, son ellos los que dominan el negocio de la pornografía,* así lo afirma en su ensayo* _Triple-Exthnics_ .

*El Dr. Abrams no solo admite* que los judíos son los pornógrafos más exitosos del mundo, sino que celebra el hecho. 
Los judíos, nos dice, "tienen rencor contra el cristianismo, un odio atávico de la autoridad cristiana" arraigado en siglos de humillación, y la pornografía es una de las formas en que se vengan de sus perseguidores cristianos.

El principal estudio hollywodense de la industria pornográfica es *Vivid Entertainment* , es la compañía de producción de porno más grande del mundo, y como es de suponer, su propietario es el multimillonario judío *Steven Hirsch* ...

*"El sexo es algo poderoso",* señala Hirsch complacientemente.

"¡Este es el momento adecuado para nosotros!"


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Mar 2020)

hombre, tanto como muy perjudicial, lo que no es bueno es el exceso de eyaculación, que depende de varios factores, pero pasada la adolescencia no va a ser correrse todos los días ni mucho menos.

Y aún en la adolescencia puede depender del individuo.


----------



## Mr.Foster (1 Abr 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Joder, que historias os montais algunos, como os afectan las cosas, que barbaridad, algunos no se como viven, son de cristal.



No es infrecuente que cuando se habla de pornografía intervengan personas que de alguna manera pretenden banalizar la cuestión con
algunos comentarios engañosos como el de la cita.

Entonces definamos de lo que hablamos, para una vez que sepamos exactamente de qué se trata la cosa, podamos saber si constituye una amenaza para los individuos y la sociedad en general.

¿De que trata una obra pornográfica...?
Es aquella que se hace, se comercializa y se consume como un excitante sexual.
La Enciclopedia Británica la define:

_*"pornography, representation of sexual behaviour in books, pictures, statues, motion pictures, and other media that is intended to cause sexual excitement."*_

Es decir, se trata de productos comerciales diseñados para producir o favorecer la excitación sexual de las personas que la ven, orientando, desviando o exacerbando sus fantasías sexuales.

Para lograr su propósito la obra pornográfica se vale fundamentalmente de lo siguiente:



• 1. Bestialidad (relaciones sexuales con animales).

• 2. Cautiverio y tortura.

• 3. Actividades homosexuales .

• 4. Pederastia (relación sexual entre un niño y un adulto).

• 5. Incesto.

• 6. Violación sexual y otros actos de violencia.

• 7. Fetichismo.

• 8. Necrofilia (relaciones sexuales con cadáveres).

• 9. Travestismo.

• 10.Relaciones sexuales explicitas.

• 11.Exhibicionismo

• 12.Pedofilia

Ahora sí, sigamos, pero sabiendo con exactitud de que estamos hablando.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (2 Abr 2020)

@Bellator94

Busca "NoFap" en reddit r/NoFap

Es un grupo que se hace grande en EEUU. Varias personas se dieron cuenta de lo nefasto de la dopamina por medio de la pornografía y la masturbación y para algunos el sexo sin desenfreno.

Muchos tios "ninis" que vivian todavía con los padres lograron tener trabajos, negocios, hiperconcentración, vida social al dejar la pornografía, y en el foro comentan los cambios.pràcticamente es una demonstración real de como un hombre puede llegar a ser verdaderamente "alpha"

A este grupo "NoFap" le han atacado la industria pornográfica. Pero siguen en pie ganando adeptos.

El principal problema es la pornografia y la imaginación erotica. Una vez que esto se suprime o se evita, reducen las ganas de ir al acto y a la vez producimos menos dopamina y aumenta el autocontrol, la testosterona y esto desencadena cambios positivos en los hombres.

*Al final la Iglesia Católica siempre tenía razón.... *Es patetico que tengan que venir cientificos y Americans a demostrarnos obviedades. Que lastima da España.


Pd: también es perjudicial la baja testosterona para ganar músculos etc.


----------



## Y 10 MÁS (2 Abr 2020)

Pueden darme todos los datos científicos que quieran, yo no voy a renunciar a hacerme una buena paja antes de dormir.


----------



## Arnau92 (2 Abr 2020)

En cuanto a consejos sobre qué leer para "resetear tu mente" te recomiendo buscar información en inglés sobre el tema, aquí te dejo un enlace:

How to Quit Porn For Good | The Art of Manliness

Antes que nada ten presente que esa adicción debes reemplazarla por algo que ocupe ese espacio pero no sea perjudicial en ese sentido.

Ponte a leer sobre nutrición y entreno en tu tiempo libre y aplica ese conocimiento a una rutina de entrenamiento en casa. A medida que vas progresando tu "circuito de recompensa" se mantiene activo ya que si no estabas acostumbrado a entrenar previamente lo raro sería que no progresaras. El factor más importante es procurar seguir una progresión de cargas, una alimentación correcta (yo apuesto por una low carb) y unas pautas de sueño sanas (si llegas cansado al final del día y evitas la luz azul de las pantallas antes de ir a dormir no deberías tener problemas para ello).

Otro modo de controlar tu conducta en otro sentido es haciendo ayuno intermitente, adaptándolo a tus horarios laborales/sociales.


----------



## cexarto (2 Abr 2020)

Viendo el lado positivo, el consumir toneladas de pornografía, te permite practicar y mantener un nivel intermedio de inglés.
Yo dejé de ir a clases de inglés durante 8 años , y ni nivel de inglés no bajo ni un poquito , al contrario aumente un poco mi vocabulario.


----------



## Mr.Foster (2 Abr 2020)

cexarto dijo:


> Viendo el lado positivo, el consumir toneladas de pornografía, te permite practicar y mantener un nivel intermedio de inglés.



Deberia usted entender que ese supuesto beneficio que destaca, a cambio del perjuicio que obtiene es totalmente irrelevante, casi absurdo por la desproporción entre beneficio/perjuicio.
Cuando alguien observa algo chocante, estimulante, excitante, como lo son las representaciones pornográficas, una hormona llamada epenefrina es liberada a la corriente sanguínea y va inmediatamente al cerebro, fijando esa imagen a su mente.

Si uno vuelve vez tras vez a exponerse a material de esa naturaleza , poco a poco llegará a tener una biblioteca pornográfica en su mente de la que no podrá librarse, ya que adsemás usted se habrá vuelto un adicto.

Esa colección de imagenes estarán ahí, lista para recordarse, aún cuando usted no lo quiera, saltarán a su mente de improviso y usted no podrá rechazarlas sin un gran esfuerzo de voluntad.

Expertos en la materia reconocen que los comienzos u orígenes de muchas desviaciones y perversiones sexuales son aprendidas a través de la pornografía, sin olvidar que el material que se necesita para lograr la exitación es cada vez más bizarro y más extremo, proceso típico de las adicciones.

Lo que debería analizarse con más profundidad es de qué manera influyen esas personas adictas a ese tipo de material antisocial en todos los fenómenos de violencia y agresión que sufren las sociedades modernas.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (2 Abr 2020)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿quienes controlan la pornografía? Adivinan.



(((narices largas del Medio Oriente)))?


----------



## Plvs Vltra (4 Abr 2020)

Ahora más que nunca

Arriba el hilo


----------



## Plvs Vltra (4 Abr 2020)

España dispara el consumo de porno durante la cuarentena tras la suscripción gratuita a Pornhub


----------



## ikergutierrez (4 Abr 2020)

Una cosa es el sexo en pareja y otra la masturbacion.
Estaremos todos de acuerdo, que es mejor en pareja.
Si introduces la pornografia, en la que ni siquiera tienes que pensar en tu vecina, ya entras en un terreno de conducta automatica.
Practicamente, es hacer una busqueda en webs que frecuentas, elegir y ... en cuestion de pocos minutos eyacular.
Si echas mano de juguetes, mas rapido. si son electricos, casi instantaneo.
*Un clic, y llega una descarga de placer.*
Poco a poco, ademas, querras nuevas experiencias, o mas intensas. Y si no sales de ese mundo, puedes terminar masturbandote con cualquier aberracion. Hay de todo, incluso con personas no reales o no adultas sexualmente.
NO ES ARTE. Al menos las paginas mas visitadas de internet. Raro sera que te encuentres situaciones que te gustaran para ti o cualquier persona que aprecies, en la vida real. Te gustaria que tu madre, hermana, hija... se comportara asi? que le hicieran eso?

Aqui va un *experimento que hicieron con ratas*:
les instalaron unos electrodos en el cerebro, que al darles corriente mediante un pulsador accesible para ellas, recibian una descarga de placer.
Aprendieron rapido, que* pulsando el boton recibian el placer*.
Sorprendieron despues, cuando entre apretar un boton o montar a una rata en celo ( realidad o ficcion), elegian activar los electrodos.
En la ultima etapa, si les dabas a elegir entre comida y apretar el boton, elegian el boton.
Hasta dejarse morir, como un heroinomano que solo vive por su dosis.

*Ahora la rata eres tu!*


----------



## Guijarro (8 Abr 2020)

Una sexologa dijo una vez en un programa de tv que una buena manera de dejar de ver porno era conocer toda lo que había detràs; chicas que entraban en el mundillo porque se veian obligadas por circunstancias de la vida, y como les afectaba en su vida personal y sus relaciones familiares , etc.
Lo sorprendente es que si uno busca información en la red lo que encuentra es justo lo contrario, gente que una vez superada las barreras sociales se siente superbien con lo que hace.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (8 Abr 2020)

Antes decían que la Iglesia controlaba la vida sexual pero ahora lo hace la Industria Sexual y a la gente le da igual, es más promueven las prácticas que ahí hacen, las relaciones abiertas, las infidelidades, los juguetes sexuales y una gran cantidad de entretenimiento basuresco. No sé si creer que hay o no entidades oscuras pero el sexo de una manera espiritual y hacer el amor eleva mientras que el sexo de una manera animalesca, sin sentimiento y solo por placer destruye, por mucho que quieran poner lo contrario, y no solo con otra persona sino hasta de manera individual también es importante controlar esa energía y tener autodisciplina, la gente se toma a cachondeo estas cosas pero es así, tanto en hombres como mujeres.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Abr 2020)

Buen hilo. 

A mi me vino bien leer algo de Manrak Chia y de sexualidad taoista.

Explica muy bien como la sexualidad es energia vital y como es una locura desperdiciarla. Ponerlo en practica no es fácil, pero merece la pena.

Realmente la el porno free y la paja diaria son un autentico ordeño de la energia de la poblacion masculina. No es casualidad que estemos ante la generacion de hombres mas flojos y maleables de la historia .


----------



## Arnau92 (19 Abr 2020)

Pornhub admitió varias veces que verificaron a la niña de 15 años que fue violada y publicados los vídeos de estos actos en su web y posteriormente eliminó todos los tweets.













Y más casos similares que ha habido


----------



## Max Aub (19 Abr 2020)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> @Bellator94
> 
> Busca "NoFap" en reddit r/NoFap
> 
> ...



Todas las grandes religiones proscriben la masturbacion por sus efectos destructivos, no solo el cristianismo. A tal respecto es muy interesante la sabiduria vedica ( que crearon hombres blancos ) y la doctrina de brahmacharya.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (19 Abr 2020)

No soy negacionista respecto a las conclusiones de ese articulo, pero yo soy casi de paja diaria desde los 13/14 anyos, tengo 47 y no he observado ningun efecto secundario evidente. Simplemente tengo una energia y un deseo sexual muy alto, que se tiene que liberar de alguna manera. Habria preferido un buen polvo diario con una mujer de verdad, pero a menos que uno sea Marlon Brando, la mayoria de los hombres solo follan cuando ELLAS quieren.

La pornografia tambien me ha servido para explorar mis gustos sexuales, por ejemplo, mi fetiche son las negras gordas (hablando de interracial, ja ja). Aparte, el mejor porno que se puede ver hoy en dia es amateur o gonzo, nadie se traga "Emmanuelle" para ver los dos o tres polvetes pateticos de esa peli.

Por ultimo, para hablar de adiccion, esta tiene que perjudicar seriamente otros aspectos de la vida. 15 o 20 minutos de pajeo antes de dormir no me han destrozado la vida, aunque reconozco que podria utilizarlos para leer mas. 

En fin, que le voy a hacer si me gustan los conyos y los culos mas que a un tonto una gorra cuadros.


----------



## Arnau92 (22 May 2020)

Añado este vídeo que comenta los efectos de tener la prolactina elevada



Justamente uno de los peores momentos en que se puede tener elevada es la adolescencia ya que una combinación de prolactiva elevada + niveles altos de hormona de crecimiento pueden conducir al desarrollo del tejido mamario en hombres


----------



## Vistalegre (23 May 2020)




----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (23 May 2020)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> No soy negacionista respecto a las conclusiones de ese articulo, pero yo soy casi de paja diaria desde los 13/14 anyos, tengo 47 y no he observado ningun efecto secundario evidente. Simplemente tengo una energia y un deseo sexual muy alto, que se tiene que liberar de alguna manera. Habria preferido un buen polvo diario con una mujer de verdad, pero a menos que uno sea Marlon Brando, la mayoria de los hombres solo follan cuando ELLAS quieren.
> 
> La pornografia tambien me ha servido para explorar mis gustos sexuales, por ejemplo, mi fetiche son las negras gordas (hablando de interracial, ja ja). Aparte, el mejor porno que se puede ver hoy en dia es amateur o gonzo, nadie se traga "Emmanuelle" para ver los dos o tres polvetes pateticos de esa peli.
> 
> ...



Genial reflexión, la verdad.
Me siento identificado, aunque soy algo más joven pero me la casco mas veces.
Un día hice el cálculo de cuantas veces me había pajeado en toda mi vida, promediando con lo que suele ser habitual y la cifra era bastante curiosa.
Y el porno que no falte. No hay ni un solo día en el historial del navegador en el que no haya al menos una visita a xvideos


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 May 2020)

Exflojo de pantalón dijo:


> Y el porno que no falte. No hay ni un solo día en el historial del navegador en el que no haya al menos una visita a xvideos



Una pregunta de curioso:cuando quiere llevar a la práctica alguna de las hazañas aprendidas en la porno,con la mujer que quiere...¿como resulta la cosa?
Por ejemplo, cuando usted le susurra al oido "¿te la doy por el culo querida...?" 
Y ella salta de la cama diciendo - no seas asqueroso!..."y se viste y se va (tal vez no venga más)
De curioso nomás.


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (23 May 2020)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Una pregunta de curioso:cuando quiere llevar a la práctica alguna de las hazañas aprendidas en la porno,con la mujer que quiere...¿como resulta la cosa?
> Por ejemplo, cuando usted le susurra al oido "¿te la doy por el culo querida...?"
> Y ella salta de la cama diciendo - no seas asqueroso!..."y se viste y se va (tal vez no venga más)
> De curioso nomás.



Para responder a tu pregunta tendría que follar de vez en cuando. Y no es el caso


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 May 2020)

Exflojo de pantalón dijo:


> Para responder a tu pregunta tendría que follar de vez en cuando. Y no es el caso



Eres virgen...perfecto, hago la pregunta otra vez.
Teniendo entre tus brazos a la mujer que amas ¿tratarias de hacer, o que te haga algo de las "maravillas" gimnásticas que ves en las películas pornográficas...?


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 May 2020)

El problema del adicto a la porno, comienza cuando empieza a imaginar que él es el protagonista de las escenas que lo tienen cautivado, ahora él necesita actuar por sí mismo imitando las conductas que ha visto. y no importa lo inteligente que sea, o el nivel social que se encuentre, incluso pueden ser profundamente religiosos. 

Y el perjuicio, suele iniciarse en el ambito privado, en la misma relación sentimental que tenga en ese momento el adicto, y ocurre cuando pretenda de su pareja los mismos estímulos que aprendió en las imagenes pornográficas...

*Y allí comienza el desastre...*

_- Pero dame la cola, bonita vas a ver cómo te gusta...
- Estás loco...!, no seas asqueroso, no quiero hacer eso...!.
- Pero no seas tarada, a todas le gusta..._

Pero no, a ella en serio que no le gustaba, se vistió, se fue y no volvió a verla nunca más.

¿Y saben lo peor de todo...? que la amaba con locura.


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (23 May 2020)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Eres virgen...perfecto, hago la pregunta otra vez.
> Teniendo entre tus brazos a la mujer que amas ¿tratarias de hacer, o que te haga algo de las "maravillas" gimnásticas que ves en las películas pornográficas...?



Vayamos por partes,
No soy virgen, pero no follo desde hace años.
No creo que nunca llegue a amar a una mujer (Ni hombre) pero para responder a tu pregunta:
La próxima vez que folle, si es que hay una próxima vez, si que intentaría algo de lo que he visto, pero sin florituras, que estoy jodido de las lumbares.


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (23 May 2020)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> El problema del adicto a la porno, comienza cuando empieza a imaginar que él es el protagonista de las escenas que lo tienen cautivado, ahora él necesita actuar por sí mismo imitando las conductas que ha visto. y no importa lo inteligente que sea, o el nivel social que se encuentre, incluso pueden ser profundamente religiosos.
> 
> Y el perjuicio, suele iniciarse en el ambito privado, en la misma relación sentimental que tenga en ese momento el adicto, y ocurre cuando pretenda de su pareja los mismos estímulos que aprendió en las imagenes pornográficas...
> 
> ...



Hay otro problema que no comentas porque se nota que no eres adicto.
Yo le llamo visión Xvideos, y consiste en que estas tan acostumbrado a mirar una pantalla y que no haya interacción, que en ocasiones cuando ves a una tía real con media teta fuera o que se agacha y enseña tanga, te la quedas mirando como si fuese una pantalla, y cuando ella o su novio se dan cuenta, se vuelve una situación bastante incómoda, a veces violenta.


----------



## Pabloom (23 May 2020)

Hace años que no veo porno del mismo modo que hace años que no me quedo mirando como un bobo a la típica golfa que va superapretada marcando los labios del coño con sus leggins dos tallas más pequeños de lo que le corresponde. Ya no es por miedo a caer en ninguna adicción, ahora es por puro orgullo. Que le den por el culo al porno, a las zorras que se ganan la vida follando delante de una cámara y a los hijos de puta que se lucran a nuestra costa. No me sale de los cojones machacármela como un.puto mandril mirando las habilidades sexuales de una puta en la pantalla y no me sale de los cojones subir el ego de una calientapollas en la calle. Me niego a seguirles el rollo. Hijos de puta todos y todas.


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (23 May 2020)

Pabloom dijo:


> Hace años que no veo porno del mismo modo que hace años que no me quedo mirando como un bobo a la típica golfa que va superapretada marcando los labios del coño con sus leggins dos tallas más pequeños de lo que le corresponde. Ya no es por miedo a caer en ninguna adicción, ahora es por puro orgullo. Que le den por el culo al porno, a las zorras que se ganan la vida follando delante de una cámara y a los hijos de puta que se lucran a nuestra costa. No me sale de los cojones machacármela como un.puto mandril mirando las habilidades sexuales de una puta en la pantalla y no me sale de los cojones subir el ego de una calientapollas en la calle. Me niego a seguirles el rollo. Hijos de puta todos y todas.



Yo me la casco mas por terapia que por otra cosa. Si no liberase tensión pajeándome, no se lo que podría acabar haciendo. Es mi válvula de escape.
Podría ir al psicólogo, o mejor, al psiquiatra. Pero cascármela, ademas de relajarme, me divierte


----------



## kickflip (23 May 2020)

Por suerte yo ya salí de esa mierda, es curioso pero no he vuelto a tener agujetas tanto como antes cuando me pajeaba como un mandril  yo siempre me digo a mi mismo que es casualidad, pero no sé, lo que sí que noto es más autocontrol...


----------



## Largo Caballero (23 May 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Antes que nada os invito a reflexionar de manera sincera sobre la razón por la cual hay tal cantidad de pornografía en internet de manera gratuita.
> 
> El 25% de las búsquedas diarias en internet son de pornografía.
> 
> ...



@VOX o DERROICIÓN 

Este es el problema de los pajeros porromitas

No les queda nada de energía de cara a formarse bien unas 2/3/4 veces y tiran de drogas comunismo o homosexualidad.

Quien conoce la ciencia exacta, algunos líderes actuales, maestros como julios evola gurdjieff etc saben que no solo aumenta la testosterona y disminuye la prolactina sino que se reduce la dihidrosterona (calvicie) y te puedes poner fuerte más fácilmente a un % de grasa bajo.
Incluso en pareja se ha de evitar deshechar el semen. Y hay que cultivar tmbn el mindfulness y aprender meditación Zen (prestar atención a la respiracion en silencio sin forzarla ni controlarla, muy importante esto último)


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2020)

XD


----------



## Largo Caballero (23 May 2020)

Skrrt Skrrt dijo:


> Por suerte yo ya salí de esa mierda, es curioso pero no he vuelto a tener agujetas tanto como antes cuando me pajeaba como un mandril  yo siempre me digo a mi mismo que es casualidad, pero no sé, lo que sí que noto es más autocontrol...




Que haces ahora que no haces pjs


----------



## Largo Caballero (23 May 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Todas las grandes religiones proscriben la masturbacion por sus efectos destructivos, no solo el cristianismo. A tal respecto es muy interesante la sabiduria vedica ( que crearon hombres blancos ) y la doctrina de brahmacharya.



Puedes contar algo al respecto? Saludos!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Todas las grandes religiones proscriben la masturbacion por sus efectos destructivos, no solo el cristianismo. A tal respecto es muy interesante la sabiduria vedica ( que crearon hombres blancos ) y la doctrina de brahmacharya.



QUE MIERDA ES ESA?¿


----------



## Pabloom (23 May 2020)

A mi me divertía pero ahora me da asco.
Es frustrante pensar en todo el tiempo y las energías perdidas mirando a esas putas que simulan disfrutar mientras follan. Es todo una farsa, una puta burla. Sólo visualizate a ti mismo con los pantalones por las rodillas, la polla en la mano mientras miras una pantalla con los ojos como platos, la cara roja como un tomate, las venas del cuello a punto de reventar y el mundo real transcurriendo a escasos metros de ti... Es ridículo joder, se ríen de nosotros y lo vemos normal.


----------



## kickflip (23 May 2020)

Monarquía_Absoluta_Paco dijo:


> Que haces ahora que no haces pjs



Pues seguir con mi vida normal jajaj


----------



## mopa (23 May 2020)

A mi ya ni me excita, una vez cayeron 7 en un dia


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 May 2020)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> El problema del adicto a la porno, comienza cuando empieza a imaginar que él es el protagonista de las escenas que lo tienen cautivado, ahora él necesita actuar por sí mismo imitando las conductas que ha visto. y no importa lo inteligente que sea, o el nivel social que se encuentre, incluso pueden ser profundamente religiosos.
> 
> Y el perjuicio, suele iniciarse en el ambito privado, en la misma relación sentimental que tenga en ese momento el adicto, y ocurre cuando pretenda de su pareja los mismos estímulos que aprendió en las imagenes pornográficas...
> 
> ...



ya pero ese problema no es del porno, es de las personas
el creerse que lo que sale en una pantalla es real y intentar imitarlo
cuantos se habran matao haciendo el cafre con un coche despues de ver fast and furious, o habran votado al psoe para luego ser defecados a pelito por ese mismo partido por culpa de la television
todo lo que sale en la pantalla es falso, todo sin excepcion, de una forma u otra es falso, da igual que sea el futbol, el telediario, el porno, el netflix, todo falso

el que este de ver muchas pelis y luego intente hacer lo que ve en una peli porno tiene problemas mas serios y de base que el porno

la unica diferencia real entre ver un video porno o ver el telediario es que uno te los dos te vacia los huevos, pero si el porno es malo por ser irreal tb lo es el telediario

hace infinitamente mas daño en el cerebro la mierda del programa de la isla de telecinco que todos los videos porno del mundo, el porno es una mera ayuda a la masturbacion, si no existiera la peña se pajearia con fotos de tias en bikini de catalogos de tiendas de ropa. Al final una vez que sabes que todo lo que sale en la pantalla es FALSO el resultado es el mismo: que acabas con los huevos vacios
nada mas

pd. la primera mentira del porno es llamar a las tias actrices. Son putas, de manual, y si no te has dao cuenta de algo tan evidente, que le pasa a cierta gente, pues si, es posible que el porno te confunda. Pero no es porque el porno sea como una integral, es que tu cerebro no da para mas


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 May 2020)

y otra cosa mas, los pajotes no son adictivos, si fueran adictivos la gente se haria varios al dia, hasta uno adulto podria hacerse facilmente 3 al dia sin cansarse, en cuanto recargaran se harian otro y estarian pensando siempre en lo mismo
(la gente que dice que se ha llegado a hacer siete siempre olvida mencionar que fue a los 12 años)

cuando estas ocupado en otras cosas puede pasar una semana facil y ni piensas en eso ni una sola vez. Intenta eso con un heroinomano a ver que tal funciona a ver si piensa o no piensa en la droja
adictivas sera para algun freak, para la mayoria de la gente son una cosa mas en la que no piensas salvo cuando la estas haciendo

ted bundy le echaba la culpa de todo lo que hacia al porno, los cojones joder, arrancar la pata de una silla y empalar una fraternidad femenina entrando en una habitacion tras otra mientras dormian no tiene absolutamente NADA que ver con el porno, como la violencia no tiene nada que ver con los videojuegos

son CHO
RRA
DAS

querer follar es algo normal (al menos si eres un tio, por las tias no voy a hablar porque no tengo ni idea de como funciona eso que tienen dentro del coco), pajearte es algo NORMAL, yo me levanto TODOS LOS DIAS DEL AÑO SIN EXCEPCION, me haya pajeado esa semana o no, con un empalme BRUTAL que cuesta mear sin darte en la cara con el chorro. Se ve que cuando no estas pensando conscientemente en cosas o estas ocupado, el ser humano tiende a pensar en eso otro. Pues debe ser que es normal, otra cosa es que lo hagas 24 horas al dia, entonces tienes un problema, pero es que si piensas 24 horas al dia en la misma puta cosa, sea porno o sea otra cosa, tienes un problema igualmente


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 May 2020)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> Pues debe ser que es normal, otra cosa es que lo hagas 24 horas al dia, entonces tienes un problema, pero es que si piensas 24 horas al dia en la misma puta cosa, sea porno o sea otra cosa, tienes un problema igualmente



Pues por si no lo interpretó, eso es justamente de lo que hablo, o sea deje de irse por las ramas,que la cosa es muy concreta.
Ya lo dije antes, pero en beneficio de los lerdos o malintencionados lo repito:

La critica a la porno no se apunta a los ocasionales visitantes u observadores de alguna página hot.
Tampoco a la pareja "desmotivada" que acude a la porn como sucedáneo o como motivador.
Tampoco cuando es utilizada por un terapeuta especializado.

*Hablamos del obseso que se pasa horas frente a ese material.*

Porque lo que está en juego no es una diversión o un entretenimiento,como a algún idiota quiere creer, el que mira esas escenas, cuando termina y apaga la PC o la video, se está llevando ALGO CORRUPTO dentro suyo, *algo que seguirá trabajando en su mente aun durmiendo.*

La cuestión a preguntarnos es:

¿hasta qué punto esa obsesión de las escenas pornográficas puede afectar a ciertas personas, que no son psicópatas, de tal manera que las tiente o empuje a realizar personalmente alguna de las actividades que exhibe el material pornográfico...?

¿Cuántos lo llevan a la realidad…?

Esa es la cuestión, la pornografía diluye lentamente la diferencia entre fantasía y realidad, y ese es un proceso que hay que analizar para ver hacia donde lleva al adicto, o acaso el individuo que se masturba compulsivamente durante horas frente a una pantalla no tiene todas las caracteristicas de un adicto a la c ocaina o la heroina o cualquiera de esas porquerias que convierten a los seres humanos en zombis PELIGROSOS.

A ver genio, invéntese alguna excusa que no conozca...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 May 2020)

sigue sin ser un problema del porno sino de la persona, como con cualquier otra obsesion


----------



## PUTA-MATRIARCA (23 May 2020)

Parece ser que en éste puto mundo no sabemos vivir sin irnos a los EXTREMOS. 
La humanidad necesita fanatismo para aferrarse a algo


----------



## PUTA-MATRIARCA (23 May 2020)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> sigue sin ser un problema del porno sino de la persona, como con cualquier otra obsesion





Mr.Foster dijo:


> *Hablamos del obseso que se pasa horas frente a ese material.*
> 
> Porque lo que está en juego no es una diversión o un entretenimiento,como a algún idiota quiere creer, el que mira esas escenas, cuando termina y apaga la PC o la video, se está llevando ALGO CORRUPTO dentro suyo, *algo que seguirá trabajando en su mente aun durmiendo.*
> 
> ...



Pero eso actúa como un canalizador de esa frustración y se un parapeto social.


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 May 2020)

PUTA-MATRIARCA dijo:


> Pero eso actúa como un canalizador de esa frustración y se un parapeto social.



Otra vez...
Muchacho, hablamos de personas cuya capacidad de control o simplemente su propia empatía es deficitaria.
En ese caso lo que menciona, la frustración, la impotencia, es el gatillo que puede disparar el problema y lo puede empujar a conductas antisociales.
¿O vamos a ignorar que en los delitos violentos existe en el sujeto un componente sexual distorsionado...?


----------



## Gurney (23 May 2020)

Hay que follarse a tías de verdad, no a píxeles.

*Reality is the only thing that's real*


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 May 2020)

Gurney dijo:


> Hay que follarse a tías de verdad, no a píxeles.
> *Reality is the only thing that's real*



Lo que dice ilustra bien lo que quiero decir.
"Hay que follarse tias de verdad, no pixeles"

Bien, ¿y que hacemos con el sujeto que mira porno día y noche viendo machazos con terribles pijas de 30 cm ?

Ese tío, cuando logra que se le pare la picha, a gatas le mide 12 cm desde los huevos a la punta...¿me puedes decir como hace para llevar a la realidad las hazañas sexuales que ve en las peliculas porno?.

Esa frustración esa impotencia *¿cómo la canalizará?*

Y esto último lo dije para responder a ésto:



PUTA-MATRIARCA dijo:


> Pero eso actúa como un canalizador de esa frustración y ser un parapeto social.


----------



## Gurney (23 May 2020)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Ese tío, cuando logra que se le pare la picha, a gatas le mide 12 cm desde los huevos a la punta...¿me puedes decir como hace para llevar a la realidad las hazañas sexuales que ve en las peliculas porno?.
> 
> Esa frustración esa impotencia *¿cómo la canalizará?*



Sí, el contraste entre lo fingido en pantalla y la realidad es brutal. Y también hay que considerar el debilitamiento físico.

La canalización de la frustración...hay muchas tipologías.
Desde el muerto en vida que se lo traga, y traga y traga, y a veces muere con eso dentro, hasta el que explota en formas criminales. O el que cae en sadomasoquismos, pederastia, transexuales, homosexualidad, desviaciones en suma. O el que le cuesta su matrimonio, o el trabajo.
Etc etc.


----------



## Trollkien (23 May 2020)

yo consumo pornografia tipo chaturbate, sin pagar nada, claro.

Es mi unica forma de ver una tia en bolas... y la verdad... bastante mejor de lo que pueda tener en la vida real aunque no pueda tocar.


----------



## Alatristeando (23 May 2020)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> y otra cosa mas, los pajotes no son adictivos, si fueran adictivos la gente se haria varios al dia, hasta uno adulto podria hacerse facilmente 3 al dia sin cansarse, en cuanto recargaran se harian otro y estarian pensando siempre en lo mismo
> (la gente que dice que se ha llegado a hacer siete siempre olvida mencionar que fue a los 12 años)
> 
> cuando estas ocupado en otras cosas puede pasar una semana facil y ni piensas en eso ni una sola vez. Intenta eso con un heroinomano a ver que tal funciona a ver si piensa o no piensa en la droja
> ...



Vaya criminal el Ted Bundy...


----------



## fennando (23 May 2020)

Cuéntanos más hamijo


----------



## El sepulturero2 (23 May 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Antes que nada os invito a reflexionar de manera sincera sobre la razón por la cual hay tal cantidad de pornografía en internet de manera gratuita.
> 
> El 25% de las búsquedas diarias en internet son de pornografía.
> 
> ...



Algo que he comprobado yo mismo es que cada vez necesitas mas perversion, y luego cuando estas con tias todo te parece demasiado soft.


----------



## Arnau92 (23 May 2020)

El sepulturero2 dijo:


> Algo que he comprobado yo mismo es que cada vez necesitas mas perversion, y luego cuando estas con tias todo te parece demasiado soft.



No eres el único que lo comenta, justamente este estudio al final del artículo lo menciona:







Traduzco lo resaltado: "La alta exposición a vídeos pornográficos aparentemente resultó en una menor respuesta y una necesidad aumentada hacia un material más extremo, especializado o "kinky" para excitarse"


----------



## Escachador (24 May 2020)

Joder cuanto democrata.

¿Tan dificil es dejarnos en paz?


----------



## javvu (31 May 2020)

Buen tema. Confirmo todo lo expuesto acerca de los efectos negativos de esta basura y que yo también los he sufrido en mis carnes al estar expuesto a la pornografía desde muy jóven.

Es una herramienta más de control y manipulación social (una de las principales) los de arriba nos quieren débiles, divididos, distraidos, estúpidos y corrompidos. Sólamente así es posible que con las barbaridades que comenten de manera reiterada no halla un auténtico levantamiento social...esto pinta muy mal, llevan mucho tiempo destruyendo nuestra moral y nuestro espíritu lo cual hace que seamos auténticos esclavos sin ni siquiera darnos cuenta.

Es curioso como en estos últimos años lo que nos han vendido como liberación, el todo vale y descontrol (frente a las normas morales que se pueden encontrar en muchas religiones) para alcanzar la felicidad y la plenitud paradógicamente están llevando al ser humano a la decadencia y a la autodestrucción.


----------



## gromenauer (31 May 2020)

El op lo deja claro: Si en 3 semanas, no puedes evitar el visionado, es que tienes cierta adicción.

Otras factores son la necesidad de buscar otros tipos de pornografia, menos usual, pues la convencional dejar de ser estimulante, y la mente busca algo nuevo que le excite.

También, el estar mas tiempo del usual, lo que yo llamo una "sesión onanista": Abrir tropocientas pestañas con videos, dando saltos en la linea de tiempo del video, alternar a otros. A veces con la necesidad de verlos todos los abiertos previamente, o saltando a links de los relacionados que aparecen. También puede haber la necesidad, de encontrar el "video perfecto" con el que acabar. Todo esto, alternando entre masturbación y pequeñas pausas, rozando el orgasmo, lo que se define como edging.


----------



## Largo Caballero (1 Jun 2020)

Según tu que beneficios tiene el. No. Masturbarese?


----------



## Largo Caballero (1 Jun 2020)

@S.Goku


----------



## 917 (2 Jun 2020)

Padre Pio dijo:


> Las personas tenemos dignidad, la pornografia es la deshumanizacion de las personas y una esclavitud perversa.
> 
> Con oracion, voluntad decidida y sustituyendo la pornografia por algo sano y util...*se vuelve a ser libre.*
> 
> ...



Los curas, siempre los curas y con sus rollos de curas. Antes, _"por la salvación de tu alma inmortal", ahora, _para combatir el NWO.
Dejad vuestro frustrante celibato, casaos o follad alegremente por ahí, como cualquiera,o pelaosla cual monos rijosos, pero bajaos del púlpito de una puta vez.


----------



## 917 (2 Jun 2020)

Parece mentira, pero sigue habiendo curas que hablan igual que en los años cincuenta y sesenta del pasado siglo. Todo eso lo he oido yo en mi niñez y en mi primera juventud. Sois una plaga facha, peor que los dominicos y los jesuitas...


----------



## 917 (2 Jun 2020)

Escachador dijo:


> Joder cuanto democrata.
> 
> ¿Tan dificil es dejarnos en paz?



Los curas no dejan nunca en paz a nadie.


----------



## McNulty (2 Jun 2020)

El porno no representa ningún problema, sino la forma de masturbarse. Es como cualquier cosa.

La mayoría de hombres se hacen pajas minuteras, y algunos terminan entrando en un bucle perverso de 4-5 pajas diarias. Entonces sus mecanismos de dopamina colapsan si hacen eso durante años. Llegan a un punto donde el simple placer de masturbarse se transforma en pura necesidad psicológica. 

Es mucho mejor y más beneficioso para el cuerpo una paja de calidac de 1h o 2h. Incluso masturbarte sin correrte.


----------



## Ptolomeo IX Sóter (2 Jun 2020)

Monarquía_Absoluta_Paco dijo:


> Según tu que beneficios tiene el. No. Masturbarese?



Probablemente gran parte de los supuestos beneficios y superpoderes del NO fap sean somatización pura, el mayor beneficio es psicológico y moral, vivir recurrentemente fantasías no es precisamente lo más apropiado.

En cuanto a la pornografía es una cuestión de simple dignidad, no colaborar ni tan siquiera de forma indirecta a que unas zánganas se forren solo por poner el coño.


----------



## McNulty (2 Jun 2020)

El nofap no es más que una modita de hombres castrados. Hombres que no han tenido mucha experiencia sexual en su adolescencia, y que han idealizado el sexo porque todo lo aprendieron de las pantallas. La única salida que tuvieron para echar el veneno, fue pelársela como un mono. No conocen lo que es el placer sexual, no saben lo que es tocar un buen culo y unas buena tetas. Llegan a la adultez con una represión sexual del copón. Ahora se han dado cuenta de su trauma, y entonces tratan de negar todo lo que les ha llevado hasta eso.

Quizá esto del nofap sea una de las consecuencias ideológicas de la burbuja sexual que existe en occidente. Donde el 90% de jóvenes está a dos velas incluso teniendo novia, y el 10% restante son los que follan cuando les apetece.

Son como los veganos, o como los tonticos de la dieta sin hidratos, exgordos que ahora son flacos y no prueban el pan o la carne. Pasan de pecadores a puritanos por traumas puramente personales.


----------



## Largo Caballero (2 Jun 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> El nofap no es más que una modita de hombres castrados. Hombres que no han tenido mucha experiencia sexual en su adolescencia, y que han idealizado el sexo porque todo lo aprendieron de las pantallas. La única salida que tuvieron para echar el veneno, fue pelársela como un mono. No conocen lo que es el placer sexual, no saben lo que es tocar un buen culo y unas buena tetas. Llegan a la adultez con una represión sexual del copón. Ahora se han dado cuenta de su trauma, y entonces tratan de negar todo lo que les ha llevado hasta eso.
> 
> Quizá esto del nofap sea una de las consecuencias ideológicas de la burbuja sexual que existe en occidente. Donde el 90% de jóvenes está a dos velas incluso teniendo novia, y el 10% restante son los que follan cuando les apetece.
> 
> Son como los veganos, o como los tonticos de la dieta sin hidratos, exgordos que ahora son flacos y no prueban el pan o la carne. Pasan de pecadores a puritanos por traumas puramente personales.



Bah eso lo dices tú porque tienes un tramita muy gordo, reflejado en forma física en cuanto a retención de grasa en forma abdominal, típico de acomplejado, y para hacerte de tope para las pajas.


----------



## Andrei (2 Jun 2020)

A ver, donde pone que crea un aumento de la prolactina, no es solo causa del porno si no de la msturbación y también el sexo.
Entonces, porqué me siento tan bien después de reventarme a mi chortina?


----------



## cortoplacista (2 Jun 2020)

Siempre sospecho de quien me dice, con total generosidad, lo que es bueno y malo para mí sin yo haberle preguntado previamente.


----------



## Padre Pio (2 Jun 2020)

917 dijo:


> Los curas, siempre los curas y con sus rollos de curas. Antes, _"por la salvación de tu alma inmortal", ahora, _para combatir el NWO.
> Dejad vuestro frustrante celibato, casaos o follad alegremente por ahí, como cualquiera,o pelaosla cual monos rijosos, pero bajaos del púlpito de una puta vez.



Me da la impresion de que no sabes lo que es un sacerdote...

Hablas de los sacerdotes como los Medios del Regimen sobre Franco, como si fuera el coco, un personaje inventado malo malijmo para asustar a los incautos y encubrir las fechorias del Sistema.

Por cierto, nadie te prohibe destruirte a ti mismo con la pornografia (yo te deseo lo mejor, pero respeto tu libertad), *pero tu si que nos dices a los demas lo que tenemos que hacer de malos modos.*

Ya te vale.


----------



## 917 (3 Jun 2020)

Padre Pio dijo:


> Me da la impresion de que no sabes lo que es un sacerdote...
> 
> Hablas de los sacerdotes como los Medios del Regimen sobre Franco, como si fuera el coco, un personaje inventado malo malijmo para asustar a los incautos y encubrir las fechorias del Sistema.
> 
> ...





Padre Pio dijo:


> Me da la impresion de que no sabes lo que es un sacerdote...
> 
> Hablas de los sacerdotes como los Medios del Regimen sobre Franco, como si fuera el coco, un personaje inventado malo malijmo para asustar a los incautos y encubrir las fechorias del Sistema.
> 
> ...



Disculpa, pero desde los 10 hasta los 17 años, como a la mayoría de los chicos de mi generación, me educaron sacerdotes. Por fortuna, no fuí víctima de los abusos que a otros les sucedieron y que durante mucho tiempo ocultaron, pero sí que me metieron a presión el concepto del pecado mortal y del profundo complejo de culpa en todo lo relacionado con el "demonio del sexo".

Por eso, cuando el aire puro de la Democracia y la Libertad entró por la ventanas de la vieja España, aventando los humos mefíticos que la Iglesia y otros Poderes mantenían, yo creía que no iba a oir mas esos rollos falaces y anticientíficos que a mi me contaban, pero he tenido que llegar a este Foro, donde desde luego que hay que todo y casi todo malo, para encontrarme con lo que hace mucho tiempo había superado.

Y no tengo malos modos. Esos modos, de insultos y descalificaciones feroces, son la seña de identidad de este foros de Frikis de ultraderechas y de alguno despistado de izquierdas.

Y nada mas que decir.


----------



## Largo Caballero (23 Jun 2020)

Con lo bueno que era el tema este... Además de abstenerse de la masturbación hay una ''sustancia'' que se puede consumir que precisamente trae todas las sustancias que el organismo necesita para tener en 20 minutos o media hora todos los efectos que se consiguen con dias y dias de nofap

Lo que pasa es que para prepararlo necesitas comprar un artilugio y esperar dias y dias hasta que esta listo, y la maquina es muy cara, pero vale la pena

Yo desde que lo tomo dos dias seguidos he tenido sueños eroticos de aguantarme la eyaculacion en pleno sueño y despertarme ''apretando'' porque sino iva a salir disparado, dos dias seguidos. 

Recuerdo que mi ultimo sueño erotico antes que esto fue a los 12 años

Además con dicha ''sustancia'' entrenando y demás ayer no me he cansado nada, y hago entrenamientos fuertes


----------



## Arnau92 (23 Jun 2020)

PSOE - Cuenta Oficial dijo:


> Con lo bueno que era el tema este... Además de abstenerse de la masturbación hay una ''sustancia'' que se puede consumir que precisamente trae todas las sustancias que el organismo necesita para tener en 20 minutos o media hora todos los efectos que se consiguen con dias y dias de nofap
> 
> Lo que pasa es que para prepararlo necesitas comprar un artilugio y esperar dias y dias hasta que esta listo, y la maquina es muy cara, pero vale la pena
> 
> ...



Voy a darte un voto de confianza y te pediré que des más información de ello. No creo que pierda nada por leer un rato.


----------



## Largo Caballero (23 Jun 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Voy a darte un voto de confianza y te pediré que des más información de ello. No creo que pierda nada por leer un rato.





Arnau92 dijo:


> Voy a darte un voto de confianza y te pediré que des más información de ello. No creo que pierda nada por leer un rato.



Puedes leer sobre ello en internet, sí.


----------



## Arnau92 (23 Jun 2020)

PSOE - Cuenta Oficial dijo:


> Puedes leer sobre ello en internet, sí.



Cuanta información, mi mente está desbordada ahora mismo, si. Troll


----------



## Largo Caballero (23 Jun 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Cuanta información, mi mente está desbordada ahora mismo, si. Troll



Obviamente si soy troll no tengo porqué darte ninguna clase de información.

Además que no se yo que tan bueno puede ser ir todo el día con el sable laser/monumento/parabólica/bate de beisbol sacado, joder, es que dos días seguidos, luego voy por la calle y siento algo especial allí, al ver hembras de buen ver, y además se dice que dicha "sustancia" es hiperbeneficiosa para la salud.

Lo que pasa que hacerla lleva su tiempo, incluso MESES los materiales son harto baratos, todo el mundo se lo puede permitir. Pero el utensilio donde se hace es CARO y hay que esperar muchas SEMANAS o incluso MESES para tenerlo terminado.


Además que se puede comprar dicha sustancia HECHA ya, pero es mas de 20 veces lo que te cuesta sin preparar. (Y obviamente, si se prepara, tiene efecto, si no, no)

Y es de un tamaño pequeño.


Ahora estoy saliendo de trabajar, las sensaciones muy buenas eso sí, se siente: tranquilidad, yo soy un tio muy tranquilo de serie, nunca me enfado por nada, y si veo a una tia muy buena me pongo cachondo. Pero controlable, incluso puedo decir que se sienten atraidas (mas) por mí.

Voy a probarlo a las 9 a ver si efectivamente sirve para el deporte y a las 12 actualizo


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Jun 2020)

LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, el cortisol, que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas ..

El botón del placer en tu cerebro que a tí te han ocultado y que convierte a homosexuales en heterosexuales . experimento de laboratorio ahora prohibi

La Glándula Pineal: un placer más grande que el sexo. Como llegar al nirvana a través de la música . Una increíble sensación de vértigo y relax mental


----------



## melch (23 Jun 2020)

a ver, en exceso todo es malo.


----------



## Escaramuza (23 Jun 2020)

Zorras lascivas lamiendo cipotes en cuclillas.

Disculpad, pensaba que estaba buscando en google.


----------



## Largo Caballero (23 Jun 2020)

melch dijo:


> a ver, en exceso todo es malo.



Excusas del debil


----------



## Largo Caballero (23 Jun 2020)

Escaramuza dijo:


> Zorras lascivas lamiendo cipotes en cuclillas.
> 
> Disculpad, pensaba que estaba buscando en google.



Yo las tengo en directo

Y si les digo "maulladme" me maullan y todo.   

Teneis que provarlo. Si tenéis dominio suficiente de una mujer y os respetandeben hacer todo lo que les mandéis, y les encantará obedeceros. Si les decis "jadead como unas perras" os tendrán que hacer caso, les encantará. Si no, no os respetan.


----------



## Escaramuza (23 Jun 2020)

No os la meneéis, que os quedáis ciegos. Salen pelos en las manos también


----------



## Calahan (24 Jun 2020)

MINO PONTI dijo:


> Siempre me ha parecido un tema interesante. Por una parte ¿Quién gana en un negocio que no se obtienen beneficios?, si ya diréis que publicidad, pero...y por otro lado como afecta al cerebro. Ver tanto porno hace que se baje la líbido, y en cierto modo es verdad.



Ganan con información de quién la consume.


----------



## Calahan (24 Jun 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Para la mujer no existe el sexo sin implicación emocional, es imposible anti natura separarlo. Al hombre le pasa parecido aunque no se hasta que punto éste sí podría separarlo completamente, no te se decir pero la mujer imposible.
> El sexo es la forma más potente para que una mujer se enamore, aunque nos digan otra cosa.



Un poco contradictorio.
No tienen sexo sin implicación emocional pero tienen implicación emocional si el sexo es bueno.


----------



## Calahan (24 Jun 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿y quién decide qué es mierda?



Si te quita libertad y te produce tristeza es mierda.


----------



## Play_91 (24 Jun 2020)

Calahan dijo:


> Un poco contradictorio.
> No tienen sexo sin implicación emocional pero tienen implicación emocional si el sexo es bueno.



¿Si el sexo es bueno tienen implicación emocional? pon el caso extremo, una prostituta. Ella se va a implicar emocionalmente si el sexo es bueno? va a ser que no. Se implican con el novio aunque éste sea un gili.


----------



## Calahan (24 Jun 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Si el sexo es bueno tienen implicación emocional? pon el caso extremo, una prostituta. Ella se va a implicar emocionalmente si el sexo es bueno? va a ser que no. Se implican con el novio aunque éste sea un gili.



No soy una prostituta. No lo sé. Tú lo eres?
Con lo cuál quizás sí el sexo bueno le obligue a sentirse "enamoradas" y al mismo tiempo están muertas emocionalmente. 
No es una profesión sana psicológicamente.

Incluso los putos o gigolós acaban tocados y supuestamente tienen menos implicación emocional que una mujer.


----------



## Gothaus (24 Jun 2020)

A mí ya me ha insensibilizado. No he consumido mucho porno, pero sí me he hecho muchas pajas. En parte es una bendición porque dejas de pensar en las mujeres 24/7/365 y te puedes concentrar en otras cosas. Antes veía una mujer por la calle y la tenía que mirar e incluso fantaseaba con ella. Ahora no le dedico ni dos segundos y voy a lo mío.


----------



## Shudra (24 Jun 2020)

Gracias al porno no me viogenizarán.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (25 Jun 2020)

*La pornografia no es un negocio, es un arma de los judios
contra los estados que colonizan.*

*https://en.metapedia.org/wiki/Pornography*







Los judios controlan a las naciones gentiles. Pensadlo asi,
un arma de fuego solo supone gastos para el propietario,
ningun beneficio economico, de forma similar que *el porno
es muy deficitario *y no da dinero al judio ¿Para que usar
las armas y el porno?, pues para matar, intimidar, disuadir
en el caso del primero *y subvertir, amariconar a los
hombres, debilitarlos, feminizarlos, alienar destruir a
familias, arruinar la natalidad, fomentar el hedonismo,
manipulacion con ingenieria social multiculturalizante,
disminucion de nº de hombres dispuestos a ir a la guerra
en el caso del segundo.*

Un ejemplo claro de esto es cuando *retrasmitian porno a la
franja de gaza desde la tele israeli.*
Flashback: Porn the new weapon of choice | The Crazz Files


----------



## Murdoch1488 (25 Jun 2020)

*Pornografía
*
*https://es.metapedia.org/wiki/Pornografía*

*Papel de los judíos*

En el negocio de la pornografía en Internet, el operador
más grande, el llamado Bill Gates de la pornografía
digital, es un *judío llamado Seth Warshavsky*, que posee
clublove y otros de los más grandes sitios web de
pornografía. También es conocido como el Hugh Hefner
Virtual o el rey del ciberporno. Tiene *24 años* y ha sido
portada del Wall Street Journal. Dirige y es propietario de
Internet Entertainment Group, firma que ha creado algunos
de las páginas web X más populares, gestiona Penthouse,
proporciona sexo en vídeo y en directo a más de *400 sitios
repartidos por todo el planeta y factura 3.000 millones* de
dolares al año. Pero Warshavsky no es un caso aislado.
Los *judíos dominan la producción y distribución* de
pornografía. Entre los principales pornógrafos con nombres
judíos se encuentran Hugh Hefner, Wesley Emerson, Paul
Fishbein, Herbert Feinberg (también conocido como Mickey
Fine), Lenny Friedlander, Bobby Hollander, Rubin Gottesman,
Fred Hirsch y sus hijos Steve y Marjorie, Paul "Norman"
Apstein, Steve Orenstein, Theodore Rothstein, Reuben y
David Sturman, Ron Sullivan, Sam y Mitch Weston (Spinelli).
Los judíos también acapararon la *mayoría de los principales
papeles masculinos* en películas porno de los 70's y 80's.

El pornógrafo Seymour Butts *atribuye el gran número de
judíos involucrados en la pornografía a su deseo de obtener
ganancias*. "Los judíos se ven atraídos por el dinero.
Nosotros somos personas inteligentes que hemos sido
perseguidas a través del tiempo. Los débiles de nuestro
pueblo fueron eliminados. Los judíos constantes
sobrevivieron... desde Egipto hasta Alemania."

Robert J. Stoller, M.D. en su libro Porn: Myths for the
Twentieth Century (Pornografía: Mitos durante el Siglo XX),
escrito en 1991, buscó entender la mentalidad de las
personas involucradas en el negocio de la pornografía dura,
que se centra en el valle de San Fernando de California.
Mientras entrevistaba a algunos de los actores y actrices,
le dijeron, "Si usted ingresa en el mundo de la pornografía,
es increíble. *Es una familia extendida... *De hecho, casi
se siente como ir a un country club condicionado.
*Hay tantas personas judías involucradas en esto*...".

*Efectos físicos y psicológicos*

En los últimos años han habido estudios que muestran un
importante aumento de problemas sexuales entre los varones
jóvenes, principalmente disfunción eréctil (impotencia
sexual) y disminución del deseo sexual. Si bien las cifras
varían, el estudio de 2007 de la American Journal of
Medicine mostró que esto afecta a más de 18 millones de
hombres en los Estados Unidos mayores de 20 años. Uno de
los factores que se ha atribuido es la exposición extensa a
la pornografía en Internet. Las investigaciones no pudieron
encontrar entre los afectados a* ningún varón en edad
universitaria que no viera pornografía* en Internet. Los
números pueden ser incluso mucho mayores, ya que no a
muchas personas les gusta compartir esta información,
sin embargo, se ha encontrado una *fuerte correlación entre
ver porno y el trastorno de disfunción eréctil*.[2]

Una variedad de síntomas se manifiestan entre los hombres
expuestos regularmente a material pornográfico.[3]:

*Disfunción eréctil*, es decir, problemas para conseguir
o mantener una erección. (Las drogas como el Viagra no
representan una solución a esto porque el problema no
está en el pene sino en el cerebro.)
Disminución del deseo sexual
Dificultad para excitarse sin pornografía. Las *mujeres
reales no despiertan tanto interés* como las que se ven en
Internet. El porno resulta más excitante que tener
relaciones sexuales con otro ser humano.
*Derroición*, disminución de autoestima, fatiga, bajos niveles
de energía y productividad y dificultad para experimentar
satisfacción en la vida real.
Eyaculación retardada.
Anorgasmia.
Pérdida de masa muscular.
*Desarrollo de parafilias*, fetiches y pensamientos sexuales
respecto a cosas que no se hubiera encontrado de no ser
por la pornografía en Internet.
Aislamiento social o fobia social.
Ansiedades irracionales cuando se piensa en el sexo.
*Alopecia*. La eyaculación excesiva puede tener un papel en
la *Calopecia androgénica, es decir, la pérdida de cabello.*
Durante la eyaculación se liberan altas cantidades de
testosterona la cual, mediante la enzima 5-alfa reductasa,
es reducida al andrógeno dihidrotestosterona (DHT) que es
el principal factor de la alopecia androgénica.
Como el cuero cabelludo de un ser humano es sensible a la
DHT, la masturbación excesiva puede conducir a la pérdida
de cabello. Por lo tanto, si una persona es adicta a la
masturbación, existe una buena probabilidad de que la
persona pueda experimentar pérdida de cabello. Además,
el fluido seminal que se expulsa durante la eyaculación
está compuesto por 90% agua y 10% proteína, por lo que la
eyaculación excesiva conlleva a una deficiencia de proteína
responsable de la reparación de los tejidos así como del
crecimiento del cabello.[4]

Además, la pornografía también cambia negativamente la
forma en que un varón percibe y trata a las mujeres.
Cambia lo que quiere de la mujer, cambia sus ideas o da
ideas irreales de lo que es el sexo, y también cambia
negativamente la forma en que las mujeres se perciben a sí
mismas.

*Efecto Coolidge*
https://es.metapedia.org/wiki/Efecto_Coolidge

En un adulto joven sano, el deseo sexual debería ser alto,
con un nivel hormonal óptimo y trabajando eficientemente.
Sin embargo, la exposición continua a la pornografía afecta
el deseo sexual y la capacidad de erección del varón porque
con el tiempo sus expectativas van cambiando, lo que se
explica por medio del efecto Coolidge.[5]

Debido a su alto deseo sexual normal, los jóvenes recurren
a la pornografía a falta de una pareja con quien poder
practicar sexo real y de este modo obtienen una
gratificación inmediata. Las experiencias iniciales con la
pornografía resultan novedosas y altamente placenteras ya
que con la estimulación sexual el cuerpo libera
maravillosos neurotransmisores como las endorfinas pero
principalmente la dopamina. Cuanto mayor sea la liberación
de dopamina, mejor nos sentimos y hace que queramos* repetir
el mismo comportamiento una y otra vez, lo cual hace
desarrollar una dependencia a esas sustancias*. Además
obtener esta sensación es increíblemente fácil y accesible
por lo que repetirlo no supondrá ningún esfuerzo,
a diferencia de tener que buscarla con una persona real.
Sin embargo, aquello que resultaba altamente estimulante al
El efecto Coolidge es simple, cuando se administran los
mismos estimulantes repetidamente, los individuos
tienden a cansarse o aburrirse de ellos. Cuando se cambia
la estimulación visual, el individuo se siente estimulado
nuevamente como en un principio. Así, la pornografía
entrena a nuestro cerebro para obtener una recompensa
instantánea y esperar estímulos novedosos constantemente.
Por lo tanto, para seguir siendo estimulados por la
pornografía, tenemos que cambiar continuamente y
"actualizar" el tipo de pornografía que vemos y ésta
tiende a ser más sucia, desagradable y grotesca.
Inicialmente puedes estar viendo vídeos relativamente
moderados de sexo entre un hombre y una bella mujer, y las
cosas no parecen tan graves, todo parece continuar normal.
Pero al cabo de cierto tiempo te encontrarás con que ya
necesitas ver tetas enormes y toda clase de actos
pervertidos para estimularte, y *la escalada en los gustos
nunca será saciada*, siempre se tendrá que cambiar y
"evolucionar" en ellos. *Incluso en casos más avanzados
puede llevar a adquirir gustos por parafilias tales como el
sadomasoquismo, el homosexualismo, la pedofilia o la
zoofilia*. Esto también cambia nuestros gustos por el sexo
en el mundo real al cambiar drásticamente lo que queremos
de nuestra pareja. Lo que vemos en el porno se convierte
en lo que queremos en el sexo de la vida real.
La pornografía en Internet es especialmente atractiva para
nuestro circuito de recompensa, porque la novedad está
siempre disponible a un clic de distancia.

A medida que se continúa viendo porno, los gustos en el
tipo de sexo que se desea tener cambian, pero el apetito
por sexo real disminuye también, ya que mediante procesos
repetitivos (condicionamiento operante) nuestra mente es
programada para ser estimulada por lo visual en lugar de
serlo por lo contextual y también para buscar sólo el
efecto de la dopamina en lugar de que la excitación natural
nos lleve gradualmente al orgasmo. Cuando el cerebro es así
"re-cableado", el umbral de excitación se vuelve tan alto
hasta el punto en que la excitación y la erección resultan
imposibles. Si posteriormente se tiene la oportunidad de
tener sexo real, es casi seguro que se perderá la erección
al intentar la penetración, y como efecto colateral,
nuestra autoestima se verá disminuida, y vendrán los
sentimientos de depresión e inferioridad. *Mientras más se
mire pornografía uno se vuelve menos capaz de tener sexo
real* o de ser estimulado por una mujer de verdad.

*Adicción*
Puesto que esta práctica genera una verdadera adicción
psicológica, también debe tratarse como tal. La atrofia de
los receptores dopaminérgicos es lo que genera resistencia
o tolerancia en cualquier adicción, pues reciben tanta
dopamina en tan poco tiempo que *empiezan a degenerarse.*
Cuando dejan de recibir ese sobreestímulo, descansan y se
regeneran y una vez rehabilitadas requerirán menos cantidad
de dopamina, por lo que se hace más simple la búsqueda de
recompensa. *Para restablecer los receptores dopaminérgicos
se necesita un período mínimo de 90 días de abstinencia.*

Todas las adicciones comparten los mismos procesos de
cambio en el cerebro, algunos de ellos son:

Desensibilización: Entre más porno se mira, más se necesita
para alcanzar la misma cantidad de liberación de dopamina.
Asociación de estímulos inconexos: Entre más porno se ve,
más asociaciones con la pornografía se hacen cuando se
expone a estímulos que pueden inducir estos pensamientos.
Por ejemplo, la función de navegación de incógnito en el
navegador de Google Chrome se inventó para navegar por la
web de forma anónima y sin dejar rastro visible en su
ordenador. Si estás acostumbrado a ver pornografía en una
computadora y tienes miedo de dejar rastro, esta es una
solución perfecta para eso. Si bien la idea inicial es
navegar de forma anónima, al hacerlo comenzarás a hacer
asociaciones con ver porno. Debido a la modificación de
conexiones nerviosas en el cerebro, el circuito de recompen
se estimula con las señales relacionadas con la adicción.
Hipofrontalidad: Reducción del control de los impulsos y la
capacidad debilitada para prever consecuencias.
Mientras más porno veas, más difícil será que te abstengas
de ver y menos te preocuparás por las consecuencias.
Circuitos disfuncionales de estrés: Las posibilidades de
una recaída aumentan. La dopamina actúa a través de la
principal zona de estrés del cerebro de una manera que
aumenta la actividad del cerebro implicada. Es por eso que
a menudo los *adictos recaen durante períodos de estrés*.

Una investigación reciente sugiere que las adicciones,
inclusive a las drogas, son en realidad causadas por una
carencia en nuestro entorno social en lugar de la sustancia
en sí. Esto podría explicar por qué algunas personas se
vuelven adictos, mientras que otros no.[7]

*Efectos en la testosterona*

Existe un par de estudios que muestran que aunque la
eyaculación no disminuye radicalmente *los niveles de
testosterona, sí detiene su aumento, atrofiando la
capacidad para producir niveles óptimos* de esta hormona.

De acuerdo con un estudio publicado en el "Diario de la
Universidad de Zhejiang" la eyaculación puede desencadenar
un ciclo hormonal sutil. Una eyaculación seguida por seis
días de abstinencia puede contribuir a elevar al máximo los
niveles de testosterona en el séptimo día después de la
eyaculación. Los investigadores de la Universidad de
Zhejiang descubrieron que la abstención de la eyaculación
durante seis días después del orgasmo tiene poco efecto
sobre los niveles de testosterona, pero los niveles de
t*estosterona alcanzaron aproximadamente 146% en el 7 día.*

Esto tiene sentido, pues en un "ciclo de sexo" normal,
por decir, de una semana a 10 días el varón tiene un día
sexo con su pareja, y a los 7 días experimenta una gran
elevación en la testosterona, lo que *hace que desee
nuevamente estar con ella*. Pero cuando alguien ve porno
diariamente también está eyaculando diariamente, incluso un
par de veces al día, y *no deja que este ciclo hormonal se
desenvuelva con naturalidad. Esto además puede llevar a
deficiencias de zinc que pueden aumentar el estrógeno en
los hombres.* El cuerpo no reconoce la diferencia entre la
masturbación y el sexo real, por lo tanto cuando eyaculas
tu cuerpo ya no siente la necesidad de buscar a alguna
mujer durante un tiempo, sino que "cree" que ha hecho su
trabajo y que ha plantado su semilla.
La clave es abstenerse de la eyaculación.
Es necesario mantenerse alejado de la computadora para
poder *experimentar este aumento en la testosterona que
ayudará provechosamente en numerosas situaciones.*
Así que incluso masturbarse sin pornografía también tiene
un efecto negativo en los niveles de testosterona.

El otro estudio examinó el efecto de un período de 3
semanas de abstinencia sexual en la respuesta
neuroendocrina al orgasmo inducido por masturbación.
Los parámetros hormonales y cardiovasculares fueron
examinados en diez hombres adultos sanos durante la
excitación sexual y el orgasmo inducido por masturbación.
La sangre fue extraída de forma continua y los parámetros
cardiovasculares fueron monitoreados constantemente.
Este procedimiento se llevó a cabo dos veces en cada
participante, antes y después de un período de 3 semanas
de abstinencia sexual. El plasma se analizó posteriormente
para evaluar concentraciones de adrenalina, noradrenalina,
cortisol, prolactina, hormona luteinizante y
concentraciones de testosterona. El orgasmo aumenta la
presión arterial, la frecuencia cardíaca, las catecolaminas
plasmáticas y la prolactina. Estos efectos se observaron
tanto antes como después de la abstinencia sexual.
En cambio, aunque la testosterona plasmática no fue
modificada por el orgasmo, se observaron *mayores
concentraciones de testosterona después del período de
abstinencia*. Estos datos muestran que la abstinencia aguda
no cambia la respuesta neuroendocrina al orgasmo pero* sí
produce niveles elevados de testosterona en los varones.*
Por lo tanto, la abstinencia *nos ayuda a producir más
testosterona.*

La eyaculación en exceso eleva la testosterona a niveles
temporales demasiado altos para el cuerpo, y para tratar
de regular la homeostasis, el cuerpo, por medio de la
enzima aromatasa, *convierte parte de ese exceso de
testosterona en altos niveles de estradiol, un estrógeno*.[8]

Durante la abstinencia los niveles de testosterona aumentan
gradual y naturalmente en un periodo de tiempo más largo y
la aromatasa convierte testosterona en estradiol sólo
dentro de los niveles apropiados.

Por ello, la masturbación crónica puede producir pérdida de
masa muscular, fatiga, pero también existe un proceso
feminizante. Esto quizás no al nivel agudo de un tumor de
testículo en donde la feminización puede ser extrema,
pero si de una manera crónica. Es como si el cuerpo dijera:
"¿Para qué me esfuerzo en ser un macho, si todo lo que
necesito está en el porno?". Aunado al Efecto Coolidge,
*este desequilibrio hormonal podría ser un factor más en la
homosexualización del varón.*


----------



## Murdoch1488 (25 Jun 2020)

*¿Afecta a las mujeres?*

La razón por la que la mayor parte de estos problemas no se
aplican a las mujeres de la misma forma que a los hombres
se debe a la diferencia en la percepción femenina y
masculina de la sexualidad. Los hombres y las mujeres
tienen diferentes señales sexuales. En pocas palabras, los
hombres son principalmente visuales y enfocados a lo
externo, mientras que las mujeres son principalmente
psicológicas y enfocadas en lo interno. Entre los hombres
la excitación psicológica y física se entrelaza y la
pornografía es vista como una cosa individual. Los hombres
observan un vídeo porno, se masturban, consiguen un
orgasmo y listo. Entre las mujeres la excitación
psicológica y física no está necesariamente ligada.
*Para las mujeres la pornografía es más vista como una cosa
social.* Ellas prefieren leer novelas eróticas o discutir
el tema en los foros, y el significado del sexo a menudo
trasciende a tener relaciones sexuales y conseguir un
orgasmo. Por lo tanto, las mujeres son menos propensas a
volverse adictas a la pornografía.

*Conclusión*

Como se puede observar, los verdaderos peligros de la
pornografía y la masturbación no tienen *nada que ver con
ridículos tabúes religiosos ni posturas conservadoras,
sino con la forma en que afectan tu mente y tu propia vida
a largo plazo.* *Un hombre sano generalmente desea conseguir
una compañera a quien amar, tener hijos con ella y poder
experimentar esa increíble sensación de jugar con ellos y
verlos crecer.* *Pero la pornografía lentamente va atrofiando
ese deseo natural del hombre de crear una familia y
perpetuar su linaje.* Está convirtiendo a toda una
generación en impotentes, cobardes y sádicos que tratan a
las mujeres como objetos y cuyas relaciones sociales se
reducen a un mero intercambio de bienes y favores.
La industria de la pornografía no sólo está generando
millones de dólares a los judíos, sino que *también la
aprovechan como una herramienta para pacificar y amansar a
los varones de otros pueblos, especialmente al hombre
blanco*, y afectar negativamente en su productividad,
*pero sobre todo en su natalidad.*

Tener sexo con alguien que realmente amas es indescriptible
e incomparablemente mejor que el disparate que se muestra
en la pornografía. Ni siquiera se acerca. Pero esa
increíble forma de sexo es algo por lo que tienes que
trabajar, hay que esforzarse para tener relaciones sexuales
en el mundo real. Tienes que salir de tu zona de confort,
empezar a conocer mujeres, arriesgarte y exponerte a
numerosas situaciones incómodas que te harán sentirte como
un idiota, pero sólo luchando, fracasando, aprendiendo y
creciendo podrás conocer a la mujer indicada.
La pornografía no cuesta nada y no te da nada, en realidad,
te quita toda tu voluntad.

*Consejos para dejar de ver pornografía*

Dejar de ver pornografía no es simple para alguien que se
ha vuelto dependiente de ella. Aquí es donde tienes la
oportunidad de convertirte en una persona más fuerte,
más valiente, y más resistente.

*Retira todo el material* pornográfico de tu casa
incluyendo pósters de mujeres en traje de baño.
Si tienes material sexualmente explícito guardado
en tu computadora, elimina todo.
Instala una extensión anti-pornografía.
Identifica los desencadenantes. Averigua lo que
normalmente te lleva a ver porno. ¿Alguna bella
mujer en la televisión? ¿Estás solo en tu
habitación con el ordenador? Identifica cuáles son
los desencadenantes e impulsos y lucha contra ellos.
Si es necesario, prohíbe estrictamente la entrada
de tu computadora a tu habitación.
Cada vez que sientas la necesidad de ver pornografía,
*busca algo qué hacer. Reemplaza el porno con algo
beneficioso.* Puedes ponerte a leer, correr,
hacer tantas flexiones como puedas o tomar una
ducha de agua fría. Observa que este impulso es más
probable que suceda en momentos de ansiedad.
Evita navegar por sitios de Internet que te puedan
inducir a pensar sobre sexo.
Establece una *meta de una semana de abstinencia,
luego de dos semanas, luego de un mes*. Los primeros
7 a 10 días de abstinencia son los más difíciles,
pero los días restantes serán mucho más fáciles.
Se dice que se necesitan *60 días para romper un
hábito y formar otro.*
Desarrolla amor propio y pregúntate si ver porno forma
una relación sana con uno mismo.
Ten siempre en cuenta que la pornografía es nociva para
tu vida sexual.

*Referencias*

1 Real Academia Española: Pornografía
pornografía | Diccionario de la lengua española
2Studies linking porn use or *porn/sex addiction to sexual
dysfunctions, lower brain activation* to sexual stimuli, and
lower sexual satisfaction
Studies linking porn use or porn/sex addiction to sexual dysfunctions
3How Porn Is Re-Wiring Your Brain: How Short Term Pleasure
Might Cause Long Term Damage
https://thehealthorange.com/stay-ha...-cause-hair-loss-science-backed-explanation/#
4*Does Excessive Masturbation Cause Hair Loss?* The Science
Backed Explanation
https://thehealthorange.com/stay-ha...-cause-hair-loss-science-backed-explanation/#
5Your brain on porn
6Does Porn Have a Place in a Man’s Life?
Does Porn Have a Place in a Man's Life?
7It's not the morphine, it's the size of the cage: Rat Park
experiment upturns conventional wisdom about addiction
It's not the morphine, it's the size of the cage: Rat Park experiment upturns conventional wisdom about addiction
Testosterone and Aromatization: How To Avoid Excess
Estrogen Production
https://www.testshock.com/testosterone-aromatization-avoid-excess-estrogen-production/


----------



## Murdoch1488 (25 Jun 2020)

*Los Illuminati utilizan la pornografía*

*Los Judios utilizan la pornografía para librar una guerra
contra la sociedad*

Por (((Henry Makow))) (artículo original publicado el
11 de octubre de 2013)

*"Aspiramos a corromper para así gobernar".*
Giuseppe Mazzini (1805-1872), líder *francmasón.*


La Humanidad ha sido colonizada por una secta satanica,
los judios, banqueros judíos cabalistas y francmasones que
han utilizado su monopolio fraudulento sobre el crédito del
gobierno (divisa) para comprar el mundo y mantener la
servidumbre por deudas sobre la Humanidad. Tan *eficaz es su
control sobre la cultura* que la Humanidad ahora sólo se da
cuenta de que es rehén de un* emergente estado policial* a
escala global. También estamos comprobando que la
*"liberación sexual" y la pornografía son armas políticas
diseñadas para la degradación y el control.*


Los judios saben que los *hombres auténticos, apoyados por
esposas fieles, defenderán a sus familias y garantizarán
que sus hijos tengan un futuro saludable. Es mejor
convertir a estos hombres y mujeres en adictos al sexo que
traicionen a sus familias por una aventura transitoria.*

La *pornografía* es literalmente un *arma de guerra.*
En la Polonia ocupada los bolcheviques corrompían así a la
sociedad polaca:

"Las autoridades hacían la vista gorda ante la destilación
ilícita de alcohol. En Varsovia
se abrían salas de juego a las que sólo se permitía entrar
a ciudadanos polacos. Se toleraba la prostitución.
Se fomentaba la impresión y distribución de pornografía".

Casinos. Prostitución. Porno. ¿Les suena familiar?

La pornografía es un *arma favorita de los colonizadores.*
Cuando Israel tomó el control de las cadenas de *TV
palestinas* en Cisjordania, *comenzó a emitir porno.*
Después de que E*E.UU. invadió Iraq, empezó a surgir por
todas partes la pornografía.*

Para muchas personas el sexo se ha convertido en una
adicción. El porno es como el crack. En el siglo XIX los
británicos lucharon en las Guerras del Opio porque no
querían que los chinos les arrebatasen su "medicina".
En los *últimos 50-100 años esta arma se ha estado
utilizando contra nosotros* y cada vez con más frecuencia
el porno está estableciendo las normas sociales.


*EL HOLLYWOOD JUDÍO DE LA JUDERIA INTERNACIONAL*

Igual que el "cambio social" es realmente "ingeniería
social", el entretenimiento de Hollywood es en realidad
modificación del comportamiento. La película "Risky
Business" (1983) se describe como una "comedia dramática
para adolescentes", cuando en realidad se diseñó *para
enganchar a toda una nueva generación a la pornografía.*
Tom Cruise hace el papel de Joel "Goodson", un inocente
cuya fantasía adolescente cobra realidad cuando una joven
y atractiva prostituta (Rebecca de Mornay) viene a su casa
mientras sus padres están lejos, de vacaciones.


La película contiene muchas escenas de sexo subidas de
tono y le quita importancia implícitamente a la
prostitución y al sexo por sí mismos. No es ninguna
casualidad que esta película *la hiciera David Geffin, un
judío homosexual* y la dirigiera y escribiera Paul Brickman,
un judío cuya "preferencia sexual" se desconoce.
Esta película sobre la corrupción de la inocencia se puede
comparar con la serie de American Pie (1999-2012), otra
"comedia para adolescentes" de judíos, que comienza con
cuatro chicos que desean perder su virginidad antes de su
graduación. Una vez más, la película contiene bastante
sexo y desnudos como para enganchar a cualquier joven
telespectador a la pornografía. El título de "American pie"
(tarta de manzana americana) hace alusión a una escena en
que al protagonista le sorprenden masturbándose en una
tarta de manzana, un *reflejo de lo que los judíos y los
masones piensan de los valores* estadounidenses y de lo que
le están haciendo a este país. ("Maternidad y tarta de
manzana" solían significar algo saludable antes de que
fueran contaminados por los judíos y masones).

En la secuela, titulada American Pie: menuda boda (2003),
la futura novia le practica una felación al novio debajo
de una mesa de un restaurante muy concurrido.
En la recepción de la boda, el amigo gamberro del novio
tiene relaciones sexuales con la abuela del novio en un
armario oscuro, pensando que ella es la desvergonzada
hermana de la novia. La abuela queda tan complacida que
bendice el matrimonio de su nieto con una "shiksa"
(mujer no judía). En la escena final otro amigo lleva a
cabo un cunnilingus a la madre del revoltoso amigo en un
baño de burbujas.


*Este grosero ataque psicológico a nuestros valores morales
y decencia forma parte de la estrategia (talmúdica) llena
de odio de los judios para destruir la institución de la
familia.*

En este contexto Aquel excitante curso (1982) y Pretty
Woman (1990) son significativas por sus desnudos y por
legitimar el aborto y la prostitución. Todas estas
películas desempeñaron una importante función a la hora de
eliminar restricciones morales y permitir que la
obscenidad, la pornografía y el satanismo florecieran
actualmente en los medios de comunicación de masas.


*INTRODUCCIÓN DE LA PORNOGRAFÍA*


Según una estimación de 2005, el 12% de todas las páginas
web y el 25% de todas las descargas tienen que ver con el
porno. Casi el 30% de quienes consumen estos productos son
mujeres.

Las personas reaccionan ante la pornografía como si
realmente estuvieran enganchadas al sexo. Esto no puede
hace otra cosa más que afectar a su conducta. Cada vez con
más fuerza, la pornografía está dictando normas sociales.

Hace poco la sierva de musica judia Miley Cyrus fue
fotografiada sin ropa interior en público. ¿Casualidad?
Una vagina llamativa podría llegar a ser tan aceptable como
un escote. Con tantas jóvenes mostrando sus partes privadas
en el porno, es inevitable. En este contexto, los
"Monólogos de la vagina", que pretendieron "rehabilitar
culturalmente" los genitales femeninos se pueden considerar
como algo pionero. (A este respecto, véase el artículo
"Porn Play Degrades Women" de (((Henry Makow))).

Existe una moda de "Breastaurants", unos restaurantes en
los que las camareras ofrecen unas generosas porciones de
pechos (los suyos) junto con costillas de cerdo y puré de
patatas. Salgamos a la calle. Las chicas están respondiendo
a las invitaciones de los medios de comunicación
*Las jóvenes están respondiendo a las invitaciones de los
medios de comunicación (sexualización de las niñas)*
llevando puestos leggings ajustados, que resaltan el
trasero y el "cameltoe". Y también, celebridades como
Beyoncé están marcando la pauta de la exhibición pública
de su desnudez.


*Las mujeres jóvenes solían ser respetadas por convertirse
en esposas y madres.* *Ahora buscan aprobación como estrellas
del porno y prostitutas no pagadas.* En última instancia,
el plan de los judios es que las mujeres se conviertan en
un servicio público, como el agua corriente. La primera
satisface la sed, la otra, la lujuria.

El otro efecto de la pornografía es la atrofia en el
desarrollo. El sexo es importante en las etapas vitales del
noviazgo y la procreación. Sin embargo, las personas que
tienen matrimonios saludables persiguen nuevos intereses
después de que tienen hijos y se hacen mayores.


Actualmente este proceso de subversión está casi concluido.
Todo el mundo, especialmente *muchos judíos, colaboran 
para la consecución de* un suicidio colectivo, es
decir, *el "Nuevo Orden Mundial"*. De ello depende su éxito
profesional. Los banqueros cabalistas que contraen
matrimonio con satanistas no judíos se aseguran de que otros
judíos asuman la culpa.


*CONCLUSIÓN*

La* humanidad ha sido colonizada* por esta secta satánica y
está poseída satánicamente. Esta posesión en parte adopta
la forma de adicción al sexo y *promiscuidad.* El sexo
anónimo, separado del amor, el noviazgo y el matrimonio,
supone un proceso sumamente degradante para los seres
humanos, especialmente para las mujeres. Lo *siguiente será
la pedofilia, el inceso e incluso el bestialismo.
La "liberación" realmente es esclavitud. *Así es como
funciona el satanismo. Todo es lo contrario de lo que se
afirma. El mal se presenta como bien y viceversa.
Jones cita a San Agustín: "Un hombre tiene tantos maestros
como vicios".
Es mucho *más fácil crear un estado policial si las personas
se esclavizan a sí mismas.*


----------



## fayser (25 Jun 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Tambien hay niños que beben alcohol. Cerramos estrella galicia?



No, pero si viéramos a gente intentando darle cerveza a los niños, por ejemplo poniéndola gratis y a su alcance por todas partes, yo me pararía a pensar qué intereses tienen.

Porque no he conocido en mi puta vida a nadie que pague por pornografía, tienes de todo gratis en internet, ¿de qué coño vive toda esa gente?


----------



## Murdoch1488 (25 Jun 2020)

*Judíos, los Amos del Porno: la Promoción Sistemática de la Desviación Sexual*


*Judíos, los Amos del Porno: la Promoción Sistemática 
de la Desviación Sexual*







Dr. Lasha Darkmoon.- resulta cuanto menos chocante
descubrir que dos de los *padres de la Revolución Sexual
eran unos pervertidos sexuales con una misión evangélica
en la vida: infectar a la sociedad* con sus ideas
extravagantes y convertir el mundo en enorme
“Masturbatorium”.

Me refiero al principal investigador sexual del SXX,
Alfred Kinsey (1894-1956) y su famoso contemporáneo,
el culto psicoanalista Wilhelm Reich (1897-1957).

Inmersos en las peligrosas fantochadas del fraudulento
(además de judío) Freud – ver aquí y aquí – tanto Kinsey
como Reich abrazaron con entusiasmo el laissez-faire
(“todo vale”) de la filosofía Freudiana: _“Abogo por una
vida sexual incomparablemente más libre”_. Al igual que
su mentor vienés, les habría encantado añadir: _*“Si sólo los
estadounidenses supieran — les estamos trayendo la plaga!”*_

De acuerdo a Freud y sus seguidores, el *antisemitismo era
una patología universa*l con raíces en la represión sexual.
Su *cura consistía en la “liberación sexual”*. La teoría,
en su forma más cruda y simple, equivale a: *en vez de
meterse con los Judíos, ¿por qué no relajarse y tener sexo?*

El supuesto subyacente aquí es que el sexo es el gran
libertador y que todas las frustraciones políticas y
económicas pueden ser aliviadas con la actividad sexual —
en particular, con sexo obsesivo y adictivo.
*Las personas que se pasan todas las horas de vigilia
buscando estimulación sexual son, evidentemente, incapaces
de organizar pogromos, montar revoluciones sangrientas,
o convertirse en una amenaza para los ricos y poderosos .*

Esto, en pocas palabras, era la filosofía de Wilhelm Reich,
sumo sacerdote de la “industria de la masturbación”,
por usar una frase de la obra magistral de E. Michael Jones
Libido dominandi, donde se estudia a Kinsey y
Reich con gran detalle.

El sexo, según los filósofos de la Revolución Sexual
inspirados por Reich, ha de ser la *panacea para todos
los problemas de la sociedad: el nuevo opio del pueblo.*
Si la gente no puede tener pan, dejad que coman pasteles.
Si no pueden tener trabajo, seguridad, autorrealización,
tener un propósito válido en la vida, dejadles tener sexo
como sustituto. Si no hay otra cosa disponible, el sexo
recreativo proporcionará una distracción útil y le dará a
la gente algo que hacer.


El caso contra Reich







Siendo él mismo un masturbador compulsivo , Reich creía
que la masturbación era una herramienta útil para la
producción de individuos “bien equilibrados”,
sin obsesiones religiosas o actitudes antisemitas.
Su principal conclusión (aquí y aquí) fue que la
masturbación y la vida religiosa eran incompatibles,
que es lo que le llevó a defender la masturbación como
método más eficaz para erradicar el instinto religioso –
que él consideraba como el mal más perverso. “Lo que Reich
descubrió fue una verdad fundamental de las políticas
sexuales, uno descubierto por la Iglesia Católica largo
tiempo atrás”, comenta el Dr. E. Michael Jones. “O bien la
masturbación destruye tu vida de oración , o la oración
destruye tu capacidad para disfrutar de la masturbación.
Las dos formas de actividad son psíquicamente mutuamente
excluyentes.” (Ver aquí, p. 259 ) Al igual que muchos otros
psicoanalistas, Reich es conocido por haber masturbado a
sus pacientes de sexo femenino en sesiones terapéuticas.
“El placer de vivir y el placer del orgasmo son idénticos”,
pontificó , igualando con ello la felicidad infinita con
la prestación de un número infinito de orgasmos.

Reich fue , según él mismo cuenta, no sólo un masturbador
compulsivo desde la infancia, sino un pervertido confeso
con amplios intereses sexuales. Habiendo iniciado la
actividad sexual a la temprana edad de cuatro años con
una sirvienta, con cuyo vello púbico se le permitió jugar,
pasó a seducir a la cocinera de la familia a las once y
media. Cuando aún era un niño pequeño, había comenzado a
tener un interés malsano por los animales de granja y
podía ser visto merodeando alrededor de los establos donde
“estimulaba a las yeguas insertando asas de fustas en sus
vaginas.” A los 15 años comenzó a visitar los burdeles,
donde sus apetitos insaciables le hicieron famoso en la
ciudad .En su autobiografía describe su libido incontrolable

¿Fue el ambiente, la ropa, las luces rojas, la desnudez
provocativa, el olor de las putas – No lo sé! Yo era pura
lujuria sensual. Dejé de ser. ¡Era todo Pene! Mordí, arañé,
empujé, y la chica pasó un buen rato conmigo! Yo pensé que
tendría que meterme dentro de ella ...

Albergando una pasión incestuosa por su madre, la espiaría
teniendo relaciones sexuales con el tutor de la familia.
“Necesito una mujer”, escribió en su diario, “¿quién es
madre ramera a la vez?” Una vez tuvo la tentación de entrar
en la habitación de su madre, mientras practicaba sexo con
su tutor, y exigir formar parte de un trío:

Les oí besándose, susurrando, y el horrible crujido de
la cama en la que mi madre yacía . A diez metros de
distancia se encontraba su propio hijo, testigo de su
desgracia... Todo lo que recuerdo de aquella noche
catastrófica es que quería precipitarse en la habitación,
pero me contuvo el pensamiento: ¡podrían matarte!...
Me arrastré de vuelta a la cama, sin esperanza de consuelo,
¡mi espíritu juvenil roto! Por primera vez , un profundo
sentimiento de desgracia y abandono me invadió...
[Incluso pensé] interrumpirles y exigir que ella tuviera
relaciones sexuales conmigo también (¡qué vergüenza!),
amenazando que, de lo contrario, se lo diría a Padre.

Como se puede deducir, acabó informando a su padre sobre
las infidelidades de su madre, omitiendo convenientemente
mencionar sus propios deseos incestuosos.* Su deslealtad a
ella al convertirse en informante, combinado con el brutal
maltrato que recibió de su marido Leon, la llevaron
finalmente al suicidio.* Tragó una pinta de Lysol,
un líquido de limpieza doméstica común, y murió en agonía.
Otro dato completa los extraños detalles de fondo de esta
saga familiar : ” Se tragó un veneno tras otro,
mientras que Leon continuó golpeándola cuando murió”
(énfasis añadido).

Wilhelm Reich, su hijo, el futuro famoso psicoanalista,
contaba entonces con sólo 13 años.

Este es el *hombre que llegó a ser*, al igual que su
igualmente perverso contemporáneo Alfred Kinsey, uno de
los *padrinos de la Revolución Sexual de la década de los 60.*

De individuos como Kinsey y Reich, los fácilmente
manipulables estadounidenses habrían de recibir
instrucciones sobre cómo comportarse sexualmente.

Como parte de la escuela neo- Freudiana de psicoanalistas,
Reich recibió el apoyo entusiasta de un buen número de
psiquiatras y escritores,* muchos de ellos militantes de
la sub-cultura psicoanalítica judía*, que tan importante
fue para erigir una poderosa crítica de la Cultura
Occidental, alcanzando su mayor influencia en el periodo
de posguerra: Herbert Marcuse, Erich Fromm, Adorno,
Horkheimer, Alexander Lowen, Stanley Keleman, Moshe
Feldenkreis, Ida Rolf, Paul Goodman, Norman Mailer, Allen
Ginsberg, Saul Bellow, Fritz Perls y Arthur Janov.

Wilhelm Reich Lecture
Wilhelm Reich - Wikipedia

El* judío Richard Pacheco*, estrella del porno, quien en un
primer momento quiso convertirse en rabino (habiendo incluso
solicitado la admisión a un seminario), era un ferviente
admirador de Reich, cuyos libros leía de cabo a rabo.
Reich aparentemente influyó en su decisión final de
convertirse en *una estrella del porno en vez de en un
rabino.* Al igual que su mentor, Pacheco también fue un
masturbador compulsivo. Cuando se le preguntó si todavía
veía películas pornográficas, ya que se había retirado de
la actuación y se había convertido en un anciano,
respondió con franqueza, “De vez en cuando pongo una
para masturbarme si mi esposa no está.”

Sex Plague – The Occidental Observer

En 1954, en el apogeo de la era McCarthy, Reich fue
encarcelado bajo la acusación de fraude médico por intentar
promocionar y *vender “cajas de orgón“.* Ligeramente más
pequeñas que las cabinas telefónicas, se trataba de
pequeños compartimentos donde los pacientes debían sentarse
durante periodos cortos de tiempo para absorber “rayos
cósmicos”. Aparentemente, les revigorizaría sexualmente,
curaría la impotencia y el cáncer, además de actuar como
*antídoto contra el envenenamiento radiactivo de los OVNIs
que, según Reich, habían invadido secretamente la Tierra.*

Wilhelm Reich: the man who invented free love

Entrevistando a Einstein, Reich le contó en secreto que
la mayor parte de la gente le tomaba (a Reich) por loco.
Einstein respondió secamente: “Puedo creerlo”


*El caso contra Kinsey*







No resulta sorprendente saber que Kinsey, al igual que
Reich, fue igualmente un ávido consumidor de pornografía,
hasta el punto de fotografiar su propio pene en numerosas
ocasiones y llevar a su mujer a actuar en películas porno
caseras. Se jactaba orgulloso de que la colección
pornográfica de su Instituto era la segunda más grande
del mundo, después de la del Vaticano.

Se ha de destacar que Alfred Kinsey, aunque nacido y
criado como cristiano, no sólo fue un *ateo que odió toda
su vida al Cristianismo* en general y a la Iglesia Católica
en particular, *sino que fue también un Sionista y Goyim
Shabbat *que debió su enorme éxito a la Judería organizada.
Su investigación fraudulenta, diseñada para hacer parecer
la desviación como norma, fue generosamente *financiada
por la Fundación Rockefeller* y otras organizaciones
dominadas por Judíos (págs. 340-341). “Para cuando se
retiró en 1954”, E. Michael Jones nos dice,
“la Fundación Rockefeller había inyectado cientos de
miles de dólares a las arcas del Instituto Kinsey.”

La única razón por la que decidieron detener la
financiación fue que, para entonces, el Instituto ,
deseoso por conservar su buena reputación, no podía seguir
corriendo el riesgo de que se le asociara con Kinsey.
Sus turbias actividades delictivas con un depredador
pedófilo homosexual, un pervertido que había abusado y
torturado a 800 niños, convirtieron de repente a Kinsey
en persona non grata (ver E. Michael Jones,
Libido dominandi, pp 327-337).

Un pervertido sexual de lo más excéntrico, que se grabó
una vez insertándose un cepillo de dientes en la uretra,
añadiendo posteriormente esta joya a su colección porno.
Siendo él mismo un homosexual con un ávido interés por los
niños pequeños, comentó cómo medía la longitud del pene,
flácido y erecto, de todos los hombres que entrevistaba
mientras llevaba a cabo su “investigación”. ¿Por qué?
puede uno imaginárselo.

Un *año antes de morir, Kinsey se cortó el prepucio con
una navaja* – un burdo intento de auto-circuncisión.
Nadie ha sido capaz de averiguar por qué lo hizo.
La muerte de Kinsey, sin embargo, se ha atribuido a sus
inclinaciones sexuales.

Dra. Judith Reisman escribe:

Uno de los primeros partidarios y defensores de la
masturbación, *Kinsey sufrió una muerte prematura debido,
al menos en parte, a la “orquitis”, una infección letal en
los testículos tras años de auto-abuso orgiástico.*

The New York Times, propiedad de la familia judía ashkenazi
Sulzberger y conocido por ser el mayor medio de propaganda
izquierda liberal, hizo todo lo posible (como la Fundación
Rockefeller) por promocionar a Kinsey y dar a conocer su
nombre. De hecho, no resulta sorprendente saber que
Arthur Hays Sulzberger, editor del New York Times,
formó parte del Consejo de Administración de la Fundación
Rockefeller durante todo el tiempo que estuvo aprobando
fondos para los dudosos experimentos de Kinsey

El mayor crítico y némesis de Kinsey, la Dra. Judith Reisman
dice lo siguiente acerca de la conexión Kinsey –Rockefeller:

La Fundación Rockefeller fue la principal fuente de
financiación de Kinsey, a pesar de haber recibido amplias y
repetidas advertencias de notables estadistas investigadores
sociales de que la pseudo-ciencia de Kinsey era un engaño.

Kinsey sólo es superado por Darwin en el panteón laico,
y mucha gente reconoce que exponer las mentiras de Kinsey
supone un asalto importante a la revolución sexual y una
amenaza a la libertad sexual que disfrutan.

Kinsey afirmó haber demostrado , en base a los
individuos desviados que utilizó en su investigación,
que el 95% de los hombres estadounidenses eran desviados
sexuales y, por lo tanto, delincuentes sexuales.

*Kinsey creía que toda forma de sexo era legítima* –
pedofilia, zoofilia , incesto, adulterio , prostitución,
sexo en grupo, travestismo, sadomasoquismo – y *luchó por
derogar todas las leyes que prohibieran cualquiera de estas
perversiones*. (Ver aquí)

Illuminati News: Fighting the Kinsey Fraud

Kinsey desvió del camino para entrevistar a la escoria de
la sociedad, frecuentando tugurios, bares gay, burdeles y
cárceles. A partir de estas entrevistas generalizó sobre
los hábitos sexuales de la sociedad en general.
Su metodología, se podría decir , era escandalosa.
En Gary, Indiana, por ejemplo, reunió 71 historias,
todos ellos basados en entrevistas con prostitutas negras.
Tomando nota de lo que estass mujeres le dijeron, Kinsey
concluyó felizmente que la ama de casa blanca americana
era una gata en celo — ¡sexualmente aventurera hasta el
extremo! El psicólogo estadounidense Abraham Maslow fue
muy suave cuando dijo: “Toda la base de las estadísticas
de Kinsey ha demostrado ser inestable.”

El Dr. E. Michael Jones está tan convencido como Reisman,
de que *Kinsey *fue mucho más que un fraude descarado.
Era, de hecho,* un criminal: un chantajista *(pág. 330),
un pornógrafo pervertido, y un pedófilo que masturbaba a
niños pequeños como parte de su supuesta “investigación”.

Un niño de cuatro años de edad, fue ” específicamente
tratado” por veinticuatro horas. Este crío alcanzó los
veintiséis orgasmos en este período de tiempo.
Otro bebé de once meses de edad tuvo catorce “orgasmos”,
de acuerdo con la definición de Kinsey, en un período de
treinta y ocho minutos, o un orgasmo cada 2,7 minutos.
(E. Michael Jones, Degenerate Moderns, pág. 106)








unca se insistirá lo suficiente en que toda esta actividad
criminal fue apoyada por las generosas donaciones de
la Fundación Rockefeller al Instituto Kinsey,
http://www.kinseyinstitute.org/
todavía floreciente en la Universidad de Indiana.
Elocuencia encerada con indignación, la devastadora
conclusión de Jones es que los estadounidenses, a todos
los efectos, han sido llevados al precipicio como cerdos
de Gadarene por Kinsey y sus partidarios corruptos:

La familia Rockefeller dudó en apoyar actividades
ilegales para alcanzar sus fines. Estaban *dispuestos a
utilizar la guerra psicológica en contra de sus
compatriotas.* … El sexo formaba parte del arsenal de
la guerra psicológica, y los intereses de los Rockefeller
en su apoyo al profesor Kinsey de la Universidad de
Indiana dejó entrever que estaban planeando usar esta arma
para hacer frente a nuevos enemigos.

El Instituto Kinsey estaba ahora en el negocio de la
pornografía y la Fundación Rockefeller pagaba las facturas.
Los Rockefeller estaban [ahora] financiando la filmación de
abusos a niños.

Los Rockefeller estaban *interesados en la ingeniería
social por medio de la manipulación de la sexualidad,*
y el Informe Kinsey fue el vehículo que lo haría posible
en un futuro próximo, con la colaboración de una indolente
cultura difundida por los medios de comunicación. (pág. 341)

Que Kinsey sigua siendo hoy un héroe nacional, la máxima
autoridad en todo lo referente a la sexualidad, se lo
tenemos que agradecer a la Fundación Rockefeller.
Una proeza notable en relaciones públicas.

*Cuesta creer que la extraña vida privada de los
investigadores del sexo haya engañado a millones de
incautos.* Comprando sus libros – y adoptando con entusiasmo
sus locas, viciadas y peligrosas ideas.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (25 Jun 2020)

*La Perversión Sexual es buena para ti: El caso de 
The Independent*

Aquí tenemos a otro representante de la “intelectualidad”
de la élite, el premiado autor británico* Howard Jacobson 
(casualmente judío)*. También se sentiría orgulloso de
llevar una *camiseta con el mensaje: ¡La perversión sexual 
es buena para ti!*







*El premiado autor, Howard Jacobson, dice lo siguiente a 
favor de la perversión sexual: *

Es sólo cuando exploramos los límites exteriores de
nuestros deseos sexuales cuando nos convertimos casi
plenamente en seres humanos. Todos estamos enfermos en a
nuestra manera…. Cuando no estaba mirando pornografía o
escribiendo El Proceso, Kafka visitaba burdeles.
Me alegro por él y por su literatura. Por la prostitución
siento lo mismo que por la pornografía – que un hombre
debe acogerse a lo que está en oferta …

Crecemos un poco más libres cuando leemos Mil días de
Sodoma (De Sade), aun sabiendo que no podemos vivir de
acuerdo a su anarquía …. Debemos encontrar el espacio
para pensar, y dentro de lo posible, para actuar,
con rebeldía, rechazando todas las tentativas de
confinarnos al infierno de la normativa…

Somos criaturas extrañas*,* parte ángeles de reflexión,
parte *bestias con sus garras clavadas en la Tierra.*
Sería demasiado cruel pensar que una especie tan peculiar
como la nuestra habría de pensar jamás que existe una forma
correcta y otra incorrecta en nuestro comportamiento sexual,
como si hubiera un patrón divino al que tuvieramos que
atenernos. Yo no digo que entregándonos a lo demoníaco,
o simplemente desviado, haga necesariamente felices pero el
buen camino, el estrecho, tan sólo nos ha hecho miserables.
– Howard Jacobson, Elogio de la Perversión.(Énfasis añadido)
www.independent.co.uk/life-style/love-sex/taboo-tolerance/in-praise-of-perversion-932629.html


*Según este paladín de la perversión sexual, ser sexualmente
normal es un “infierno”. Dale sabor a tu vida con
prostitutas y pornografía.* Un hombre, después de todo,
“debe acogerse a lo que se ofrezca.”

Howard Jacobson es un *escritor judío con novelas en las
que la perversión sexual siempre juega un papel
predominante.* Por ejemplo, en su novela Peeping Tom nos
da voyeurismo; En El Acto de Amor dosis importantes de
fetichismo. Todos los héroes de Jacobson, como Portnoy,
de Philip Roth, son masturbadores devotos. Con ella podría
decirse que sustituyen la religión.

El artículo de Jacobson en defensa de la perversión se
publicó en un periódico en el que ha sido columnista
habitual durante muchos años. El mismo periódico británico,
The Independent, también ha publicado durante mucho tiempo
artículos de otro escritor judío conocido como Johann Hari,
con una misma inclinación por la perversión sexual.
En 2002 Hari escribió un *artículo infame* para The Guardian,
Forbidden Love (amor prohibido), en el que hablaba* a favor
del incesto.*

Hari, un *plagiador confeso, recibió el Premio Orwell de
manera fraudulenta* en 2008 con el pleno respaldo del editor
de su periódico, que avaló su veracidad. Se vio obligado
a devolver el premio en 2011, cuando todos los plagios y
demás duplicidades se hicieron evidentes. Por ejemplo,
se había i*nventado muchas historias* para The Independent,
incluyendo atrocidades en África, haciendo pasar ficción
por realidad. Más tarde, para empeorar las cosas, este
activista de los derechos de los homosexuales y homosexual
“picado” *acabaría siendo rechazado como escritor porno de
incesto gay.*

Ahora *considere esta extraña coincidencia: dos escritores
judíos, ambos grandes defensores de la perversión sexual,
reciben importantes premios literarios en un corto espacio
de tiempo (en 2008 y 2010), dando un aire de legitimidad y
glamour a la perversión sexual.*







Johann Hari, ganador del premio Orwell,
apologista del incesto y escritor de porno gay


Si no te atrae la idea de tener sexo gay con tu hermano,
no te molestes en leer Cómo mi hermano pequeño aprendió a
ser una puta (How my little brother learned to be a whore),
escrito bajo el seudónimo secreto de “David Rose”.

Ahora* trata de “conectar los puntos”* aquí: durante los
muchos años que estos dos escritores judíos, Howard
Jacobson y Johann Hari, ambos entusiastas de la desviación
sexual, habían sido *columnistas regulares para The
Independent*, el *editor de este* periódico también fue un
*Judío: Simon Kelner.*
Simon Kelner - Wikipedia

Y ahora, la “sorpresa”: *¡The Independent* también es
*propiedad judía!*

Aquí, por tanto, está el patrón: columnistas judíos
impulsando la perversión sexual, editor judío que publica
sus artículos , y magnate judío que hace posible todo lo
anterior como propietario del periódico.

*¿Quién es el dueño* de The Independent?

Se trata de *Alexander Lebedev Yevgenievich,* que figuró en
la revista Forbes en mayo de 2008 como la persona 358 más
rica del mundo. Fortuna estimada: 3.1 mil millones de
dólares. Lebedew, un oligarca “ruso”, huyó de Rusia con
miles de millones de rublos cuando Vladimir Putin llegó al
poder y decidió recuperar parte de la riqueza que un pequeño
número de mega-ricos Judios había sustraído del Tesoro Ruso.

El 25 de marzo de 2010, Lebedev compró The Independent
por el precio simbólico de £1, pagando la irrisoria suma
de 9.25 millones de libras unos meses más tarde.







*Mikhail Khodorkovsky*, ladrón judío sin escrúpulos
(para variar), *recientemente liberado y alabado* hasta
la náusea por los Mass Mierda.

Esto me recuerda a ese otro oligarca “ruso” (judío),
el* ladrón convicto Mikhail Khodorkovsky, quien en 1995
amañó una subasta en la que se las arregló para robar
la mayor compañía petrolera de Rusia,* Yukos, de un valor
de $40 mil millones, por la ridícula suma de 300 millones
de dólares – una fracción ínfima de su valor. (Ver aquí)

http://gtlaw.com/portalresource/loo...e-1602-5422/pdfcopy.name=/khodorkovsky04a.pdf

*¿Cómo lo hacen?


El caso de Frank Kameny*

El fundador del movimiento de los Derechos de los Gays en
Estados Unidos, el pornógrafo judío y promotor de la
perversión Frank Kameny, fue la *principal fuerza que
presionó a la Asociación Psiquiátrica Americana (en 1973) a
reclasificar las actividades homosexuales como
“sexo normal”. Hasta entonces* considerado como una
*enfermedad mental socialmente destructiva* y curable,
gracias a la Judería Organizada se dio luz verde a la
homosexualidad, ahora considerada como un “estilo de vida
alternativo” normal y saludable.

Aquí tenemos a Kameny hablando de la perversión sexual:

Si algo que alguien define arbitrariamente como
“perversión sexual” proporciona felicidad a los adultos
que consienten y participan, entonces su disfrute está
consagrado en el americanismo básico. Así que dejadnos
tener un mayor y mejor disfrute de más y mejores
perversiones sexuales, cualquiera que sea la definición,
por más y más adultos. Todos seremos mejores de esta forma.
Y eso será el Americanismo en acción.

*Después de impulsar la perversión sexual en general,
Kameny da su bendición a la Zoofilia.* Él mismo no está
particularmente interesado en tener relaciones sexuales con
perros, dice, pero no ve ninguna razón por la que otras
personas no debieran tener relaciones sexuales con la
mascota familiar, si eso les excita:

_La zoofilia no es lo mío . Pero parece ser una
debilidad o idiosincrasia inofensiva para algunas personas.
Siempre y cuando al animal no le importe
(rara vez lo hace), no me parece mal, y yo no veo por qué
habría de importarle a nadie._

¿Cómo puede estar tan seguro Kameny de que al animal
“no le importa”? ¿les ha preguntado? No, casualmente asume
que estarán encantados.* Él que ha estudiado el Talmud
babilónico, debió sorprenderse al ver que la zoofilia
estaba prohibída en todo momento para la mujer, a pesar
de que estaba permitido para los hombres bajo ciertas
circunstancias* – un claro caso de doble rasero.
“Si una mujer permite ser el objeto del mismo,
sea o no de forma natural, es culpable. Pero si un hombre
practica la zoofilia, es responsable sólo si la conexión
ha sido natural, y no de otra manera.”
(Ir abajo hasta la imagen del Talmud, pág. 55, aquí).
NPN Email Alert: Talmud: Wellspring of Jewish Pornography Industry

Todos hemos oído hablar del descaro judío, aun así resulta
sorprendente enterarse de que este famoso icono de los
derechos de los homosexuales tenga el descaro de condenar
a Dios por su homofobia mojigata. Moviendo su dedo al
Dios de la Biblia , Kameny lo describe como “un pecador
fanático y homófobo que necesita arrepentirse.”

En fin. Ése es el problema con Dios. Si hubiera sido menos
intolerante, habría permitido a Adán y Steve practicar
sexo y tener bebés.

Resulta incluso más sorprendente enterarse de que el
presidente *(((Obama))) otorgó recientemente el honor 
supremo a este dechado judío*, promotor de la zoofilia y
todaperversión sexual, desplegando a sus pies la alfombra
roja en la Casa Blanca, incluso estrechándole la mano,
para felicitarle por la notables beneficios que había
conferido a la humanidad.








En una recepción celebrada dentro de la oficina oval para
Lesbianas, Gais, Bisexuales y Transexuales (LGBT),
en junio de 2009, el presidente Obama felicitó a Frank
Kameny, pionero de los derechos de los homosexuales y
promotor de la perversión sexual, por sus destacadas
contribuciones a la sociedad. “Estamos muy orgullosos de ti,
Frank“, dijo, “y estamos muy agradecidos por tu liderazgo.”
2010 » January » 11 » Americans for Truth
homosexual-icon-frank-kameny-calls-the-god-of-the-
bible-a-sinful-homophobic-bigot-who-needs-to-repent/


Los *Judios dominan la Industria del porno estadounidense:*
el caso de Reuben Sturman







Abordemos este tema desde otro ángulo haciendo una simple
pregunta: *¿Qué grupo domina la promoción sistemática y
la difusión de la pornografía en la sociedad?* Por lo tanto,
¿Qué grupo puede ser considerado responsable de la
contaminación de mentes al por mayor que se lleva a cabo
a diario en las películas de Hollywood, programas de
televisión, revistas, periódicos y publicidad?

Ahora examinemos esta cuestión con la mayor objetividad
posible, basándose únicamente en los hechos y a partir de
fuentes de la mayor reputación. Ninguna fuente podría ser
más respetable que el historiador académico *Dr. Nathan
Abrams,* autoridad mundial de la pornografía judía.
*Su artículo clásico sobre la dominación judía en la
industria del porno, Triple-exthnics,* *fue publicado* en
la edición de invierno de 2004, de la *prestigiosa
Jewish Quarterly.*

Desde *1890 en adelante*, los principales *vendedores del
erotismo incendiario en América fueron Judios inmigrantes
de origen alemán y de Europa del Este.* En la posguerra,
el pornógrafo más notorio de EEUU era un Judío:
Reuben Sturman, conocido como el “Walt Disney del porno”.

A finales de la década de 1960, Sturman escaló hasta la
primera posición como distribuidor de revistas para adultos,
y para mediados de los años 70 era propietario de más
de 200 librerías para adultos, incluyendo versiones
actualizadas de la cabina Peepshow tradicional.

Ésta incluía un agujero en la pared de separación,
a través del cual un pervertido introduciría su pene en
erección, permitiendo a un individuo anónimo al otro lado
practicar una felación discretamente y sin ser visto.
El agujero en la pared, por alguna razón, se le llama
“agujero de la gloria” *(Glory Hole). Y su inventor fue
prácticamente seguro un Judío degenerado asociado con
Sturman* y su fábrica de inmundicia.

*Condenado por evasión fiscal* y otros delitos, Sturman
acabó muriendo en la cárcel en 1997, rodeado de sus
propias revistas pornográficas. Su hijo David continuó
la tradición familiar en la construcción de “Glory Holes”
por todo EEUU para el deleite de millones.

Si me concentro aquí en los aspectos sórdidos de la mirilla
no es por lascivia, lo que quiero es llamar la atención
sobre el hecho de que Hollywood (dominado por Judíos),
durante los próximos años creyó perfectamente legítimo
presentar el agujero de la gloria en el hogar
estadounidense medio, lo que incluye a los niños,
como parte normal y saludable del entretenimiento familiar.

*Las mismas personas que se esfuerzan tanto por sacar las
lágrimas del público con películas del Holocausto, como
La lista de Schindler, hacen también lo propio, al parecer,
por contaminar sus mentes con películas como Sexdrive,
Los asesinatos de mamá, Jackass 2:* Todavía más, y otras
excursiones en el mundo sórdido de la lujuria cloacal.

El entretenimiento familiar se ha reducido ahora a
escenarios desagradables y obscenos como: mirones
merodeando por los urinarios en busca de sexo, otros
gimiendo en cabinas con los pantalones alrededor de los
tobillos, lesbianas empujando sus pechos a través de
agujeros hechos en las paredes de lavabos femeninos,
voyeurs femeninos invadiendo los baños masculinos y
observando a través de una mirilla -y otras abominaciones
demasiado zafias como para mencionarlas (ver la lista aquí).

Vale la pena señalar que toda esta obscenidad continuó sin
control, sin que el Gobierno estadounidense moviera un solo
dedo para intervenir. No se hizo ningún intento por
controlar a estos comerciantes o contenerlos en su
defecación sobre los preciados valores de la América
cristiana. Es casi como si las clases dominantes hubieran
querido ver a sus “masas apiñadas” convertirse en
pervertidos salivando.

La razón de esta actitud del “todo vale” para la
desmoralización sistemática de la América cristiana no es
difícil de identificar. Se encontraba claramente en el
hecho de que* la antigua élite de los Estados Unidos,
los WASPs (White Anglo-Saxon Protestant), ya había
capitulado frente a la creciente élite judía*. Fueron
envilecidos y corrompidos por la inmunda atmósfera mental
en que vivían, una psicosfera creada por los medios de
comunicación filo-semíticos y Hollywood. Difícilmente se
puede esperar que estas víctimas de la decadencia moral
puedan limpiar los repugnantes establos de EEUU, dado que
*ellos mismos se han acostumbrado a revolcarse en la misma
inmundicia y despojos.* Cuando los Buenos Pastores suben
el arroyo sin remos, ¿qué esperanza hay para el buen rebaño?








*El vínculo entre la pornografía y el crimen sexual*

Según el rabino Samuel Dresner, un Judío ortodoxo nacido
en 1923 en Chicago, los Judíos desarraigados que dirigían
Hollywood y que estaban detrás de la lucrativa industria
del porno eran todos “expoliadores de la moralidad y
corruptores de la cultura.” De hecho, *la historia judía
para el Rabino Dresner era “una larga batalla contra la
desviación sexual”.* (Ver aquí y aquí)
The Jewish Quarterly







En una entrevista con el psicólogo de la prisión, James C.
Dobson, Bundy confesó el asesinato de más de un centenar
de mujeres jóvenes. Atormentado por su eterna adicción a la
pornografía, reveló cómo había alimentado su comportamiento
compulsivo. “He vivido en la cárcel por un largo tiempo”,
dijo, “y he conocido a muchos hombres que fueron motivados
para cometer actos de violencia. *Sin excepción,
cada uno de ellos consumía abundante pornografía –
profundamente “quemados” por su adicción.”* (Ver aquí).
Pornography: Ted Bundy's fatal addiction

El asesino en serie homosexual Gary Bishop fue igualmente
franco cuando reveló que el porno lo había convertido en
un asesino sexual. “La pornografía fue un factor
determinante en mi hundimiento“, admitió.

Tal vez la historia de el-porno-me-convirtió-en-un-
asesino-sexual más escalofriante y convincente es la de
Thomas Schiro de Evansville, Indiana, cuya obsesión por
la pornografía desde la edad de seis años en adelante –
acompañado por una masturbación compulsiva ,10-12 veces
al día, lo llevarón cometer una ola de crímenes sexuales
en la década de 1970 y principios de los 80.
“Lo único que se mantuvo constante en la diapositiva de
Schiro hacia la violación más extrema fue su constante uso
de la pornografía”, informa el Dr. E. Michael Jones.
“Fue el combustible que alimentó su obsesión.”
(Libido dominandi, pág. 569).







_“La exposición al erotismo no tiene impacto en el
carácter moral. El aumento en la disponibilidad de
materiales sexuales explícitos ha sido acompañado por una
disminución en la incidencia de delitos sexuales.
No existe evidencia alguna hasta la fecha de que la
exposición a materiales sexuales explícitos jueguen un
papel importante en las causas de la conducta delictiva o
criminal.”_ (Informe de la Comisión sobre Pornografía
Lockhart. Citado en Libido Dominandi, p. 558).

*En un mundo ideal, no habría necesidad ni lugar para la
pornografía. La pornografía es un producto tóxico de la
distopía. Cualquier Gobierno que lo permita se encuentra
bajo el dominio del mal.*

Artículo Original: Masters of Porn: The Systematic
Promotion of Sexual Deviance – The Occidental Observer,
06-06-2012

*Traducción: AJudiada, 05-05-2014

https://archive.org/download/industriadelentretenimientoeingenieriasocial_201910/Judíos reconocen ser los Amos del Porno.mp4*


----------



## australopitecus (25 Jun 2020)

Calahan dijo:


> *No soy una prostituta. No lo sé. Tú lo eres?*
> Con lo cuál quizás sí el sexo bueno le obligue a sentirse "enamoradas" y al mismo tiempo están muertas emocionalmente.
> No es una profesión sana psicológicamente.
> 
> *Incluso los putos o gigolós acaban tocados y supuestamente tienen menos implicación emocional que una mujer.*



Con tu mismo argumento, para saber eso, tú debes ser un puto.


----------



## zapatitos (25 Jun 2020)

Yo entre polvo y polvo con la parienta también me quedan ganas para cascármela que lo uno no quita a lo otro y una buena paja te aporta cosas que no te aporta un buen polvo y viceversa, en la vida hay que ser polivalentes y todoterrenos.

Eso si lo del porno duro no me va mucho lo veo como muy directo y por tanto muy aburrido sin dejar nada a la imaginación, prefiero cosas como la teta de la Sabrina o el felpudo de la Cantudo, soy un clásico y así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Jun 2020)

La pornografia es un puto asco.

Solo una mente enferma la consume. Bueno, y los niñat@s pajilleros para descargar su libido desatada.... pero... como vas convencerlos de que no es buena la pornografia??? 

AL final, Darwin rules.


----------



## Calahan (26 Jun 2020)

australopitecus dijo:


> Con tu mismo argumento, para saber eso, tú debes ser un puto.



No. Sólo he leído sobre la prostitución.


----------



## L.RAMOS (26 Jun 2020)

Si algo es gratis, el producto eres tú.

Veo dos problemas clave:

1- Cómo influye la pornografía en el desarrollo de un cerebro humano en formación (creo que de esto se ha hablado menos en el hilo y me parece lo más importante).

2- Cómo influye la sustitución del sexo por la pornografía en un ser humano adulto y hasta qué punto la propia pornografía causa esa misma sustitución.

Por comentar algo:

Veo muchos iluminados peores que cualquier bigotuda, individualizando en plan: "el porno no es un problema yo me hago pajas viendo porno, es la auténtica salud". Ya. Habría que ver con exactitud el uso que haces tú de la pornografía (cosa que obviamente no debe pasar porque la intimidad es sagrada y así debe ser, así como el derecho a hacer lo que te salga de los cojones con tu vida)

Esto no va de tí. A tí puede que el porno en tu juventud te pillara en cintas vhs de mala calidad o que te la pelaras viendo el porno de canal+ codificado. Eso ya puede tener su miga, pero no es el caso. 

Hablamos de hoy. Y hoy, un chaval de 10-12 años (si no menos) empieza viendo gangbangs y anal fisting para desayunar con el colacao light. Eso es una aberración.

Me enteré hace poco de que en cierto colegio de cierto prestigio, pillaron en el móvil de un chaval de 13 años conversaciones de wasap en las que quedaba claro que los chavales prostituían a sus novias. Esto me parece muy chungo. Y el porno está relacionado con esto.

Eso es un problema, grave. Y habría que ponerle alguna solución. Tranquilo. Puedes seguir viendo todos los vídeos de rubias tetonas que quieras. Pero a ver qué cosas permites que puedan ver tus hijos. Y no es un ataque a tí como progenitor. Piensa que eso lo pueden ver con sus amiguitos.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (28 Jun 2020)

*❌ No + porno*
*No + Porno 1
Contra la (((pornografia))) y otras variantes* que atacan a
la sexualidad de las personas. @homosexuales y @pedofilos
tambien son complementos de este canal

*Primera pregunta: ¿Quien es el culpable de la existencia,
propagación y financiación de la pornografía?*

http://www.whale.to/c/20664877_10214162728160123_5258820118169258793_n.jpg

Una vez sabido esto, pasamos a hacer varias deducciones:

La pornografía es una *droga de tipo neuronal* y que viene
en varias presentaciones (digital o impresa).
La pornografía es *adictiva.*
La pornografía, al ser una droga y ser adictiva es un *vicio
casi imparable.*
La pornografía como droga *se aprovecha para ser dada grátis
a cualquiera para luego hacer que este sea esclavo por
siempre e ignore los daños en su cerebro.*
La pornografía al ser casi imparable, representa un peligro
y como *peligro es financiado por aquellos que son dueños
de los bancos* y peor aun, el FMI.
La pornografía al ser un peligro, *debe ser evitada*
(si nunca la has visto) desechada (si ya la has visto).
La pornografía es un peligro y al serlo, quiere decir que
*no ayuda* en nada en la educación de una persona *sino a
destruirla* mental, corporal, espiritual, social, etc.
La pornografía *deja sin familia* y permite a cualquiera
creer que puede hacer lo que ve en los videos hasta
que te vuelves un criminal.

Una *adicción se genera cuando* una persona encuentra un
pasatiempo que desea hacer por más tiempo y del que gusta
mucho hasta llegar a un fanatismo absurdo y enfermizo por
el que descuida cosas importantes.
Es el relleno para un vacío generado por falta de afecto o
falta de oficio y mal empleo del tiempo diario.

El cerebro tiene muchas áreas que trabajan y moléculas que
son secretadas para diversas cosas en diversos
neurotransmisores, nos dedicaremos a dar concepto sobre la
dopamina y luego sobre la serotonina.

Es importante leer los conceptos para luego pasar a la idea
principal: la modificación de comportamientos por X o Y
circunstancias y su resultado.


*1. Dopamina y sensación de placer*

Cuando la dopamina es liberada en los centros de recompensa
del cerebro, sentimos placer, bienestar y relajación.
Esto está presente en las necesidades básicas para la
supervivencia como el sexo, la comida, estatus social…







*2. Dopamina, aprendizaje y memoria*

La dopamina es clave para el aprendizaje y la memoria.
La dopamina nos ayuda a recordar la información.
*Refuerza las conexiones* entre el núcleo accumbens y
áreas relacionadas con la memoria.






[...]

*3. Dopamina y motivación*

La función motivacional de la dopamina es crucial.
Parece ser que este neurotransmisor no solo nos recompensa
cuando hemos llevado a cabo una acción placentera, sino que
actúa antes de eso. La *dopamina es liberada para lograr
algo bueno* y evitar algo malo. *La falta* de dopamina que
cursa en muchas enfermedades se refleja en sintomas *como*
la *baja motivación* o anhedonia.


*4. Dopamina y curiosidad*

La curiosidad es el tipo de motivación intrínseca que nos
empuja a buscar respuestas a los enigmas o cosas que no
conocemos. La curiosidad es el aspecto emocional que nos
mueve a la exploración, la investigación y el aprendizaje y
puede considerarse como un *mecanismo de subsistencia.* [...]

La curiosidad de alguien que no la conoce, lo lleva a
investigar de fuentes que lo ponen como algo bueno
*(jewgle, jewtube, wikipá)
Consultándolas, ve escritos* datos buenos *(erroneos por ser
imaginarios)* que le ayudan a motivarse a adentrarse en ello
sin ver o ignorando los errores.
Al estar motivado por la curiosidad, recuerda mejor esa
información sobre pornografia.

Puede ser una *basura la información que apoya lo
indefendible pero*, si se motiva a saber qué es y consulta
fuentes no-fiables, *se lleva el concepto equivocado* y
satisface la curiosidad de forma errónea.

Una *buena forma de satisfacer la curiosidad *es comenzar a
investigar por los errores del tema que queremos y comparar
con diversas fuentes FIABLES para determinar si vale o no
añadir a nuestros conocimientos tal información, *el ejemplo
de esto es el holocausto judio, es indefendible pero,
con matemáticas y sentido común se puede desmentir.)


5. Dopamina y creatividad*

Los estudios científicos sugieren una relación entre el
circuito dopaminérgico y la creatividad. Los receptores
de dopamina de personas sanas muy creativas son similares a
los de las personas con esquizofrenia. Estos receptores
están muy ligados al pensamiento divergente. [...]


*6. Dopamina y personalidad*

Uno de los rasgos de personalidad que más nos define a
cada uno es nuestro nivel de extraversión.
La *extraversión* tiene dos componentes principales:
el gusto por la interacción social y la impulsividad.
Este rasgo *depende mucho de la dopamina.*

Según varios estudios, las personas con mayor niveles de
impulsividad y búsqueda de nuevas sensaciones (normalmente
extravertidos) , tienden a tener una mayor capacidad para
activar los circuitos de la dopamina. También suelen ser
más proclives a las adicciones y conductas de riesgo.


*¿Qué pasa si me falta o me sobra dopamina?* Hay algunas
enfermedades que cursan con falta o exceso de dopamina:

*Cuando nos falta* dopamina nos podemos sentir desmotivados,
aburridos, deprimidos o incluso angustiados. También es
posible que lleguemos a sentir anhedonia, que nos resulte
complicado experimentar y disfrutar del placer. Algunas
enfermedades que se caracterizan por niveles bajos de
dopamina son la depresión, la fobia social, el TDAH y la
enfermedad del Parkinson. Es por ello por lo que los
fármacos usados habitualmente para tratar estas
enfermedades producen aumentos en los niveles de dopamina
en el cerebro, a unas dosis bajas, regulares y controladas,
ya que pueden ser adictivos como otros tipos de drogas.

*En estos trastornos*, excepto en el Parkinson, *la causa no
es la falta de dopamina, sino un descenso en la búsqueda
activa de estímulos placenteros y un descenso en la
motivación*. Esto conlleva un descenso en la producción de
dopamina. Lo que ocurre en la enfermedad de Parkinson es
una degradación de las áreas que producen dopamina,
la sustancia negra.

Unos *niveles altos de dopamina se relacionan con
enfermedades mentales inventadas* como la esquizofrenia y el
trastorno bipolar o traducido como RETRASO MENTAL.
En estos trastornos, los fármacos usados suelen suelen
inhibir la acción de la dopamina, haciendo que se quede
menos tiempo en el espacio entre neuronas.

*Es decir,* si perdemos dopamina, no tendremos placer ni
curiosidad y esto en parte es bueno pero, perdemos
motivación por cosas realmente importantes)


*¿Cómo interviene la dopamina en las adicciones?*

La adicción implica el deseo intenso por algo, pérdida de
control sobre su uso y la implicación continua en ello,
a pesar de las consecuencias adversas. La *adicción cambia
el cerebro*, modificando la forma en la que registra el
placer y corrompiendo el funcionamiento normal del
aprendizaje y la motivación.

Además de aumentar la producción de dopamina, con las
*drogas se inhibe de forma artificial su recaptación o
eliminación.* Es decir, acumulamos mucha cantidad de
dopamina en el espacio sináptico (más del 150%) y durante
muchísimo tiempo.

Sin embargo, no solo las drogas, que aumentan
artificialmente los niveles de dopamina en el cerebro,
pueden facilitarte una adicción. *Muchas conductas que
producen un aumento en los niveles de dopamina te hacen
proclives a la adicción a esa conducta*, tal como ocurre
con la adicción al sexo, al juego, las compras,
los videojuegos, a las drogas (fármacos como el
ibuprofeno... o narcóticos como el LSD...), a la comida
basura entre otros como la pornografía.

La exposición repetida a una sustancia adictiva o conducta
provoca que las células nerviosas en el núcleo accumbens y
en la corteza prefrontal (área implicado en la
planificación y toma de decisiones) se comuniquen.
De esta manera que se asocia el que nos guste algo con
quererlo, haciéndonos ir a por ello. Este proceso nos
motiva a actuar para buscar la fuente del placer.

Este *mecanismo le ha resultado adaptativo y evolutivamente
beneficioso*, ya que asociamos el placer a conductas
*esenciales para nuestra supervivencia y la de nuestros
genes, *como los alimentos y el sexo.

La acumulación de dopamina en el cerebro hace que se vayan
generando nuevos receptores para esta hormona.
*Con el tiempo, el cerebro se adapta y la dopamina deja de
tener efecto.* Así disminuye la sensación de placer que esa
sustancia o conducta provoca. Es por ello que las personas
con adicciones *necesitan cada vez dosis mayores* para tener
el mismo efecto. Esto se denomina tolerancia.


*Adicciones sin sustancia*

Son los llamados trastornos del control de los impulsos,
y son el tipo de adicciones conductuales. Son *adicciones a
comportamientos*, como las compras compulsivas, adicción a
las tecnologías, al trabajo, al sexo, la pornografía, juego.
Estos trastornos guardan muchas similitudes con el abuso de
sustancias por lo mismo del hecho compulsivo.

Al igual que en las adicciones a sustancias se aprende que
cuando me siento mal, tenso o ansioso, la conducta va a
eliminar esas sensaciones negativas y a producirme placer.
Por tanto, será más probable que repita esta conducta.
Sin embargo, los niveles de dopamina producidos al realizar
la conducta, son altos, pero normales. No están aumentados
artificialmente, como con las drogas. Por tanto* no se crea
una dependencia física y no es tan dañino* para el cerebro
*hasta cierto momento.*

El tratar de *llenar un vacío con alguna acción* que
produzca placer, *se descontrolará* dicha acción porque se
hace de forma compulsiva pero progresiva dependiendo el
ritmo y frecuencia con que se hace. Llega un momento en
que las emociones nublan la razón para perseguir algo que
no sirve o es repetitivo y poco productivo)


Entonces, *¿La dopamina nos puede llevar a la adicción?*

A pesar de la mala fama de la dopamina porque se la ha
relacionado con las adicciones la dopamina per se no puede
llevarte a una adicción. [...]







La acumulación de dopamina en las sinapsis, magnifica los
efectos placenteros de la cocaína. [...]

*Recapitulando conceptos:

Dopamina: Hace que busques algo y te motives.
Serotonina: Se libera cuando se siente placer y buen humor.
Endorfina: Se liberan para producir SENSACIÓN de bienestar,*
facilidad de tener buen humor y producen la felicidad).

Ahora, pasemos a la serotonina, será importante porque
ayuda a complementar a la dopamina y no difiere mucho de
la endorfina pese a que todos tienen componentes
moleculares distintos.







*¿Qué es la serotonina?*
La serotonina es un *neurotransmiso*r producido por el cuerpo
humano. Los neurotransmisores son sustancias *que ayudan a
transmitir señales químicas de una neurona a la siguiente.*
Existen varios tipos de neurotransmisores con distintas
funciones en nuestro organismo. La serotonina es una
sustancia química encargada de mantener el equilibrio de
nuestro estado de ánimo. Como veremos a lo largo del
artículo, su función es bastante compleja.
*Los niveles que presentemos* de este neurotransmisor tienen
una *relación directa con nuestro bienestar y felicidad.

Bajos niveles* *de serotonina *en el cuerpo, pueden conducir
a la depresión, fatiga, actitud negativa, irritabilidad,
cambios de humor, ira, insomnio o dificultad para conciliar
el sueño, problemas de memoria, dolor de cabeza, síntomas
de ansiedad, hipersensibilidad emocional, distimia, etc..
Presentar *altos niveles de serotonina* también pueden
resultar perjudiciales. Presentar demasiada serotonina en
el cuerpo, puede provocar el síndrome serotoninérgico.
Este síndrome suele aparece como consecuencia del consumo
de drogas (éxtasis, anfetaminas, etc..) o algunos
antidepresivos y analgésicos.[...]

*Mediador en el deseo sexual y libido.* La serotonina guarda
una relación directamente proporcional con el deseo sexual.
*Altos niveles* de esta sustancia se asocian con una *falta de
libido o deseo sexual. Mientras que unos bajos niveles
tienden a asociarse con conductas orientadas a la búsqueda
de la satisfacción del deseo sexual.* Esto es debido a que
después de eyacular o tener un orgasmo, aumenta
considerablemente la cantidad de serotonina en el cerebro
lo que provoca un estado de placer y tranquilidad.
Por lo tanto, *niveles excesivamente elevados de serotonina,
se asocian con un bajón en la libido, menos relaciones
sexuales,* pero una conexión emocional superior con su pareja
[...]

*Serotonina en hombres y mujeres*

Según estudios recientes, los *hombres cuentan con mayor
cantidad* de serotonina en el organismo que las mujeres.
Esta *diferencia es tan pequeña que apenas es significativa.*

Sin embargo, en 2007 se publica un estudio que viene a
matizar este dato. Un estudio de la revista Biological
Psychiatry mostró que existen diferencias en la reacción
ante una reducción de serotonina. Ante una reducción de
este neurotransmisor en el cerebro los hombres suelen
actuar con impulsividad y no tanto con síntomas depresivos.
Las *mujeres experimentan un estado de ánimo deprimido y se
vuelven más cautelosas*. Esta diferencia puede estar detrás
del motivo por el cual las mujeres sean más propensas a la
depresión. Pero no sólo, también podría explicar por qué
las mujeres sufren más trastornos del estado de ánimo
(ansiedad y/o depresión); mientras los hombres son más
propensos al alcoholismo, TDAH y trastornos del control de
impulsos (todos relacionados con la impulsividad).

Existe evidencia a favor de la interacción de las hormonas
con la serotonina relacionada con las características
anteriormente descritas. Esta interacción puede causar que
los síntomas depresivos y del estado de ánimo empeoren en
períodos clave. Etapas como la premenstrual, el postparto
y la menopausia son períodos en los que las hormonas están
en proceso de cambio. Los hombres, por el contrario,
experimentan un nivel constante de secreción hormonal
hasta la mediana edad.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (28 Jun 2020)

❌ No + porno
No + Porno 2
Contra la (((pornografia))) y otras variantes que atacan a
la sexualidad de las personas. @homosexuales y @pedofilos
tambien son complementos de este canal


Como has visto, la endorfina, dopamina y serotonina son
importantes para recibir respuestas a ciertas cosas que se
procesan y también, hemos visto sus niveles, sus pros y sus
contras.

Cuando se trata de adicción, vimos que se necesitan dosis
más grandes para satisfacer una categoría más alta de la
droga (fármaco, digital, narcótico) que se consume y que
volviendo a la anterior, ya no suple.

Bueno, ahora pasaremos al tema de la pornografía. *Si el
judio la promueve, ¿tiene que estar presente para ello?
No necesariamente,* puede ser un espectador, organizador o
quisá hasta un enemigo falso. Los sirvientes son los que
están haciendo el trabajo sucio y algunos casos son:

"Yo estoy en el porno porque quiero, y porque lo disfruto
me gusta lo que hago no quiero que me obliguen a protegerme,
no soy la victima. Hace falta que nos dejen hacer con
nuestro cuerpo lo que queramos. El patriarcado nos
ha robado este derecho desde hace muchisimos años. ¿Cual es
el problema de que me guste hacerlo frente a las camaras?"

*Fragmento de un articulo de una puta de PODEMOS* (partido
politico de España)


En pocas palabras: Las* feministas quieren ser lo más
libertinas (putas)* porque SUPUESTAMENTE es un derecho
robado. En esto hago énfasis dado que el *feminismo quiere
depravar a la mujer* con ideales mezquinos, irreales,
de anzuelo para dar poder a una teoría de un solo sexo
liderado por gente dañina, pobre -mental- y desechable.

¿el feminismo y pornografía? si, si un politico hace la
tarea de meter el feminismo a TODAS las mujeres como una
cobija que SUPUESTAMENTE protege sus derechos y le da una
burbuja para hacer y deshacer contra los hombres, *primero
se descontrola dichas mujeres acusando falsamente al hombre
y segundo,* tomando el libertinaje que trae consigo el
feminismo,* libertinaje que lleva hacia el lesbianismo*
(sustituyendo el rol de mujer normal),* la misandría*
(el equivalente a machismo pero en mujeres) *y la
pornografía* (una SUPUESTA ventaja del libertinaje,
el poder ver lo que quieras y SUPUESTAMENTE probar nuevas
cosas para liberarse de las normales).


"Alucinariais con lo etico y *feminista que son mis rodajes
porno*. A pesar de que parece que estoy llorando en las
escenas. Tiene que ser verosimil y estoy llorando de verdad
porque me gustaba. Pienso: me pone y *me duele pero es
positivo* porque me gusta"

Las mujeres manejan sus escenas porno y no solo eso...
*las financia el judio porque ¿quien más tiene el dinero*
necesario para esto y que lo puede producir a su antojo?

"En este sentido ha rechazado la concepcion jerarquica y
autoritaria de unas instituciones que no escuchan, que
tienen que mostrarse como omnipotentes, duras y firmes, una
concepcion que ha definido como profundamente machista"

El *feminismo *no solo *quiere* imponer libertinaje y
depravación sino también *eliminar cualquier cosa normal
para imponer la suya.* Ahí ayudan los sodomitas,
anarquistas, comunistas y otros más...


Les dejaré los enlaces de estos artículos:
*La actriz porno de Podemos: "Como pornófilos tenéis que hacer un consumo responsable"*
Rita Maestre pide la "feminización" de las instituciones


Visto lo anterior, el judio puede o no estar presente en
la mesa principal o como espectador supervisando lo que
hacen sus lacayos.

Vimos que el* feminismo (uno de tantos tentáculos judios)*
va intentando infectar cada institución que tenga algo
que no le guste, un ejemplo clarísimo es:

Al *feminismo le fastidia que niños y niñas se lleven bien* y
que reconozcan sus diferencias biológicas. *¿qué hacer? pues
meterles basura entre sus materias escolares* para que crean
que son iguales pero que las niñas son superiores a los
niños y que estos hagan lo que ellas quieren, hasta ser
masacrados sin que ellos puedan decir nada y no solo eso,
que los niños pueden ser niñas y las niñas pueden ser niños,
*llevandolos a convertirse en SODOMIERDAS* (o conocidos en
lo politicamente correcto como homosexuales o lgbt).

¿ven por donde va el intento de cambiar desde costumbres
hasta la biología para poner alternativas que son
totalmente dañinas?
No solo en España como acabo de mostrar en los anteriores
artículos sino también en otros paises del mundo.

*"porno como arma política"* Unas simples palabras
que dan mucho a entender, analiza y deduce.







y todo el mundo lo tiene disponible para ver y no es
penado sino amparado y promovido

¿Ya vas entendiendo? Si se cambian las costumbres,
ética y moral por libertinaje, *se logra que todos sean
algo retorcido y la pornografía tiene un papel vital en
esto como droga neuronal.*


Recuerdas porqué hablabamos de dopamina...?

Muchísimos se dicen que el ser humano adulto puede manejar
su sexualidad a su modo y al mismo tiempo ser honrado, ser
leal, tener nobles principios, no engañar. Eso no es así.
Está científicamente demostrado que *en el cerebro el centro
sexual está comunicado con el centro moral general,*
y* un abuso en un área trae un mal funcionamiento en la otra.*
El que se hace chanchito carnal hace lo propio para también
hacerse deshonesto con dinero, desleal, rastrero de
principios en todo, fraudulento.

Las *personas normales somos hechas para tener valores*,
defender la Patria de la infestación judia-moros-negros...,
para formar familias que sean respaldadas por el
Estado-Iglesia católica (la que hemos visto hasta 1958),
tener valores, moral y un deber hacia Dios como el que nos
ha otorgado TODO.

Si tenemos los componentes naturales para que funcione
bien el cuerpo, ¿porqué destruirlos con drogas y
especialmente con una llamada pornografía?
“La* pornografía ES UNA DROGA”, afirma Neurocirujano*

Es importante conocer los procesos y cambios que se
realizan en nuestro cerebro cuando vemos pornografía

El doctor *Donald L. Hilton* es un prestigioso neurocirujano,
profesor del Departamento de Neurocirugía en el
Health Sciences Center de la Universidad de Texas,
en San Antonio. Las respuestas a las preguntas planteadas
se han tomado de un artículo completo escrito por él,
cuyo enlace encontrarás al final de esta publicación.


1. ¿Cuál es el mito No. 1 acerca de
la adicción a la pornografía?

Dr. Hilton: Creo que en la actualidad *estamos aún en una
guerra contra la pornografía* porque muchos siguen creyendo
dos mentiras fundamentales:

*Mentira No. 1: “La pornografía no es una droga”
Mentira No. 2: “Como no es una droga,
la pornografía no causa una adicción real”
Como ejemplo de* la Mentira No. 1, tenemos la siguiente
declaración de un ejecutivo de Wall Street, cuya empresa,
de una rama “común”, se beneficia discretamente de la
pornografía: “No soy un raro o un pervertido, ese no es mi
problema. Tengo hijos y una familia. Pero si, como
intermediario financiero lo veo fluir y puedo hacer
ganancias de los que sí son raros, bueno, dinero es dinero.
No estoy vendiendo drogas. Así es Wall Street.”


2. He escuchado decir antes que “lo que está entre nuestras
orejas es un muy eficiente laboratorio farmacéutico”.
¿La *pornografía produce drogas en el cerebro?*

Dr. Hilton: Es *correcto*. Curiosamente, la adrenalina,
también llamada epinefrina, es una droga que los médicos
utilizan en cirugías y casos de emergencia para hacer
latir de nuevo al corazón cuando éste se detiene o va
demasiado lento. Así que esta es la cuestión:

¿La epinefrina no es una droga si el cerebro la produce
(haciendo andar al corazón con fuerza), pero sí lo es
cuando es dada por un médico?

O tenemos a la dopamina. Este químico es primo cercano de
la epinefrina, ¡Y ambos son neurotransmisores excitatorios
que le dicen al cerebro que se eche a andar!

La *dopamina* es importante en las zonas de nuestro cerebro
que nos permiten movernos, y *cuando las partes que producen
esta sustancia se dañan, resulta en enfermedad de Parkinson.*
Para tratarla, los médicos prescriben la dopamina como
droga y esta ayuda al paciente a moverse de nuevo.

Entonces, ¿la dopamina es una droga sólo si un laboratorio
la produce, y no si el cerebro hace el mismo químico para
el mismo propósito?

Por supuesto que *ambas son drogas en todo el sentido de
la palabra, independientemente del lugar donde se producen.*
En lo que concierne a nuestro tema, sucede que estas dos
drogas cerebrales son muy importantes en la sexualidad
humana y en la adicción al sexo y la pornografía.

La dopamina, además de su papel en el movimiento, es un
neurotransmisor integral, o droga cerebral, en el sistema
de placer/recompensa de nuestro cerebro.


3. ¿Podría hablarnos un poco de
ese *sistema placer/recompensa?*

Dr. Hilton: Claro. Revisemos algunos componentes
importantes del sistema:

En el exterior de la corteza cerebral, una capa de células
nerviosas manejan conscientemente las acciones voluntarias.
En el frente, sobre los ojos, están los *lóbulos frontales.*
Esas áreas *son importantes en el juicio*, y, si el cerebro
fuera un coche, los lóbulos frontales serían los frenos.
Estos tienen importantes conexiones con las vías de placer,
así que podemos decir que el placer puede ser controlado.

En el centro del cerebro está el *núcleo accumbens.*
Esta zona, del tamaño de una almendra, es el centro clave
del sistema placer/recompensa, y cuando es activado por la
dopamina y otros neurotransmisores, nos hace valorar y
desear el placer. La dopamina es esencial para que
los seres humanos deseen y valoren apropiadamente el placer
en sus vidas. Sin ella, no nos sentiríamos motivados para
comer, procrear, o incluso para tratar de ganar un juego.

Es el* uso excesivo del sistema placer/recompensa* de la
dopamina lo que *causa adicción*. Cuando sus vías se utilizan
compulsivamente, *se produce una degradación que de hecho
disminuye la cantidad de dopamina disponible* en las zonas
de placer del cerebro, y* las propias células que la
producen comienzan a atrofiarse* o encogerse.

Entonces, las células de recompensa en el núcleo accumbens
están ahora en ayunas de dopamina, y empiezan a entrar en
un estado de hambre ansiosa de ella, así como también
*ocurre una degradación de los receptores* de dopamina en
las células de placer.

Este reajuste del “termostato del placer” produce un nuevo
nivel de lo que es “normal”. En este estado, la persona
debe acercarse más a su adicción para impulsar la dopamina
a un nivel suficiente sólo para sentirse normal.

A medida que continúa la tolerancia y desensibilización de
los circuitos de recompensa, se necesitan estímulos cada
vez más fuertes para aumentar la dopamina. En el caso de
la adicción a los narcóticos, la persona adicta debe
aumentar la cantidad de droga para obtener el mismo efecto.
En la adicción a la pornografía, se requieren imágenes cada
vez más fuertes para estimular a la persona.


4. ¡Qué miedo!* ¿De qué otra forma afecta*
la pornografía al cerebro?

Dr. Hilton: Bueno, de hecho los *lóbulos frontales también
se atrofian* y encogen. Piensa en ello como un
“desgaste en las pastillas de freno”. Este deterior
o físico y funcional en el centro de juicio del cerebro
de una persona, altera su habilidad para procesar
las consecuencias de su adicción.

Científicos expertos en adicciones han llamado a esta
condición *“hipofrontalidad”*, y han notado una similitud
en el comportamiento de las personas adictas y la conducta
de los pacientes con daño en la parte frontal del cerebro.

Los neurocirujanos tratamos continuamente a personas con
daño en el lóbulo frontal. En un accidente automovilístico,
por ejemplo, el cerebro del conductor a menudo se
desacelerará en la parte posterior de la frente, dentro de
su cráneo, causando contusiones en los lóbulos frontales.

Los *pacientes con daño en los lóbulos* frontales presentan
un conjunto de comportamientos y conductas que llamamos
*“síndrome frontal”.*

En primer lugar, estos pacientes son* impulsivos*, ya que se
involucran en actividades sin pensar en las consecuencias.

En segundo lugar, son *compulsivos:* se centran en conductas
o se obsesionan con objetos que tendrian pase lo que pase.

En tercer lugar, se vuelven emocionalmente inestables y
tienen cambios de humor repentinos e impredecibles.

En cuarto lugar, presentan alteraciones en el juicio.

Así que la hipofrontalidad cortical o encogimiento de
los lóbulos frontales causa estos cuatro comportamientos,
y puede ser resultado de un accidente automovilístico o
de una adicción.


5. Como usted ha mencionado anteriormente, la mayoría de
la gente no tendría problemas en aceptar lo que está
diciendo si hablara de la cocaína o las metanfetaminas,
pero sí con la pornografía. ¿Hay estudios
que apoyen lo que dice?

Dr. Hilton: ¡De hecho los hay! Un *estudio sobre la
adicción a la cocaína*, publicado en *2002, muestra una
pérdida de volumen en varias zonas del cerebro, en
particular de las áreas de control frontal.* Un estudio de
2004 muestra resultados muy *similares para metanfetamina.*
Pero, como dices, tenemos la idea de que las drogas dañan
el cerebro, entonces esos estudios no nos sorprenden.

Piensa ahora en una *adicción natural, como comer en exceso.*
Puede ser que te sorprendas al saber que un *estudio*
publicado en *2006 mostró encogimiento de los lóbulos*
frontales en la obesidad, muy similar a lo que se encontró
en los estudios sobre cocaína y metanfetaminas.

Y un *estudio* publicado en *2007, sobre personas con adicción
sexual grave, presenta resultados casi idénticos* a los
estudios acerca de la cocaína, las metanfetaminas y la
obesidad. (Resulta alentador que dos estudiantes, uno con
adicción a las drogas (metanfetaminas) y otro con una
adicción natural (obesidad) con tiempo en recuperación
mostraron un retorno a volúmenes más normales en los
lóbulos frontales).

Así que tenemos *cuatro estudios,* dos de drogas y dos de
adicciones naturales, totalmente hechos en diferentes
instituciones académicas, con diferentes equipos de
investigación, y publicados en un periodo de cinco años
en cuatro revistas científicas diferentes. Y los cuatro
*muestran que las adicciones afectan físicamente a los
lóbulos frontales del cerebro.*


6. ¿Por qué es esencial comprender la naturaleza adictiva
de la pornografía?

Dr. Hilton: *Porque si lo vemos solamente como un mal hábito,*
y no damos a los que buscan curarse todo el apoyo necesario
para superar cualquier adicción real,* continuaremos siendo
decepcionantes, como individuos y como sociedad.*


----------



## Murdoch1488 (28 Jun 2020)

❌ No + porno
No + Porno 3
Contra la (((pornografia))) y otras variantes que atacan a
la sexualidad de las personas. @homosexuales y @pedofilos
tambien son complementos de este canal

La p*ornografía es el estambre utilizado para tejer el tapiz
de la permisividad sexual que socava los mismísimos
cimentos de la sociedad*. *Biológicamente, destruye
la capacidad de la población para sostenerse.*

Es un *desastre demográfico.*

En 1934, un antropólogo de Cambridge, el Dr. J. D. Unwin
*publicó “Sexo y Cultura”. En él examinó 86 culturas que
abarcan 5000 años, en lo que respecta a los efectos tanto
de la moderación como el abandono sexual.*

Su perspectiva era estrictamente secular y sus conclusiones
no se basan en el dogma moralista.* Encontró, sin excepción,
que las culturas que practican la monogamia estricta en
lazos matrimoniales exhibieron lo que él llamó “energía
social creativa”*, *y alcanzaron el cenit en la producción.*
En cambio,* las culturas que no tenían ninguna restricción
sobre la sexualidad, sin excepción, se deterioraron en la
mediocridad y el caos.*

En “Houposia, los fundamentos sexuales y económicos de
una nueva sociedad”, publicado póstumamente, resumió:

“En los registros de la humanidad,* no hay ninguna* instancia
de una *sociedad que conserve su energía después de que una
generación completa haya heredado una tradición que no
insiste en la continencia prenupcial y post nupcial...*
La prueba es que. en el pasado, una clase se elevó a una
posición de dominio político debido a su gran energía y
que durante este periodo de elevación, sus normas sexuales
fueron siempre estrictos. Esta ha conservado su energía y
dominado la sociedad, siempre y cuando sus normas sexuales
han exigido la continencia pre-nupcial y post-nupcial...
No conozco ninguna excepción a estas reglas”






Esta entrevista está basada en el artículo del
Dr. Hilton How Pornography Drugs & Changes your Brain
(Cómo la Pornografía droga y cambia tu cerebro)


La pornografía es una droga neuronal, como droga es nociva
y hay que dejarse de lado porque *es un mero vicio
destructivo. En serio, destructivo.*

Visto la anterior entrevista al Dr Hilton, la pornografía
no trae beneficios sino* daños y el judio se ha encargado de
mostrarla como buena.* ¿acaso es coincidencia que en muchas
series o propagandas no salga alguna insinuación o
contenido sexual ya sea de forma explícita o subliminal?

Que te has dado cuenta y no tengo que publicar muchas
imágenes con estos ejemplos televisivos o publicitarios.

Antes de continuar, dejaré este video explicando el porqué
hay que dejarla (el video con subtítulo lo verás en los
archivos de este canal)




¿Qué tiene de malo la pornografía?
No le estás haciendo daño a nadie...”

*Cuando un esquimal en Alaska detecta la presencia de un
lobo* en su territorio, está obligado a proteger a sus
rebaños y a sus hijos. Pero en lugar de enfrentarse
directamente al lobo, el cazador usa el apetito del propio
animal para vencerlo. Sacrificando a uno de sus chivos más
pequeños echa su sangre sobre la navaja de un cuchillo.
Una vez que se congela la primera capa por las temperaturas
árticas, le echa más sangre y espera que se congele
nuevamente. Este proceso lo repite hasta que la hoja de la
navaja queda cubierta con una gruesa capa de sangre congelada.

Antes del anochecer el esquimal sale de su campamento y
entierra firmemente el mango del cuchillo en el suelo,
con la navaja sobresaliendo de la nieve. Como los lobos
son capaces de oler sangre a kilómetros de distancia,
no tardará mucho para que el lobo detecte la trampa puesta
por el esquimal y empiece a lamer cuidadosamente la sangre
congelada. Como la sangre lamida excita al animal, éste
empieza a lamer más agresivamente hasta que el filo de la
navaja queda expuesto, con lo que el lobo se hace un
pequeño corte en la lengua. Debido a que la lengua del
lobo está adormecida por la sangre congelada que ha estado
lamiendo, el animal no siente el corte que le ha causado
la navaja. Poco a poco la sangre del chivo es reemplazada
con la sangre cálida del mismo lobo. El sabor de la sangre
fresca despierta en el animal una *excitación aún mayor*
que lo lleva a lamer con mayor frenesí, cortándose de este
modo una y otra vez. *En pocas horas, el lobo muere
desangrado.*

Esta *trampa es como la seducción de la pornografía:*
al principio experimentas satisfacción sin mayores
consecuencias. Acaso sientes que te estás saliendo con
la tuya, por un tiempo. Sin embargo, antes de que te des
cuenta, el daño ya está hecho: has quedado enganchado en
un vicio del que ya no puedes liberarte. Volverás a la
pornografía cada vez con más frecuencia, con más “frenesí”,
buscarás imágenes cada vez más fuertes, te pasarás horas
ante la computadora sin poder detenerte... con el tiempo
te darás cuenta que la pornografía nos “promete todo”
pero nos deja vacíos.

En el caso de la pornografía, que se inicia en el despertar
de la adolescencia y a veces ya en la niñez, los *efectos
más dañinos se perciben después, cuando realmente tratas
de amar a una mujer*. Algunos estudios realizados entre
personas que veían pornografía hacían ver que era poco
probable que quedasen satisfechos con el afecto,
la apariencia física, la curiosidad sexual y el desempeño
sexual de su compañera6. Algunos esposos hasta llegan a
pensar que tienen el derecho excitarse mediante fantasías.
Llegan a pensar que si una esposa no es perfecta, es culpa
de ella. Por otro lado, *una esposa que “no está a la altura*
de los estándares sexuales de su esposo” *puede llegar a
considerarse culpable de no ser tan “perfecta”* como una
estrella porno.

Como me dijo un chico de secundaria: *“Imagínate si el
primer cuerpo de mujer que ves es el de tu esposa.*
El matrimonio sería tan excitante como la pornografía!”.
[...]

¿Cómo puede un hombre vivir de esta manera por años y
de un momento a otro hacer un cambio radical para empezar
a vivir un matrimonio puro, libre de pornografía,
sin pensar en otras mujeres o compararlas continuamente con
aquellas “estrellas” de la industria porno? Si un joven no
aprende a dominar sus impulsos sexuales y decir “no” a la
tentación, si no aprende a mirar y tratar a la mujer con
respeto y pureza, su lujuria será capaz de desvirtuar o
incluso destruir el amor verdadero cuando éste llegue.

La *buena noticia es* esta: nuestro *cerebro puede ser
reentrenado*, aunque el proceso tarde años. Así que lo mejor
es empezar ahora mismo: ¡tira la pornografía al basurero!
¡Instala un filtro en tu computadora! Pero haz más que eso:
en vez de desear ver a las mujeres en la pornografía,
procura respetarlas y amarlas.

Para llegar a ser hombres de verdad debemos “negarnos a
nosotros mismos” *por el bien de nuestra amada, mirar
pornografía nos castra.* Sólo nos enseña a tomar algo de las
mujeres. Pero al eliminarla de nuestras vidas y luchar por
la dignidad de cada mujer, nos estamos vaciando de nosotros
mismos y convirtiéndonos en los hombres verdaderos de Dios
que las mujeres necesitan que seamos, *hombres que las
cuiden y protejan en vez de vaciarlas* a ellas para obtener
un “beneficio”.








Los hombres que reportan ver una gran cantidad de
pornografía tienden a tener *menos volumen y actividad en
las regiones del cerebro vinculadas a la recompensa y
motivación,* según un nuevo estudio realizado en Alemania.
Los efectos del consumo de pornografía “podrían incluir
cambios en la plasticidad neuronal resultante de la intensa
estimulación del centro del placer“, sostiene el estudio.

“Desafortunadamente, no podemos responder a esta pregunta
en base a los resultados del presente estudio”, dijo Kühn .
Sin embargo, anotó, los resultados proporcionan la primera
evidencia de un vínculo entre el consumo de pornografía y
la reducción del volumen y actividad cerebral en relación a
los estímulos sexuales.

Aunque los autores del estudio afirman que es necesario
proseguir las investigaciones, afirman que la investigación
proporciona un claro indicio de que hay una relación entre
el acto de ver pornografía y la reducción del tamaño y la
actividad del cerebro como reacción a la estimulación sexual

Para realizar el *estudio*, ella y su colega *Jurgen Gallinat*
reclutaron a 64 hombres saludables de entre 21 y 45 años,
a quienes pidieron responder un cuestionario sobre
el tiempo dedicado a ver videos pornográficos, que promedió
cuatro horas semanales. También les hicieron *tomografías
computarizadas (MRI) del cerebro* para medir su volumen y
observar cómo reaccionaba éste a las imágenes pornográficas.

“Encontramos que el volumen del llamado estriado,
una región cerebral que ha sido asociada con el
procesamiento de la recompensa y el comportamiento motivado,
era más pequeño mientras mayor era el consumo de
pornografía reportado por los participantes“, dijo Kuhn.

“Por otra parte, encontramos que otra región del cerebro,
que es también parte del cuerpo estriado que se activa
cuando la gente ve estímulos sexuales, muestra una menor
activación mientras más pornografía consumen los
participantes”, agregó.

Aún más, los investigadores encontraron que la *conexión
entre el cuerpo estriado y la corteza prefrontal*,
que es la capa exterior del cerebro asociada con el
comportamiento y la toma de decisiones,* se hallaba más
deteriorada cuando el consumo de pornografía era mayor.*

En la mayoría de los casos, mientras* más pornografía*
consumía el sujeto, *más disminuía el cuerpo estriado*
del cerebro, una pequeña estructura nerviosa justo debajo
de la corteza cerebral.

Kühn dijo que otros comportamientos, como la conducción
de un taxi, están vinculados a cambios en el tamaño del
cerebro y su funcionamiento: “Básicamente, todo lo que la
gente hace con mucha frecuencia, puede dar forma a
la estructura y función de su cerebro”, dijo.


*RESUMEN DEL ESTUDIO

Desde que* la pornografía *apareció en Internet,*
la accesibilidad, la asequibilidad, y el anonimato de
consumir estímulos sexuales visuales se han incrementado y
han atraído a millones de usuarios. Partiendo del supuesto
de que el consumo de pornografía guarda cierto parecido
con el comportamiento de búsqueda de recompensa,
el comportamiento de búsqueda de la novedad, y la conducta
adictiva, se presume alteraciones del circuito
frontoestriatal en los usuarios frecuentes.

Objetivo: Determinar si el consumo de pornografía
frecuente se asocia con el circuito frontoestriatal.

Diseño, lugar y participantes: Sesenta y cuatro varones
adultos sanos, con una amplia gama de consumo de
pornografía en el Instituto Max Planck para el
Desarrollo Humano en Berlín, Alemania, reportaron horas
de consumo de pornografía por semana. El consumo de
pornografía fue asociado con la estructura neuronal,
la activación relacionada con tareas, y la conectividad
funcional en estado de reposo.

Principales resultados y Mediciones: El *volumen de la
materia gris del cerebro fue medida mediante morfometría*
basada en vóxel y la conectividad funcional en estado de
reposo fue medida en imágenes *por resonancia magnética 3-T.*

Resultados: Se encontró una *asociación negativa
significativa entre las horas reportadas de pornografía
por semana y el volumen de materia gris en el núcleo
caudado derecho* (P < 0,001, corregido por múltiples
comparaciones), *así como con la actividad funcional durante
un paradigma sexual de cue-reactividad en el putamen
izquierdo *( P < 0,001 ). La conectividad funcional del
núcleo caudado derecho a la corteza prefrontal dorsolateral
izquierda se asoció negativamente con la hora del consumo
de pornografía.

Conclusiones y relevancia: La asociación negativa del
consumo de pornografía auto-reportada con el volumen del
núcleo estriado derecho (caudado), la activación del núcleo
estriado izquierdo (putamen) durante la cue-reactividad,
y la conectividad funcional inferior del núcleo caudado
derecho a la corteza prefrontal dorsolateral izquierda
podrían reflejar *cambios en la plasticidad neuronal* como
consecuencia de una intensa estimulación del sistema de
recompensa, junto con una modulación inferior de
arriba-abajo de las áreas corticales prefrontales.
Alternativamente, ello podría ser una condición previa
que hace que el consumo de la pornografía sea más
gratificante.








*Martin Daubney:* ¡hay que ponerle un *ALTO a la pornografía!*
¡Tenemos que luchar contra esta amenaza!

Martin Daubney es periodista y fue durante años editor de
una revista masculina en la que aparecían mujeres con poca
ropa. Cuando salió de ella prefirieron quitarles la poca
ropa que quedaba. Sin embargo, su opinión sobre todo este
mundo ha dado un vuelco de 180 grados.* Ahora es un
activista contra la pornografía.*

Muchos son los *estudios* que han demostrado las
consecuencias nefastas que tiene la pornografía así como
la influencia y el *daño que está generando en la sociedad*
sobre todo tras la universalización de internet.
Permite que con un solo click en cualquier lugar y a
cualquier hora se pueda consumir este tipo de material.

*Vidas y matrimonios rotos, adicciones y la
desnaturalización de la sexualidad* son sólo algunos de
los efectos nocivos que este fenómeno ha traído a la
sociedad occidental. Es como un tsunami, una oleada que
además tiene unas víctimas más vulnerables:
los adolescentes.

Hacer público un drama del siglo XXI

La rápida *evolución de internet* provoca que los *padres
vayan* en todo momento *a remolque de sus hijos* en
conocimientos en la red. Su constante exposición a internet
permite que los jóvenes puedan encontrar o buscar todo
tipo de pornografía. Por ello, el experimento sociológico
realizado por un periodista y presentador en Reino Unido
llama mucho la atención y pone en evidencia
lo que es ya un drama.

El canal 4 británico le encargó un *documental sobre la
influencia de la pornografía en internet en los
adolescentes* y su influencia en su vida cotidiana.
El documental le abrió los ojos a una realidad a veces
muy oculta y le cambió la vida.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (28 Jun 2020)

❌ No + porno
No + Porno 4
Contra la (((pornografia))) y otras variantes que atacan a
la sexualidad de las personas. @homosexuales y @pedofilos
tambien son complementos de este canal


Is porn corrupting sex?

Su experiencia tras realizar el documental

En el diario Daily Mail cuenta su experiencia tras este 
documental: “El experimento que me convenció de que la 
pornografía online es la mayor amenaza a la que se enfrentan
los niños hoy en día”. Este es el titular que el mismo da.

Para la realización del documental acudió a un buen colegio 
del norte de Inglaterra, de gran reputación. Estuvo 
presente en un aula de 20 alumnos de entre 13 y 14 años 
para asistir a una charla de educación sexual impartida por 
Jonny Hunt, quien va de centro en centro como invitado para 
hablar de sexo a los adolescentes.[...]

El ponente había pedido a los adolescentes que escribieran 
una lista alfabética con los términos sexuales que conocían.

“Cuando Jonny escribió la lista en la pizarra resultó que el 
amplio conocimiento de los niños de los términos 
pornográficos no sólo era sorprendente sino que superaba al 
de los adultos que estaban en el aula, incluido el propio 
consultor de educación sexual”.

El periodista, horrorizado con las respuestas

Los niños de 13 años hablaron de algunas prácticas sexuales 
auténticamente abominables.

“Los adultos que asistían se mostraron incrédulos ante la 
idea no sólo de que existiera ese tipo de pornografía sino 
también de que un niño haya podido verlo”, cuenta el 
presentador del documental.

Martin cuenta horrorizado que “las respuestas de los niños 
eran impactantes”. La palabra de cada niño y niña en la 
lista era “anal” y los niños ya habían vistos sodomía en 
videos pornográficos por internet.

Uno de los grandes problemas que observó el periodista es 
la desvirtualización de la sexualidad pues los adolescentes 
llegan a creer firmemente que la sexualidad es lo que se ve 
en la pornografía. Por ello, añade Martin Daubney en el 
artículo que

“lo que ahora se considera ‘normal’ por los menores de 18 
años es una visión completamente distorsionada de las 
relaciones sexuales y la forma en la que deben llevarse a 
cabo”.

“Al final de la clase de una hora de duración estaba 
profundamente entristecido por lo que había presenciado”


La influencia en los menores de edad

Conmocionado por lo que había visto su conclusión aún en 
el aula es que “parecía como si toda expectativa sobre 
la sexualidad de los adolescentes había sido definida por 
lo que ven en la pornografía por internet. La conversación 
fue horrible”.

Sin embargo, lo peor estaba aún por llegar. En el patio 
entrevistó a otro grupo de chicos y chicas de entre 14 y 15 
años. Quería conocer qué habían visto a través de internet. 
Las respuestas dejaron a Martin en shock. Auténticas 
barbaridades completamente ilegales. “¿De dónde sacan 
estas cosas?”, preguntó. “De Facebook”, respondieron ellos, 
sin que el periodista pudiera creerse lo que estaba oyendo. 
Lo tenían todo al alcance de la mano. Enlaces a la vista.

Algunos niños sentían vergüenza y repulsión ante la 
pornografía pero otros se sentían orgullosos. Y es que 
estos vídeos circulan de manera vertiginosa de unos 
teléfonos móviles a otros.

Los padres, demasiado confiados

La investigación continuaba y de una encuesta más amplia se 
desprendía que más de un 80% de los adolescentes habían 
visto o veían pornografía. “Cuando les pregunté a los niños 
si había controles de los padres en internet en casa, todos 
ellos dijeron que no, que sus padres confiaban en ellos”.

La siguiente parte del documental era “cuál es el impacto 
de esta dieta constante de la depravación tiene en las 
actitudes de los niños” y si puede llegar a “arruinar” sus 
notas o sus puestos de trabajo. “Lo que descubrí me dejó 
realmente impresionado y entristecido”, insistía Martin.

Él mismo quería saber qué hacer para proteger a su hijo de 
esta exposición a la pornografía.

“Yo era escéptico de que el porno fuera tan perjudicial. 
En el pasado yo incluso defendía la pornografía en los 
debates universitarios y en la televisión (…) Pero lo que 
vi durante el rodaje del documental cambió mi opinión de 
la pornografía para siempre”.

Una adicción enfermiza

“Las verdaderas historias que conocí de chicos cuyas vidas 
habían sido absorbidas por la pornografía no sólo me 
conmovieron hasta las lágrimas sino que también me enfadó 
que esto esté sucediendo a nuestros hijos”.

En su investigación constató que “había muchas vidas 
jóvenes seriamente arruinadas por una relación excesiva y 
poco saludable con la pornografía que puede empezar cuando 
tan sólo tienen 12 años”. De este modo, añade en su 
artículo, “nos enteramos que algunos habían perdido sus 
puestos de trabajo, otros tenían relaciones rotas, 
exámenes suspensos o se habían endeudado gravemente por el 
consumo de pornografía”.

Pone como ejemplo a un joven de 19 años. Guapo, elocuente y 
aprendiz de electricista. La pornografía le dominaba tanto 
que ya era una obsesión y no podía mantener una relación 
estable con una chica pues sólo la veía como un objeto, 
como “en las películas porno”. 
Como este hay muchísimos más ejemplos.

Demostración científica

Por ello, quiso saber si la pornografía tendria influencia 
en el cerebro de los jóvenes y si creaba una adicción 
enfermiza. De este modo, se reunió con el doctor Valerie 
Voon, neurocientífico de la Universidad de Cambridge.

Éste realizó un estudio con personas que veían pornografía 
de manera compulsiva. Tras analizar sus cerebros conclusión 
fue que “mostraron un claro paralelismo con las personas 
con adicciones a sustancias” como la droga o el alcohol.

La conclusión de Martin fue más allá:

“si el porno es adictivo y dejamos que nuestros niños lo 
consuman libremente a través de internet es como dejar 
la heroína por toda la casa o una botella de vodka en 
la puerta de un colegio”.

“En última instancia, la responsabilidad recae en nosotros, 
los padres. La edad de la inocencia ha terminado. 
Como muchos padres, temo que la infancia de mi hijo pueda 
ser llevada por la pornografía. Así que tenemos que luchar”.


La pésima influencia de la pornografía...¡Ver pornografía 
incita a los jóvenes a buscar sexo ya a los 8 años!








De los jóvenes de 13 a 15 años encuestados para Under 
Pressure, el 46% declaraba haberse encontrado con 
contenidos pornográficos sin haberlos buscado; el 42% 
reconocía haber consumido pornografía on-line que le había 
facilitado un amigo y otro 42% por iniciativa propia.


En el informe realizado por la Universidad de Navarra en 
Perú, El Salvador y Filipinas, la razón más repetida por 
las chicas para haber mantenido su primera relación sexual 
fue “estar enamorada”. Sin embargo, entre los varones 
prevalecían otras explicaciones como “quería pasármelo 
bien”, “quería saber cómo era”, “la mayoría de mis amigos 
ya lo habían hecho” y también “fue consecuencia de haber 
visto imágenes sexuales”. Además, el consumo de pornografía 
es uno de los factores más claramente asociados 
a experiencias sexuales que luego se lamentan.

De los encuestados para el informe Yourlife, casi la mitad 
de los que ya se habían iniciado sexualmente declaraban 
haberse sentido sobrepasados por un momento de excitación, 
muchas veces provocado por la pornografía.

Muchos programas de educación sexual pretenden atajar 
los embarazos y abortos de adolescentes promoviendo 
prácticas sustitutivas de las relaciones sexuales, 
y no es infrecuente encontrar verdaderas apologías de 
la pornografía, la masturbación o los encuentros íntimos 
sin “llegar hasta el final”. Sin embargo, para los 
investigadores de Yourlife, este tipo de mensajes 
contradicen la realidad, puesto que está comprobado que 
estas conductas favorecen las relaciones sexuales y no 
las sustituyen.[...]


La pornografía genera esclavitud

Decenas de estudios de profesionales de las ciencias 
sociales, reproducidos por cientos de sitios web muestran 
cómo el mapa mundial de la pornografía –su producción y 
consumo– ha ido en ascenso desde la creación de Internet 
hasta hoy. Sus causas, millonarios beneficios económicos y 
consecuencias sobre la vida de personas y sociedades 
señalan –en opinión de los especialistas– la urgencia de 
abordar en forma multisectorial esta realidad.

Es precisamente lo que se concluye en el más reciente 
estudio sobre el tema (“Los adolescentes y jóvenes que 
consumen pornografía son más proclives a cometer violencia 
sexual”), publicado el pasado 7 de octubre por la Revista 
Jama Pediatrics.

Las profesionales Michele Ybarra, del Centro para 
Investigación Innovadora de Salud Pública en San Clemente 
(California), y Kimberly Mitchell, psicóloga de la 
Universidad de New Hampshire, en Durham, señalan en dicho 
informe que un 10% de los jóvenes menores de 21 años 
encuestados reconocieron haber violentado sexualmente a 
otro al menos una vez en su vida. Agregan que dicha 
conducta está directamente relacionada con el consumo 
habitual de pornografía. “La violencia sexual potenciada 
por la pornografía y su consumo deja más de un millón de 
víctimas cada año y costos de 127.000 millones de dólares. 
Por ello, es urgente controlar el consumo de pornografía 
mediante políticas públicas y mediante programas educativos 
de prevención”, señalan las investigadoras.[...]


Coincidente con la anterior sentencia, el Departamento de 
Psiquiatría de la Pontificia Universidad Católica de Chile 
identifica al consumo de pornografía como un 
“comportamiento” en directa relación con la adicción al 
sexo… “Las personas con este trastorno –señalan los 
expertos referidos- tienen problemas laborales, familiares, 
económicos y sociales por su adicción ya que su 
comportamiento sexual les obliga a acudir frecuentemente a 
prostíbulos, comprar artículos pornográficos, llamadas 
frecuentes a líneas eróticas o a mantener relaciones 
sexuales con desconocidos incluso sin protección, 
haciendo que su vida gire en torno al sexo, sin sentir en 
la mayoría de las veces ningún tipo de placer sino 
sentimientos de culpa y sufrimiento”.

Asimismo el médico psiquiatra Enrique Rojas, denuncia en 
el N° 10 de Revista Humanitas, que las estadísticas reflejan
un hoy donde existe “una verdadera idolatría del sexo. 
Se ha instalado en el corazón de nuestra sociedad el sexo a 
todas horas, a impulsos de la pornografía y sus derivados. 
Cosificación degradante del sexo. Con una nota sui generis: 
trivializa el sexo y a la vez, lo convierte en religión”.

El cerebro esclavizado

Para el investigador William M. Struthers, especialista en 
neurología y biopsicología por la Universidad de Illinois 
“conocer cómo opera la red de conexiones y reacciones a 
estímulos del cerebro” permite entender por qué la 
exposición a la pornografía “genera adicción y permanencia 
en el tiempo… con un daño no sólo sociológico y psicológico,
sino también espiritual”.


En su libro “Wired for Intimacy: How Pornography Hijacks 
the Male Brain” el profesional identifica siete aspectos 
para mostrar lo que ocurre en el cerebro de quien ve 
pornografía:

El material sexualmente explícito desencadena la activación 
de un efecto espejo en algunas neuronas del cerebro 
masculino. Estas neuronas -que participan del proceso de 
imitación de un comportamiento-, poseen también la 
capacidad de orientar el comportamiento. En el caso de la 
pornografía, este sistema de ‘neuronas espejo’ desencadena 
la excitación, lo que conduce a la tensión sexual y a la 
necesidad de satisfacerla. “La triste realidad es que 
cuando el espectador de pornografía actúa (a menudo 
masturbándose), esto genera un condicionamiento hormonal y 
neurológico, que por su diseño lo atan al objeto en que se 
centra”, dice Struthers, y agrega… “En el plan de Dios, 
éste sería su esposa, pero para muchos hombres el objeto 
es la imagen en una pantalla. La pornografía lo esclaviza 
como espectador de una imagen, secuestrando la respuesta 
biológica destinada a unir un hombre con su esposa, 
por lo que, inevitablemente, se daña ese vínculo.”
En los hombres, prosigue el experto, hay cinco químicos 
esenciales involucrados en la excitación sexual y su 
respuesta. El que probablemente juega el papel más 
importante en la adicción a la pornografía es la dopamina. 
La Dopamina juega un rol vital en el sistema responsable 
del aprendizaje ‘orientado a la recompensa’ que ocurre en 
el cerebro. Cada tipo de recompensa que ha sido estudiada 
incrementa el nivel de transmisión de dopamina en el 
cerebro; y también una variedad de drogas adictivas, 
incluyendo estimulantes tales como la cocaína, 
la anfetamina y la metanfetamina actúan directamente sobre 
la dopamina en el sistema. La dopamina surge cuando una 
persona está expuesta a estímulos nuevos, sobre todo si 
son de índole sexual, o cuando un estímulo es más excitante 
de lo previsto. Debido a que las imágenes eróticas 
estimulan la dopamina a un nivel más elevado que el sexo 
con la pareja habitual, la exposición a la pornografía 
provoca una “adicción a la excitación”, porque 
(el incremento de dopamina) condiciona al cerebro a 
preferir la imagen y a estar menos satisfechos con sus 
parejas sexuales de la vida real.

¿Por qué los hombres buscan una variedad de nuevas imágenes 
sexuales explícitas, en lugar de estar satisfecho con las 
ya vistas? La razón se atribuye al efecto Coolidge, un 
fenómeno que se observa en las especies de mamíferos 
mediante el cual los hombres (y en menor medida las mujeres)
pueden mostrar interés sexual renovado ante una 
potencialmente receptiva (aunque sea en imagen) nueva 
pareja sexual; incluso después de rechazar el sexo con su 
pareja sexual anterior que aún estuviere disponible. Este 
mecanismo neurológico es una de las principales razones de 
la abundancia y adicción a la pornografía en Internet.

La sobre estimulación en el cerebro de los circuitos 
neuronales de recompensa, señala el científico, como ocurre 
con las alzas repetitivas de dopamina provocadas por la 
visualización de pornografía crea desensibilización. Gary 
Wilson explica: “Cuando los receptores de dopamina caen, 
por demasiada estimulación, el cerebro no responde tanto, 
y nos sentimos menos recompensados con el placer. Esto nos 
impulsa a buscar, incluso sin medir consecuencias, sensación
de satisfacción…, por ejemplo, accediendo a estímulos 
sexuales más extremos, aumentando la duración o cantidad de 
sesiones de porno que veo hasta adormecer el cerebro”.

El perfil psicológico de nuestra conducta y hábitos 
emocionales que consolidan nuestro carácter sexual, 
se construye en base a las decisiones que hagamos”, 
dice Struthers. “Cada vez que la secuencia de excitación y 
respuesta es activada, se forma una memoria neurológica 
que influenciará nuestro procesamiento y respuesta futuros 
a las señales sexuales. El cómo esta vía sea activada y 
recorrida, se constituirá en el camino (mental) preferido 
que regularmente seguiremos. Las consecuencias de esto son 
de largo alcance”.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (28 Jun 2020)

❌ No + porno
No + Porno 5
Contra la (((pornografia))) y otras variantes que atacan a
la sexualidad de las personas. @homosexuales y @pedofilos
tambien son complementos de este canal


¿Qué hace que la pornografía por Internet sea única?, se 
pregunta Wilson e identifica un número de razones incluyen: 
(1) La pornografía de Internet ofrece novedad extrema; 
(2) A diferencia de lo que ocurre con la comida y 
las drogas, casi no hay limitaciones físicas para el 
consumo de pornografía por Internet; 
(3) La pornografía por Internet permite mantener en alza el 
estímulo en dos sentidos: nuevos ‘compañeros’ 
(actrices-actores porno) y viendo géneros de esta actividad 
nuevos e inusuales; 
(4) A diferencia de lo que ocurre con las drogas y 
alimentos, la pornografía por Internet no activa 
eventualmente el sistema de aversión natural del cerebro; y 
(5) El impacto sobre el usuario… El cerebro de un 
adolescente está en su cima de posibilidades de producción 
de dopamina y neuroplasticidad, haciéndolos altamente 
vulnerables a la adicción y condicionamiento.

En los hombres que se exponen a material sexualmente 
explícito existe una correlación con la ansiedad social, 
depresión, baja motivación, disfunción eréctil, problemas 
de concentración y auto-percepciones negativas en cuanto 
a la apariencia física y el funcionamiento sexual.
El profesional Struthers concluye que la pornografía 
altera la esencia trascendente del ser humano… “Lleva a 
la sexualidad humana de su pretendido propósito de 
participar en la creación profundizando la sana intimidad 
entre dos seres humanos, a degradarla en un producto a ser 
consumido. Los seres humanos se convierten en objetos de 
consumo en lugar de individuos que requieren la dignidad, 
y, en este proceso, las personas involucradas en su 
producción y su consumo se ven perjudicados. 
Este es un daño no sólo sociológico y psicológico, 
sino también espiritual.





Las industrias porno se presentan con la fachada de 
“enretenimiento"


En una conferencia titulada “Los costos sociales de la 
pornografía“, dictada en el Kings College de Nueva York, 
Peters comenzó relatando su propia experiencia y cómo desde 
pequeño tuvo acceso a la pornografía “porque su padre 
tenía tres cajas con revistas de este tipo”. Contó que 
incluso él mismo llegó a escribir sus propios relatos 
pornográficos, para mostrar “lo fuerte que puede ser el 
lazo de la pornografía en la vida de un niño, 
un adolescente o un joven adulto”.

El Presidente de MIM cuenta luego que al volver a la fe 
en el segundo año de derecho se encontraba “fumando como 
una locomotora, tomando como un pez y yendo a Time Square 
regularmente para comprar revistas pornográficas. 
Me tomó un año dejar de tomar, dos años dejar de fumar y 
siete años dejar de ir a Times Square. Este es otro 
indicativo de lo adictiva que puede ser la pornografía”.

Al hablar luego de los costos sociales de la industria 
pornográfica, Peters comienza describiendo el drama de las 
mujeres que participan en ella. Desde que empezó a 
investigar, explica, “he visto muchas fuentes que indican 
que la mayoría sufrieron abuso sexual o fueron muy 
maltratadas cuando niñas”.

Citando luego un estudio sobre este trágico tema, el abogado
señala que muchas llegan “desencantadas, con sus cuerpos y 
con su sexualidad venida a menos a causa de un abusador”.

Dado además que la pornografía se produce mayoritariamente 
para hombres y que cuando estos se vuelven adictos buscan 
cosas “más duras, más explícitas, más desviadas” a estas 
mujeres se les paga “para que den la impresión de disfrutar 
la degradación y la violencia, cuando la realidad es muy 
distinta. Algunas consumen drogas para paliar el dolor o 
adormecer su sensibilidad”, explica el Presidente de MIM.

Ese no es el único problema, precisa Peters, ya que “muchas 
de estas mujeres contraen una o más ETS, y para todas, 
hay un permanente registro de la degradación. Creo que el 
tráfico sexual es parte de la explicación de porqué 
hay tanta pornografía dura disponible en Internet”. 
“No todas estas mujeres son pagadas. Algunas (tal vez 
muchas) son forzadas. Y cuando los adolescentes y los 
adultos buscan este abominable material, ayudamos a crear 
el mercado que asegura que se hará más de esto“, añade.

El Presidente de MIM describe algunos de los daños que 
la pornografía causa a los niños y precisa que “muchos 
hombres que son adictos a ella la vieron por primera vez 
siendo niños. La exposición a la pornografía puede llevar 
a la adicción que le roba a los niños la oportunidad de 
desarrollarse de manera saludable psicológica, moral y 
espiritualmente”. Según recientes estudios, añade, 
con Internet “los niños están expuestos a la pornografía 
cada vez a más temprana edad“.

En el caso del matrimonio, otro especial ámbito duramente 
golpeado por este mal, suele “ser el esposo quien es adicto 
a la pornografía. Esta adicción puede afectar negativamente 
(destruir) el matrimonio de muchas maneras: el esposo puede 
perder el interés sexual en su esposa, o actuar sus 
fantasías alimentadas por la pornografía con su cónyuge, 
o en vez de ella con una prostituta. Puede gastar decenas 
de miles de dólares alimentando su adicción. Incluso si la 
adicción no destruye el matrimonio, puede causarle al 
cónyuge inocente mucho dolor”, indica Peters.

Al comentar luego que la adicción a la pornografía también 
aleja a los varones del matrimonio, porque “muchos jóvenes 
adultos prefieren la masturbación delante de una computadora
en vez de pasar tiempo con una mujer“, el abogado advierte,
citando numerosos estudios, que la pornografía también 
genera futuros agresores sexuales de diversa índole a raíz 
de la degeneración producida en la persona.


Tras exponer brevemente cómo el crimen organizado domina 
la industria pornográfica, Peters señala que “habiendo 
vivido y trabajado en la ciudad de Nueva York por más de 35 
años, entiendo totalmente que la actual ‘explosión de 
obscenidad’ no es el único problema que nuestra nación 
enfrenta. Pero sí es un problema que está causando un daño 
inmenso a los matrimonios y a los niños y que está 
relacionado a la difusión de las enfermedades de 
transmisión sexual, incluyendo el SIDA, a la explotación 
sexual de menores, a los abusos sexuales y la violación, 
al acoso sexual en el trabajo, y al tráfico sexual”.

“Como un cáncer, la pornografía no mata rápidamente, 
pero finalmente mata“, concluye.


Pasemos a un caso en el cual, la pornografía tuvo mucha 
influencia para que el sujeto que estuvo tanto tiempo 
viéndola llevase a cabo crímenes.
La adicción de Ariel Castro







“Creo que soy adicto a la pornografía hasta el punto de ser 
tan impulsivo, que no me doy cuenta de que lo que estoy 
haciendo está mal”.

Es difícil imaginar o comprender la depravación en la que 
puede caer un hombre como Ariel Castro. ¿Quién es él? 
Es el hombre que fue detenido este año (6 de mayo del 2013) 
en Cleveland, Ohio, por secuestrar y mantener cautivas en 
el sótano de su casa a tres jóvenes mujeres para usar y 
abusar sexualmente de ellas a su antojo, durante poco más 
de diez años. A una de ellas la embarazó cinco veces, 
y a punta de golpes la hizo abortar en cada ocasión. 
A otra le permitió tener a su hija, que nació sin 
asistencia de ningún tipo. Es ella la que, motivada por 
el amor a su hija, logró finalmente pedir ayuda y ser 
rescatada, junto con su hija y las dos otras mujeres que 
con ella compartían esta pesadilla diaria. Pueden ver un 
documental sobre este caso en YouTube: 








Amanda Berry, una de las cautivas, tomó el coraje de pedir 
ayuda por amor a su hija, cuyo padre es Ariel Castro. 
Aun cuando esta niña no es fruto del amor, ella es inocente 
e inmensamente amada por su madre.


Ariel Castro, de origen latino, era un hombre conocido en 
su barrio, un vecino común y corriente. Sin embargo, 
su cinismo le permitió mantener encerradas a estas 
mujeres por más de diez años sin que nadie a su alrededor 
sospechara nada, ni parientes, ni amigos, ni vecinos. 
Su doble vida ha resultado ser para muchos que lo conocían 
algo realmente increíble.

¿Pero cómo llegó a esta situación? La semana pasada, 
cuando fue sentenciado a cadena perpetua más mil años de 
cárcel, Ariel Castro confesó en una corte en Cleveland:

“Creo que soy adicto a la pornografía hasta el punto de 
ser tan impulsivo, que no me doy cuenta de que lo que 
estoy haciendo está mal”.

No es el primero que hace una semejante confesión. 
También Ted Bundy, un “ciudadano común”, brillante 
estudiante de derecho que sedujo, violó y asesinó 
salvajemente a unas 50 mujeres, había confesado en una 
única entrevista dada en 1989, horas antes de ser 
ejecutado en la silla eléctrica, que la pornografía 
violenta había desempeñado un papel importante en la 
ejecución de sus crímenes sexuales:

“Sucedió en etapas, poco a poco. Mi experiencia con la 
pornografía en general, y con la pornografía que presenta 
un nivel alto de violencia sexual, una vez que te vuelves 
adicto a ella —y esto lo veo como una especie de adicción 
igual que otros tipos de adicción— comienzas a buscar 
todo tipo de material con cosas más potentes, 
más explícitas, más gráficas. Hasta que llega un punto 
en el que la pornografía no puede ofrecerte más y comienzas 
a preguntarte ´¿cómo sería si lo hago en realidad?´”

La pornografía no es inofensiva. Causa no sólo una 
deformación en la percepción que se tiene de la persona 
—que se torna cada vez más en un objeto sexual— y de la 
sexualidad humana —que se torna cada vez más en un mero 
ejercicio genital para alcanzar el máximo placer sensual—, 
sino también un paulatino embrutecimiento del hombre que 
se vuelve dependiente o adicto a ella.

La alegada adicción de Ariel Castro no excusa sus acciones, 
pero son una explicación que no puede pasarse por alto. 
Pone una vez más sobre el tapete el tema de la pornografía, 
que lamentablemente se ha convertido de un tiempo a esta 
parte en algo tan “normal” y “aceptable”, cuando en 
realidad es una plaga que devora el alma y un veneno que 
deforma silenciosamente a quienes la consumen, 
mayoritariamente hombres, pero también cada vez más 
mujeres. Esta plaga es ahora tan asequible que es accesible 
a niños de ocho o nueve años. Basta que tengan un 
dispositivo electrónico apropiado (celular, ipad, 
computadora, etc.) y conexión a internet para que puedan 
acceder a todo tipo de material, de modo gratuito y anónimo.
¡Es tan fácil y está tan a la mano!

Cada vez es más irrazonable e irresponsable argumentar que 
el uso de la pornografía es siempre inofensiva o que no 
causa víctimas. Mary Ann Layden, de la Escuela de 
Psiquiatría de la Universidad de Pennsylvania, 
escribió sobre los resultados que arrojó un estudio:

“Todos los tipos de pornografía (“blanda”, “dura”, 
“violenta” o violación) se correlacionan con el uso de 
la coerción verbal, las drogas y el alcohol para forzar 
sexualmente a las mujeres. La probabilidad de obligar 
sexualmente a una mujer se correlacionó con el uso de 
pornografía dura, violenta, y violación. La probabilidad de 
violar a una mujer se correlacionó con el uso de todos los 
tipos de pornografía, incluida la pornografía blanda o suave

La pornografía destruye moral y espiritualmente a las 
personas, afecta o determina su comportamiento hacia otras 
personas. La pornografía distorsiona las relaciones entre 
las personas, produce miradas y mentes enfermas, que sólo 
ven a la otra o al otro como un objeto sexual. 
La pornografía tiene el efecto de convertir poco a poco al 
hombre en un “predador sexual”. En la mente de Ariel 
aquellas jóvenes dejaron de ser personas, hijas de alguien, 
para convertirse en sus presas, en su posesión, 
en animalitos o “conejitas” de las que podía disponer a su 
antojo para satisfacer sus fantasías y “necesidades” 
sexuales, alimentadas día a día por la pornografía.


La pornografía es la nueva y silenciosa “droga” que debe 
ser combatida en nuestros tiempos. Jamás podemos pensar: 
“a mí no me va a afectar”, “sólo es diversión”, “no le hago 
daño a nadie si lo veo a solas…”; nada de eso es verdad. 
Sí te afecta, sí te haces daño a ti mismo, a ti misma, 
sí le harás daño a la persona o las personas con las que 
te relaciones, no es sólo un “entretenimiento”. 
¡Es una trampa y un veneno!

La pornografía es inmoral y mortal: Pues atenta contra pudor
y la dignidad de las personas; causándoles la muerte del 
alma, la razón, la voluntad incluso hasta muerte del cuerpo.
Los efectos de la pornografía parecen ser lentos pero 
cuando se apodera de tu voluntad y razón te hace esclavo. 
Pero cuando te haces adicto es muy difícil parar, te quita 
la paz, la alegría de vivir, te deja un vació cada vez mayor

La pornografía lleva a cometer crimenes contra Dios y 
contra otros a nuestro alrededor. No es broma y por tanto 
hay que evitarla para cuidarse. ¿Quieres ser un desecho y 
un peligro para quienes están a tu alrededor?


¿Qué nos puede enseñar la pornografía sobre el amor?

(((Joseph Gordon-Levitt)))película lanzada por Joseph 
Gordon-Levitt’s en setiembre, “Don Jon”, es que a pesar de 
la incómoda cantidad y naturaleza de las escenas de sexo 
explícito, entrega un mensaje mucho más sutil y 
significativo que el primero supone. Enclavado en medio de 
lo que al comienzo parece una denuncia moral sobre los 
daños de la pornografía, se encuentra el verdadero quid 
de esta película: una poderosa declaración sobre las 
relaciones correctas.[...]

La pornografía alienta el ver personas como objetos

Lo primero que hay que decir –y esto no pudo quedar más 
claro en la película- es que ver pornografía fomenta una 
tendencia neurológica psicológica para deshumanizar a las 
personas que aparecen en el material pornográfico. 
Bastante evidencia de la ciencia social confirma esta 
afirmación, que el sentido común hace casi evidente.

Ver a los seres humanos como objetos es subvertir su 
calidad de personas al desestimar o ignorar algunos 
aspectos de la misma a fin de utilizar más fácilmente 
algún otro aspecto para lograr la satisfacción propia. 
¿Qué es la pornografía sino la separación de todo lo que 
hace al sexo algo bello de su dimensión puramente animal?

En el material pornográfico, los actores son 
deliberadamente presentados como meras herramientas: 
objetos que, con el fin de inducir y aclimatar la lujuria 
–la desintegración entre los propios apetitos sexuales y 
el carácter de persona- en las mentes y los corazones de 
los espectadores. Los estudios han indicado que, 
cuando los hombres ven pornografía, el área del cerebro 
que regula el empleo de las herramientas en el logro de 
una tarea- en otras palabras, la utilización- se ilumina.

Hay una separación natural entre los deseos de una persona, 
por un lado, y su incapacidad para consumar estos deseos, 
por el otro. En las relaciones adecuadas, esos deseos son 
correctamente ordenados para un bien adecuadamente 
entendido. El material pornográfico distorsiona el deseo 
por un lado y ofrece un pase a través de esa distancia 
usando el camino rápido de la indulgencia fantasiosa. 
Por otra parte, el material pornográfico deforma los deseos 
eróticos orgánicos, avivando las llamas del deseos con 
imágenes que son, para decirlo de manera sencilla, irreales.

La pornografía fomenta expectativas relacionales 
irrazonables y dañinas. A través de estas indulgencias 
fantasiosas, uno huye del proyecto abrumador y de toda la 
vida del trabajo para la comunión interpersonal real. 
El adicto a la pornografía rechaza o ignora las cualidades 
reales de personas reales que ofrecen la posibilidad de 
que las relaciones románticas reales, en favor de fantasmas 
sexualizados.

Así, la fantasía se convierte en el estándar para la 
realidad, desplazando a la persona en sí –cuya esencia es 
tanto corporal como inmaterial- con las representaciones 
pseudo-eróticas y lujuriosas de otra.


Jon y Barbara, cuya relación romántica ocupa la mayor parte 
de la película, son ambos prisioneros de estos exigentes 
simularos de la intimidad humana. La pareja, cada uno 
absorto en sus huecas representaciones ficcionales de la 
realidad –uno en la pornografía, otro en la comedia 
romántica- se sienten incapaces de satisfacer las demandas 
tácitas en una relación que está condenada al fracaso desde 
el principio.

La pornografía es adictiva

Pornografía –el clímax inducido sí que estimula la 
liberación de dopamina, el neurotransmisor liberado a 
través de la ingesta de sustancias adictivas que también 
induce las posteriores ansias para una repetición. 
A diferencia de un encuentro sexual humano, sin embargo, 
el clímax inducido por la pornografía no libera endorfinas, 
que son los químicos que transmiten sentimientos de 
satisfacción y alegría. El ciclo orgánico de la expresión 
sexual es por lo tanto frustrado por la pornografía.

Además, a diferencia de sustancias químicas –que el cuerpo 
procesa y eventualmente elimina- la pornografía se quema a 
sí misma en el cerebro, donde también crea nuevas vías 
neurológicas que alteran y dictan las propias expectativas 
de todas las interacciones sexuales de acuerdo a las 
expresiones usualmente violentas y pervertidas comunes en 
la pornografía “hard-core”.

Así, los consumidores de pornografía están preparados para 
convertirse en víctimas de una ley biológica de 
rendimientos decrecientes. A cambio de una sensación 
extrema, los espectadores son atraídos a expresiones 
pornográficas más frecuentes y más violentas, a menudo 
terminando adictos a contenido que ellos mismos encuentran 
abominables, como la pornografía infantil o el sexo en grupo

[...]


----------



## Murdoch1488 (28 Jun 2020)

❌ No + porno
No + Porno 6
Contra la (((pornografia))) y otras variantes que atacan a
la sexualidad de las personas. @homosexuales y @pedofilos
tambien son complementos de este canal

¿Cómo afecta la pornografia a las mujeres?


Muchos de los “defensores” del uso de la pornografía asumen 
que el consumo de la pornografía es un “entretenimiento” 
sin víctimas. A menudo apoyan la idea de que alguien 
(hombre o mujer) que ve pornografía de forma aislada, 
“no le está haciendo daño a nadie”.

En el Segundo Simposio Nacional Multidisciplinario de la 
Sexualidad Humana, en Argentina, se ha considerado que la 
pornografía actual desvirtúa la sexualidad humana, 
expresándola en formas violentas, ya sea explícitas o 
implícitas, y siempre en una relación de poder y 
servidumbre de la mujer con respecto al hombre, 
o del adulto hacia el menor (ambos sexos) u otras 
deformaciones. Aunque parezca paradójico, a pesar de que 
hoy vivimos bombardeados por la información que procede 
de múltiples fuentes, la desinformación sobre el tema de 
la sexualidad es preocupante. De esta manera muchos 
adolescentes se encuentran ante una poderosa estimulación 
erótica ambiental sin la debida preparación, absolutamente 
indefensos.

Aunque la mayoría de las personas cree que sólo los hombres 
ven pornografía, la realidad muestra que las mujeres no son 
inmunes a la ella. Al menos una de cada seis mujeres es 
adicta a la pornografía. La diferencia radica en que ellas 
no suelen admitirlo tan a menudo como lo hacen los hombres.


porn-causes-brain-damageEl Dr. Gary Lynch, neurocientífico 
de la Universidad de California en Irvine, al discutir 
sobre el efecto que una sola imagen muy erótica puede tener 
en el cerebro, señala: “Lo que estamos diciendo aquí es que 
un evento que dura medio segundo [imagen – impresión], 
dentro de cinco o diez minutos se ha producido un cambio 
estructural que en cierto modo es tan profundo como los 
cambios estructurales que se ven en daños cerebrales”. 
Además de comentar sobre cómo una palabra o imagen puede 
alterar de inmediato la estructura del cerebro, el 
Dr. Lynch sostiene: “en cuestión de segundos, teniendo una 
señal muy modesta, una palabra… que está en tu cabeza como 
una señal eléctrica por no más de unos pocos segundos, 
puede… dejar un rastro que va a permanecer por años“.

En otras palabras, NO es necesaria una larga exposición a 
estas imágenes para que tu cerebro cree la memoria de las 
mismas y las guarde allí por largo tiempo. La Dra. Judith 
Reisman va un paso más allá y menciona que este daño 
cerebral es como “un sabotaje para el cerebro”, dando a 
entender con ello que los pornógrafos, de hecho, participan 
en una especie de “terrorismo sexual”. Afirma que “en tres 
décimas de segundo una imagen visual pasa del ojo al 
cerebro y, si se quiere, el cerebro cambia estructuralmente 
y los recuerdos se crean; literalmente se forma un nuevo 
cerebro con cada experiencia visual”. Por eso “los niños y 
otras personas que no pueden leer al instante pueden 
decodificar y experimentar lo mismo ante las imágenes 
pornográficas… De hecho, las imágenes eróticas (altamente 
excitantes) comúnmente subvierten la cognición del 
hemisferio izquierdo”.

2. Cosificación de las personas

La pornografía obstaculiza la capacidad de la persona en la 
toma de decisiones claras (por el mismo efecto destructor 
en el cerebro: daño en el lóbulo frontal, encargado de la 
toma de decisiones) y distorsiona la visión de la persona 
sobre los cuerpos, las relaciones y la sexualidad. 
Es decir que quienes ven pornografía se deshumanizan, 
ya no se ve a la pareja, a las otras personas como seres 
humanos sino como juguetes sexuales que existen para la 
propia satisfacción. Se busca a los hombres solamente por 
el placer sexual que me proporcionan, para experimentar 
aquella ficción que se ve en los videos: ese falso goce o 
“felicidad” momentánea.

3. Pérdida del verdadero significado de las relaciones 
sexuales y del amor

La pornografía facilita la insensibilidad sexual en las 
relaciones y separa completamente las relaciones sexuales 
del amor y del interés por la familia y los niños.
También se ha comprobado que la pornografía deja la 
impresión en los espectadores de que el sexo no tiene 
relación alguna con la intimidad; que no está relacionado 
con el amor, el compromiso o el matrimonio; que formas 
extrañas del sexo dan la mayor satisfacción y que el sexo 
irresponsable no tiene consecuencias adversas.

chats eroticosOtro efecto secundario frecuente causado al 
ver pornografía es que también reduce drásticamente la 
capacidad de amar (por ejemplo, da lugar a una marcada 
disociación del sexo de la amistad, el afecto, el cuidado, 
y otras emociones y rasgos saludables normales que ayudan 
a las relaciones de pareja). Su lado sexual se convierte 
en un sentido deshumanizado. Muchos de ellos desarrollan 
un “estado de ego ajeno” (o el lado oscuro), cuyo núcleo 
es la lujuria antisocial desprovista de la mayoría de los 
valores. Con el tiempo, el “estar drogada” viendo 
pornografía y masturbándose se vuelve más importante que 
las relaciones de la vida real.

La pornografía ha degradado el verdadero sentido de las 
relaciones sexuales; éstas en sí mismas no son malas, 
han sido creadas para ser vividas y disfrutadas dentro 
del matrimonio. El sexo es algo natural, creado para unión 
de los esposos y como medio de procreación de los hijos.


Cuando la mujer se da cuenta del daño que la pornografía 
ha hecho en su vida empieza a ver el sexo como algo sucio 
y percibe que el goce de las relaciones sexuales es sólo 
para las “chicas malas” (prostitutas, estrellas porno) y 
como consecuencia ella no debería disfrutar del sexo. 
El amor de los esposos se expresa a través de las relaciones
sexuales y la pornografía está robando ese goce sexual que 
es algo hermoso y maravilloso dentro del matrimonio.

4. Desarrollo de desviaciones sexuales

Cuando la satisfacción sexual se produce en el contexto del 
uso de la pornografía, puede dar lugar a la formación de 
un amante virtual de todo tipo. El Dr. Victor Cline, 
en su ensayo “Efectos de la pornografía en Adultos y Niños”,
describe este proceso de la siguiente manera:

“En mi experiencia como terapeuta sexual, cualquier persona 
que se masturba regularmente con el uso de la pornografía 
está en riesgo de convertirse, con el tiempo, 
en un adicto/a sexual, y se va condicionando a sí mismo 
a tener una desviación sexual y/o una relación perturbada 
con el novio o cónyuge.”

Varios estudios han demostrado que todas las personas que 
ven pornografía, normales o no balanceadas, desarrollan 
un anhelo de materiales cada vez más fuertes y aberrantes, 
al igual que los drogadictos anhelan drogas más y más 
fuertes. Todas estas personas fantasean cada vez más con 
actos y materiales desviados, y muchos incluso incorporan 
las aberraciones en sus relaciones sexuales. 
Muchas de estas personas empiezan a emplear métodos más 
violentos en sus relaciones sexuales.

(((Martin Roth)))tras británicos Martin Roth y Edward 
Nelson mencionan que “lejos de tener un efecto purificador, 
la exposición a la pornografía produce un interés mayor en 
la desviación sexual“.

Donnerstein, Zillman y Malamuth informan que “la exposición 
masiva a la pornografía no violenta, no coercitiva, de 
tarifa estándar, crea un apetito por materiales más 
inusuales, extraños y desviados, como violencia en contexto 
sexual, como representaciones de sadomasoquismo y violación“.

Al igual que con los usuarios de drogas, los usuarios de 
la pornografía necesitan materiales cada vez más desviados 
para mantener sus niveles previos de la excitación sexual.

En conclusión, la pornografía daña el carácter, debilita 
la voluntad y produce una desviación sexual en aquellos 
que se exponen a ella. Esto, por la evidencia científica 
con la que se cuenta, es ya indudable.

5. Mala lectura del cuerpo femenino: competencia fallida 
ante la estrella porno

Si bien es más frecuente que hombres vean pornografía, 
son las mujeres las que se sienten más afectados por el 
golpe en su propia imagen.

belleza inexistente(((Naomi Wolf)))ene Naomi Wolf en 
El mito de la belleza, “la cultura ha obligado a las 
mujeres a basar su valor personal en su capacidad para 
vivir de acuerdo con un estándar de belleza física 
imposible de alcanzar“. Las mujeres somos constantemente 
“informadas” por los medios de comunicación sobre la 
forma como debemos vestir o vernos si queremos vernos 
hermosas. Desafortunadamente las imágenes que los medios 
de comunicación nos presentan a menudo son imágenes poco 
realistas de mujeres que han tomado medidas poco saludables 
para lucir así, o son sencillamente “mejoradas” con 
programas para computadoras como Photoshop. Muchas mujeres 
se ven continuamente atraídas y atrapadas por estos 
inexistentes paradigmas de belleza, creyendo que tienen 
que “ser así” si quieren ser atractivas y aceptadas. 
Por eso es cada vez más frecuente ver que aún de niñas 
las mujeres ya quieren implantarse senos, glúteos, etc.

Aún más devastadora es la pornografía en sí misma. 
Hay una diferencia en cómo los hombres y las mujeres ven 
la pornografía: los hombres miran pornografía para “avivar” 
su “masculinidad”, mientras que las mujeres ven las 
imágenes como lecciones sobre cómo se ven las mujeres.


Además del efecto perjudicial causado por los medios de 
comunicación sobre las mujeres, las feministas vinculadas 
a la pornografía por los años 1960 y 1970 han buscado 
promover la promiscuidad sexual en la cultura como un medio 
“para destruir la irracional devoción de la mujer al hombre”
El resultado fue una cultura que en la década de los 
ochenta defendió a la sexualmente voraz superestrella pop 
Madonna. Los “modelos femeninos” que la siguieron hasta 
hoy han seguido sus pasos. La nueva Miley Cyrus ha 
rechazado su conducta adolescente sana para mostrarse 
ahora “atrevida”, desnuda, erótica ante el escenario 
mundial. El ponerle el trasero a su acompañante de baile, 
su “twerking” y su dedo de espuma con el que hace el gesto 
de masturbarse ante el mundo entero, celebran una visión 
de la mujer como es representada en la pornografía. 
A las jóvenes mujeres se les enseña ahora en nuestra 
cultura erotizada que mientras más bella eres, mientras 
más muestras, mientras más atrevida eres, más valorada 
serás. En cambio, nuestra cultura desprecia cada vez más 
el carácter moral y emocional de la mujer.

La feminista Sophie Bennett, en una entrevista ofrecida 
a la escritora Dina Rickman, observó que

“las mujeres y las niñas están constantemente bajo presión 
para preocuparse de lo que parecen. La publicidad, 
los medios de comunicación, los videos musicales y juegos 
de video perpetúan todos el mito de que la mujer para ser 
bella debe ser joven, blanca o de piel clara, sana, 
delgada y depilada, presionando a las mujeres al definir 
el éxito por su apariencia en lugar de sus logros”.

La mujer que consume pornografía siempre se verá a sí 
misma con defectos, puesto que al no poder dejar de 
compararse con la “estrella porno” descubre que su cuerpo 
dista mucho de ser como el de ella. Muchas caen entonces 
en la trampa de buscar fabricarse cuerpos perfectos, 
sometiéndose a dietas estrictas que ponen en riesgo su 
salud y acudiendo a cirujanos con la finalidad de ser más 
deseadas por los hombres, en vez de buscar que los hombres 
las respeten, las valoren y las amen por lo que son.

6. Aislamiento, desolación y mala lectura de su dignidad

Las mujeres que consumen pornografía o que lo hicieron 
a menudo se sienten avergonzadas de ello y lo ocultan. 
Se aíslan, ya sea porque están tan inmersas en la 
adicción o porque no quieren exponer el tema por el rechazo 
que esto genera en los medios donde se desenvuelven. 
La pornografía es una industria pensada de manera muy 
inteligente, puesto que aísla a la víctima de quienes 
podrían ayudarla.

El usuario o adicto/a a la pornografía a menudo confunde 
su adicción con su dignidad. En lugar de decir: 
“Yo hice algo malo al ver pornografía”, se dice a sí 
mismo/a: “Yo soy malo/a”.

A menudo los consumidores de pornografía lo ocultan por las 
respuestas que ésta ha tenido en sus seres queridos 
(familiares, cónyuges, amigos); muchas veces las víctimas 
han sido condenadas, avergonzadas e incluso castigadas 
por su falta.

Es un verdadero reto empezar a hablar del tema sin condenar 
al usuario/a sino al medio (la pornografía). Avergonzar, 
culpar, castigar a quien es víctima de la pornografía no 
ayuda en su recuperación, sino que más bien genera un 
bloqueo en estas personas que crean barreras y nuevas 
mentiras. Se ven atrapadas en este círculo vicioso con tal 
de no ser señaladas como pervertidas.

Mantener el problema en secreto no solo no ayuda a 
resolverlo, sino que lo empeora. Debemos cambiar la condena 
por la compasión y empezar a generar espacios en los que 
las víctimas de este problema puedan ir sanando y ayudando 
a quienes sufren de esta adicción o dependencia.

Si tú eres una de estas mujeres que está luchando por 
dejar la pornografía, ¡recuerda que no estás sola en tu 
batalla! Hay muchas mujeres que al igual que tú están 
enfrentando su adicción y con la ayuda apropiada se están 
librando del veneno que la pornografía ha dejado en ellas.

[...]


sex_and_the_brainTanto las mujeres como los hombres 
comparten los mismos efectos con respecto al uso de la 
pornografía. En el caso de las mujeres, a menudo se 
manifiesta más a través del uso de las salas de chat 
erótico y la lectura de historias eróticas o de sexo 
explícito. En cambio los hombres se enganchan mucho con 
las imágenes. Ambas manifestaciones son igual de dañinas y 
difíciles de superar.

Pero, ¿cómo afecta la pornografía visual a las mujeres?

1. La pornografía es adictiva y altera la función cerebral

Además, aunque muchos pretenden ocultar la verdad acerca 
de la pornografía la verdad es que cada vez están saliendo 
a la luz más documentos científicos, médicos, psicológicos, 
donde se comprueba la naturaleza adictiva y el daño 
cerebral que produce la pornografía.

Existen pruebas de apoyo a la tesis de que la adicción a 
la pornografía, sobre todo cuando se acompaña de la 
masturbación compulsiva durante un largo período, 
altera la química del cerebro y eventualmente puede 
producir daño cerebral. Esto no es una teoría conspirativa.
Se trata de una tesis intelectualmente defendible para el 
que ahora hay un creciente cuerpo de evidencia científica.

El Neurólogo de la Universidad de Columbia, el Dr. Norman 
Doidge, describe en su libro “The brain that changes 
itself” cómo la pornografía causa un “recableado” de los 
circuitos neuronales. El Dr. Doidge señala que, en un 
estudio hecho a hombres que habían visto pornografía en 
Internet, éstos actuaban de la misma manera que aquellas 
ratas adictas que empujaban desesperadamente las palancas 
en las cajas experimentales de Skinner para obtener su 
“dosis”. El Dr. Doidge señalaba que “los hombres estaban 
buscando desesperadamente la próxima dosis con el clic 
del ratón del computador, al igual que las ratas que 
empujaban la palanca”. Además mencionó que “todas las 
adicciones causan cambios de por vida, cambios 
neuroplásticos en el cerebro”.

La pornografía se convierte en una adicción grave, 
comparable a la heroína, al “crack”, o a la cocaína. 
La adicción comienza su asalto mortal y lento en el cerebro.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (28 Jun 2020)

❌ No + porno
No + Porno 7
Contra la (((pornografia))) y otras variantes que atacan a
la sexualidad de las personas. @homosexuales y @pedofilos
tambien son complementos de este canal


Aunque la pornografía no es nada nuevo, ha dejado de ser
una actividad en la sombra realizada por agentes de dudosa
reputación de los bajos fondos. Cada vez más las grandes
compañías de medios de comunicación están promoviendo
programas donde el sexo aparece explícitamente como parte
de sus actividades comerciales normales, en obvio
detrimento de la familia y los niveles de moralidad.
Por ejemplo, el pasado 10 de diciembre, el «New York Times»
indicaba que incluso en los días de diario por la noche,
los canales están siendo invadidos por programas que son
increiblemente ambiguos en sus referencias al sexo.
Este es el caso del show «Boston Public», donde se ofrece
un contenido muy cuestionable, incluso con actores en edad
escolar. Como indicaba el «Times», las cosas han cambiado
mucho en los últimos años, y mientras que sólo hace unos
años «Los Simpson» fueron criticados por su vulgaridad,
los nuevos programas van mucho más allá de los límites de
un entretenimiento en horario familiar. Como afirmaba
el artículo, «la franqueza sexual del show es alarmante
en un show dirigido directamente a adolescentes».
Otro programa, «Titans», de la NBC, también ofrecía
sexualidad abierta en el espacio de las 8 p.m.
Aunque el show fue justamente retirado, no fue a causa
de las protestas sobre su falta de moralidad.
El artículo del «Times» mencionaba que a mediados de
los setenta, bajo presión de la Comisión Federal de
Comunicaciones (F.C.C.) y el Congreso, las cadenas
televisivas acordaron dedicar el espacio de 7 a 9 p.m.
a programas que fueran considerados apropiados para todas
las edades. Aunque un juzgado eventualmente dictaminó
que la F.C.C. había ejercido coerción impropiamente
sobre las cadenas, siguió prevaleciendo una relativa
cautela con los programas de primeras horas de la noche
durante algunos años. Sin embargo, con la expansión de
la TV por cable, en los últimos años, Fox y Warner
Brothers ignoraron estos límites y en 1994, Fox emitió
«Melrose Place» desde las 8 a las 9 en punto.

Cambios en la tecnología

En un anterior estudio en profundidad, el «New York Times»
(23 octubre) indicaba que los avances tecnológicos han
llevado a las compañías de Wall Street al negocio del porno.
Según el Informe Forrester y la Comisión de Valores e
Intercambio, el negocio de la venta del deseo sexual
a través de imágenes se ha convertido en una industria
de 10.000 millones de dólares anuales en Estados Unidos.
Entre las firmas que participan están la General Motors
Corporation, la mayor empresa del mundo. General Motors
vende más películas de sexo cada año que Larry Flynt,
propietario del imperio Hustler. El artículo del «Times»
afirmaba que 8,7 millones de estadounidenses están
suscritos a Direct TV, una subsidiaria de General Motors,
y que gastan aproximadamente 200 millones de dólares al
año en filmes de pago vía satélite. Otra líder de la
industria es EchoStar Communications Corporation,
la número dos de las proveedoras por satélite,
entre cuyos principales promotores financieros está
Murdoch, de News Corporation. Esta empresa gana más
dinero vendiendo filmes para adultos, a través de su
subsidiaria vía satélite, que Playboy con sus negocios
de revista, cable e Internet juntos. AT&T Corporation,
la mayor empresa de comunicaciones, ofrece un canal de
sexo duro, llamado Hot Network, a suscriptores de su
servicio por cable de banda ancha. También es propietaria
de una compañía que vende videos de sexo a cerca de un
millón de habitaciones de hotel. En Estados Unidos cerca
de 1,5 millones de habitaciones de hotel, en torno al
40% de todas las habitaciones, están equipadas con
aparatos que venden la clase de filmes que se acostumbraba
a ver principalmente en teatros para adultos solamente.
Basados en estimaciones proporcionadas por la industria
hotelera, al menos la mitad de todos los huéspedes compran
estas películas para adultos, lo que significa que el sexo
de pago de la televisión de las habitaciones de hotel
puede generar unas ventas de en torno a 190 millones de
dólares al año.


Las dos compañías que proporcionan a los hoteles filmes
pornográficos tienen ambas acciones en Wall Street.
La líder, On Command, con sede en Denver, está valorada en
más de 400 millones de dólares y su principal accionista es
Liberty Media, controlada por John C. Malone, el magnate
del cable y las telecomunicaciones, que se sienta en
la junta directiva de AT&T y que recientemente acordó
adquirir una participación del 15% de la News Corporation
de Murdoch. Los estadounidenses compran o alquilan videos
de sexo por valor de más de 4.000 millones al año en los
puntos de venta y gastan otros 800 millones adicionales
en filmes sexuales menos explícitos. Mientras, en Internet,
el sexo es una de las pocas cosas que encuentra dispuesto
a un gran número de personas a revelar los números de sus
tarjetas de crédito. Según los dos servicios de
clasificación de la red, en torno a uno de cada cuatro
usuarios regulares de Internet, 21 millones de
norteamericanos, visita uno de los más de 60.000 sitos de
sexo en la red, al menos una vez al mes, más gente de la
que entra en los sitos deportivos o gubernamentales.
El «Times» indicaba que algunos de los más populares
dominios de la red son los de New Frontier Media,
de cuya propiedad participan de AT&T, Time Warner,
Advance-Newhouse, Cox Communications y Comcast.
La difusión de la pornografía a través de Internet
preocupa especialmente, dada la casi total falta de
control sobre los contenidos, y al mismo tiempo la
habilidad de algunos para acceder al material.
Según el «Globe and Mail» (2 diciembre), sólo en los tres
últimos años, el número de norteamericanos con acceso a
Internet se ha casi triplicado hasta más de 77,4 millones.
Casi una tercera parte de estos usuarios,
más de 23 millones, son visitantes habituales de sitos
porno. El «Globe and Mail» indicaba que este boom
«plantea el espectro de una crisis cultural».
La red está ofreciendo porno fuera de los bajos fondos y
fuera de los estantes escondidos de los quioscos,
poniéndolo en manos de cualquiera que pueda acceder a
Internet. Esto ha llevado a un vasto aumento del número
de personas adictas a material clasificado X.
Se estima que 5,5 millones de norteamericanos emplean
más de 11 horas a la semana en los sitos porno, lo que
se define como adicción.


Cuando AT&T anunció que quería empezar a ofrecer la
Hot Network de porno duro a sus 2,2 millones de
suscriptores de cable digital, empezando en agosto,
fue castigada por las críticas y presionada por grupos
religiosos y cívicos que tienen acciones en la compañía.
Según el «New York Times», un grupo de inversores de
un fondo compartido, que incluía a las Hermanas de la
Caridad de Nueva York, la Iglesia Evangélica Luterana
de Estados Unidos y la Iglesia Mennonita, dijeron a
la AT&T que sus miembros no deseaban participar en una
compañía que vende pornografía. «En el centro de nuestra
preocupación está la idea de que las grandes compañías
están entrando en la pornografía dura –dijo Mark Regier,
que gestiona el fondo compartido de los 800.000 miembros
de la confesión mennonita–. Para una compañía con la
tradición de AT&T y su trabajo de beneficencia,
estar envuelta en la pornografía a este nivel es increíble.
Yo no pienso que mucha gente comprenda lo que significa
eliminar las barreras a esta clase de material tal como lo
está haciendo AT&T». Afortunadamente, no todos los
interesados en los medios de comunicación han optado por
el negocio del porno. Según informaba el «National
Catholic Register» (3 diciembre), Adelphia, el mayor
proveedor de televisión por cable del área de Los Angeles,
ha abandonado la programación exclusivamente pornográfica.
Adelphia es la sexta mayor proveedora de televisión por
cable de Estados Unidos, con 5,6 millones de suscriptores,
y tiene una política de no favorecer la pornografía.
Cuando compra una compañía que incluye canales
pornográficos, tranquilamente abandona estos canales y
ofrece programas alternativos. Aunque esta política se
ha llevado a cabo sin ser notada en muchas ciudades,
en Los Angeles el hecho ha llamado la atención.
En una noticia de primera página, el pasado 4 de noviembre,
«Los Angeles Times» informaba que el cambio de programación
de Adelphia había enfadado a los ejecutivos de otras
compañías de televisión por cable y calificaba la decisión
de «arriesgada». Sin embargo, Robert W. Peters,
presidente de «Morality in Media», de Nueva York,
aplaudió la política de Adelphia, diciendo que «merecían
una Medalla del Congreso».


Al judio le importa que el goy consuma pornografía,
da igual en qué termine, que la consuma cuando quiera,
es GRÁTIS.

Cuando un producto es grátis, usted es el producto.







Si lees el talmud o lees los protocolos de los sabios
de sion, el goy es el objeto de miles de dañinos planes...


POSDATA: Menuda pagina e hilo mas largo he puesto


----------



## Mr.Foster (5 Jul 2020)

Murdoch1488 dijo:


> POSDATA: Menuda pagina e hilo mas largo he puesto



Que como debe suponer, NADIE se lo va a leer.
Otra cosa hubiera sido, si se hubiera tomado el trabajo de editar el tocho, pulirlo, separarlo en parrafos más cómodos de leer, etc,etc.
Buen material arruinado en la presentación...


----------



## 917 (6 Jul 2020)

Mira, esto es una foro lleno de moralistas católicos a tope. Y yo estoy harto de ese rollo, que me lo vienen atizando desde mi adolescencia.


----------



## 917 (6 Jul 2020)

*Puta magufería de la extrema derecha yanqui. *

Que os aproveche.


----------



## Alarkos (6 Jul 2020)

917 dijo:


> *Puta magufería de la extrema derecha yanqui. *
> 
> Que os aproveche.



Aclárate o es yanqui o es moral católica. Las dos no puede ser.


----------



## 917 (7 Jul 2020)

Alarkos dijo:


> Aclárate o es yanqui o es moral católica. Las dos no puede ser.



A mi me lavaron el cerebro con moral católica, pero todo ese rollo apestoso con tantos colorines es pura magufería yanqui.


----------



## 917 (7 Jul 2020)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Que como debe suponer, NADIE se lo va a leer.
> Otra cosa hubiera sido, si se hubiera tomado el trabajo de editar el tocho, pulirlo, separarlo en parrafos más cómodos de leer, etc,etc.
> Buen material arruinado en la presentación...



Es un rollo magufo USA, sin mas.


----------



## eljusticiero (7 Jul 2020)

El porno realista es bueno, puede ayudar a las parejas. Luego hay otro tipo de películas que son auténtica degradación y veneno en la mente de los más jóvenes. No, perforar por 3 orificios a una mujer no es la vida real


----------



## Alarkos (7 Jul 2020)

917 dijo:


> A mi me lavaron el cerebro con moral católica, pero todo ese rollo apestoso con tantos colorines es pura magufería yanqui.



Es decir, la moral yanqui que es principalmente protestante esta en contra de ello. La moral católica europea, prácticamente contraria al protestantismo, esta también en contra de ello.

¿Algo de razón tendrán entonces no?


----------



## 917 (7 Jul 2020)

Alarkos dijo:


> Es decir, la moral yanqui que es principalmente protestante esta en contra de ello. La moral católica europea, prácticamente contraria al protestantismo, esta también en contra de ello.
> 
> ¿Algo de razón tendrán entonces no?



Ambas son sexófobas.
Pero bueno, que me da igual, prediques lo que prediques. Siempre que no te dediques a perseguir a nadie.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Jul 2020)

eljusticiero dijo:


> No, perforar por 3 orificios a una mujer no es la vida real



Usted fue al hueso del problema.
Bien dice, la porno puede ser un instrumento didáctico y hasta terapéutico.
El problema es cuando ciertos sujetos, flojitos de mollera,confunden los límites de la fantasía con la realidad misma.
Entonces esos tipos con el cerebro lleno de esa mierda sale a la calle a interactuar con otros pensando que esas fantasias pueden realizarse y claro, él ser el protagonista...
No puede haber duda que la pornografía es el denominador común en todos los actos de violencia sexual que vemos en los diarios todos los días.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Jul 2020)

Y que pasa con los efectos negativos de no tener con quien follar. Porque si a mi me diesen una chavala para follar, seguro que consumiria menos porno.

Joder, es que parece que el porno o la prostitucion siempre estan relacionados con el vicio, pero apenas se habla de la necesidad de sexo con regularidad para tratar de llevar una vida mas plena y saludable.


----------



## derepen (7 Jul 2020)

Los efectos dañinos que he observado son:
-Complejo por tener la polla más pequeña que los actores
-Salir a la calle saciado e ignorar a mujeres guapas que podrían ser tu pareja simplemente por haberte hecho una paja
-Ver a las chicas normales como no demasiado guapas... porque son distintas al estándar habitual del porno
-Problemas de eyaculación. Al masturbarte siempre en la misma postura tu cuerpo se acostumbra y cuando estás follando no encuentras la misma forma de placer que te suele llevar al orgasmo.
-Sentimiento de derrota. Cualquier problema, por pequeño que sea, te parecerá una montaña que no puedes escalar.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Jul 2020)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y que pasa con los efectos negativos de no tener con quien follar. Porque si a mi me diesen una chavala para follar, seguro que consumiria menos porno.



Pero comprenda usted, que hablamos de cosas diferentes.
Usted tiene un inconveniente pasajero, que tarde o temprano resolverá.
Pero otra cosa es aquel que viendo porno dia y noche, su entendimiento se confunde y sale a la calle a hacer realidad las fantasias que ve en la basura porno.
Ese mecanismo es potencialmente violento, y es el que sufre la Sociedad, no el primero que usted menciona.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Jul 2020)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Pero comprenda usted, que hablamos de cosas diferentes.
> Usted tiene un inconveniente pasajero, que tarde o temprano resolverá.
> Pero otra cosa es aquel que viendo porno dia y noche, su entendimiento se confunde y sale a la calle a hacer realidad las fantasias que ve en la basura porno.
> Ese mecanismo es potencialmente violento, y es el que sufre la Sociedad, no el primero que usted menciona.



Como que pasajero, si llevo años y años sin echar un misero polvo. De pasajero nada, compañero, yo me la pelo y consumo porno por pura necesidad, como la inmensa mayoria. Porque incluso la mayoria de los que lo hacen aun follando regularmente, necesitan tambien el porno o la prostitucion para compensar las carencias de su vida sexual.

Porque por mucho que tenga uno a alguien con quien follar, no es lo mismo hacerlo con alguien del monton, que con una de esas jevas impresionantes que salen en el porno. O comparar el tipico caliqueño monotono y aburrido con la parienta, con esas folladas siderales que se ven en las pelis de putas, haciendo toda clase de posturas y guarreridas.

Y aunque sea cierto que algunos queden trastornados de ver tanto porno y luego salgan a la calle dispuestos a cometer violaciones, que me dice de todos aquellos que precisamente gracias a aliviarse y contentarse con el porno, no salen con la tranca en la mano dispuestos a violar a la primera que pase.

El porno, la prostitucion y las pajas en general, tienen muchos mas efectos positivos que negativos en la sociedad. O cuando menos, nunca se ha podido demostrar que el puritanismo y la represion hayan sido mejor solucion.

Si se prohibiese el porno y la prostitucion, entonces si que la cosa se convertiria en una bomba de relojeria. Aumentarian las violaciones, los abusos, y el numero de obsesos sexuales y pederastas. Porque el sexo tambien es una necesidad, pero si la gente se sintiese sexualmente satisfecha, se cansarian del porno o de irse de putas o de cascarse pajas.

Un adicto al sexo, es aquel que utiliza el sexo como via de escape para otra serie de carencias, pero si ya de por si careces de una vida sexual plena y satisfactoria, el consumo de pornografia no es un adiccion, sino una consecuencia logica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2020)

explico en una imagen por qué la identidad homosexual y cualquier identidad sexual son falsas :


----------



## Hermericus (11 Jul 2020)

El porno es malo y perjudicial.

Pero vete a convencer de eso a un tio de 15 , 20 o 30 años que piensa con el cipote.

La civilizacion se pierde.


----------



## Javiser (11 Jul 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Tambien hay niños que beben alcohol. Cerramos estrella galicia?



No, pero Cruzcampo no estaría mal cerrarla , pero por vender meado de gato y llamarlo cerveza


----------



## Trinitario (8 Ago 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> El problema es que muchos confunden amor con enamoramiento o con novia.
> Tu puedes tener sexo con una persona en un club de intercambio y como ser humano que es no ser para nada un sexo frío.
> Te puedes enrollar con una chica en una discoteca y besaros increíblemente cálido y con empatía y agradecimiento mutuo cayendoos increíble, eso es amor aunque la chica diga que no y lo niegue, ahí hubo amor y cualquier persona sana siente amor por el prójimo.
> No se que tontería tiene el ser humano con que si es una desconocida no hay amor, pero luego se compran un perro y le aman desde el primer día.



En esta parte te doy la razón.

Desde chaval, allá por los 17 di con el "santo grial" y elaboré estrategias que me dieron muy buenos frutos en ligue de chicas, en ocasiones mientras estaba con una, otras me estaban esperando en su casa para recibir lo suyo.

Pero yo tenía una norma muy clara, mientras estaba con una, la consideraba LA ÚNICA, LA AMADA. La trataba con el máximo de amor, amor sincero, con todo tipo de detalles y preámbulos, tal como si fuera la mujer de mi vida.

NOTA: La mente humana es muy "Hackeable", basta con "Vivir" una situación con la máxima intensidad/sinceridad como para que se convierta en una "Realidad".

Y no era una comedia, era REAL, y lo hacía (al menos inicialmente) por puro "egoísmo", pues así disfrutaba yo más al máximo. 
Pero lo curioso fue, que la mayoría deseaba repetir, algunas me decían que cosas como: 

"Me has arreglado el Chichi", o es el primer orgasmo de mi vida... Yo alucinaba, ya que algunas eran ya veteranas en este tema y pasar de no tener nunca un orgasmo, a repetir una y otra vez y chorrear como una fuente por la vagina, hay un buen trecho, pero al parecer la expresión de amor fue el tema determinante para que pudieran mantener el Clímax.

El resultado es que, aunque luego se enteraran que iba con otras, querían repetir conmigo, y me ahorraban buena parte del trabajo, siempre tenía reservas.

Conclusión: El amor SI es determínate en la mayoría de relaciones sexuales. Con amor se liberan más endorfinas, y una caterva de neurotransmisores que benefician al organismo, más orgasmos, dilatación vaginal, ...





Play_91 dijo:


> El sexo sin amor (no sin enamoramiento o sin que sea tu novi@) en la mujer es imposible. Es imposible separar amor de sexo por completo. No digo que estés enamorada pero por completo es imposible. Hay chicas que son más frías por problemas / bloqueos que tienen eso si.




Aquí ya no te doy la razón, el ser humano es extraordinariamente diverso, hay personas (de ambos sexos) que buscan el sexo "per si", como una mera situación de placer e intercambio puntual.


----------



## vinicio (8 Ago 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Los efectos dañinos que he observado son:
> -Complejo por tener la polla más pequeña que los actores
> -Salir a la calle saciado e ignorar a mujeres guapas que podrían ser tu pareja simplemente por haberte hecho una paja
> -Ver a las chicas normales como no demasiado guapas... porque son distintas al estándar habitual del porno
> ...



-Complejo por tener la polla más pequeña que los actores
absurdo, esa gente es profesional, acaso sientes complejo de messi o de cristiano ronaldo? o de culturistas? imbecilidad.
-Salir a la calle saciado e ignorar a mujeres guapas que podrían ser tu pareja simplemente por haberte hecho una paja
Si piensas que por no ignorarlas vas a follartelas o van a ser tu pareja, es que eres imbecil y vives en una realidad pararela, esa tia te va a ignorar, pajeandote o no pajeandote.
-Ver a las chicas normales como no demasiado guapas... porque son distintas al estándar habitual del porno
Otra idiotez, me pajeo y sigo viendolas igual, como un puto objeto sexual, que es para lo unico que sirve esa basura humana (ella piensa igual de ti, no te flipes)
-Problemas de eyaculación. Al masturbarte siempre en la misma postura tu cuerpo se acostumbra y cuando estás follando no encuentras la misma forma de placer que te suele llevar al orgasmo.
Otra pollada, se nota que no has follado mucho
-Sentimiento de derrota. Cualquier problema, por pequeño que sea, te parecerá una montaña que no puedes escalar.
Aqui estoy medianamente de acuerdo


----------



## Play_91 (15 Sep 2020)

Además la pornografía es una sexualidad muy negativa y deformante donde se trata a la mujer como si fuese un trapo que sólo sabe chupártela cuando una relación sexual es mucho más que una polla y un coño.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Sep 2020)

La lujuria (y en nuestros tiempos su herramienta preferida, la pornografía) es un *excesivo amor por los placeres de la carne*. Es la prostitución del amor, la *extensión del amor a sí mismo hasta un punto donde el ego se proyecta* en otra persona y la ama bajo la ilusión que es el tú amado.

El verdadero amor está dirigido hacia una persona, la cual es vista como irreemplazable y única, pero *la lujuria excluye toda consideración personal en favor de una experiencia de los sentidos*. El yo coloca de forma equivocada rótulos modernos sobre la lujuria pretendiendo que éste es un pecado necesario para la “salud” o para una “vida plena” o para “expresar la personalidad”. El fervoroso intento de otorgarle una garantía científica a esta conducta es, en sí mismo, una indicación de cuán grande es la renuencia que normalmente siente la gente a considerar esta ruptura de la ley moral como el pecado que en realidad es. Hoy en día, *los hombres* y mujeres* están aburridos y descontentos; se vuelven entonces hacia la lujuria (y en nuestros tiempos su herramienta preferida, la pornografía) para compensar su aflicción interior, sólo para, al final encontrarse hundidos en una mayor desesperanza*. Como dice San Agustín: “Dios no obliga al hombre a ser puro; deja solos exclusivamente a quienes merecen ser olvidados”.

La lujuria es una *desviación* del centro de la personalidad del espíritu a la carne, *del yo al ego*. En algunas instancias, sus excesos nacen de una conciencia intranquila y del deseo de escapar de su persona hacia otras. Algunas veces existe el deseo contrario de hacer del yo algo supremo a través de la subordinación de otras personas a él. En sus etapas posteriores, el libertino *encuentra que ni la liberación de su ser ni la idolatría son posibles por un tiempo demasiado prolongado; el alma es llevada de vuelta a su ser y, por lo tanto, a un infierno interior*. El efecto de la lujuria en la voluntad se manifiesta como un odio a Dios y la negación de la inmortalidad. Asimismo, los excesos vacían la fuente de la energía espiritual hasta el grado tal que finalmente uno se vuelve incapaz de emitir un juicio sereno en ningún otro campo.

Lujuria no es igual a sexo, porque el sexo es puramente biológico y una capacidad otorgada por Dios. Tampoco es amor, que encuentra en el sexo una de sus expresiones legítimas (en el matrimonio). *La lujuria es el aislamiento del sexo, del verdadero amor.* No hay pasión que lleve más rápidamente a la esclavitud como la lujuria, así como no hay una cuyas perversiones destruyan más rápidamente el poder del intelecto y de la voluntad. Los excesos afectan a la razón de cuatro modos: pervirtiendo el entendimiento, de manera que uno se vuelve intelectualmente ciego e incapaz de ver la verdad; debilitando la prudencia y el sentido de los valores, por lo que se desemboca en la temeridad; vigorizando el amor propio y hasta generar la irreflexión; debilitando la voluntad hasta que el poder de decisión se pierde y uno se vuelve víctima de la inconstancia de carácter.

Los efectos sobre la voluntad y la razón son desastrosos. En aquellos que se entregan repetidas veces a los excesos, es posible que haya un odio a Dios y a la religión y una negación de la inmortalidad. El odio a lo divino viene porque Dios es visto como un obstáculo para la autogratificación. Los libertinos niegan a Dios porque su omnipresencia significa que su conducta ha sido observada por Aquel que la reprobará. Hasta tanto esos individuos abandonen su animalidad egocéntrica, deben insistir en ser ateos, ya que sólo un ateo es capaz de imaginar que nadie lo observa.
La negación de la inmortalidad es un efecto secundario de la lujuria. Puesto que el ególatra vive cada vez en la carne, la idea de un juicio se le vuelve más y más desagradable. Para aquietar sus temores, adopta la creencia de que nunca habrá un Juicio. Aceptar la inmortalidad significaría una responsabilidad que el lujurioso ego del libertino teme enfrentar, ya que, si lo hiciera, lo forzaría a transformar su vida entera. La mera mención de una vida futura puede llevar a esta persona a un furioso cinismo; que le recuerden la posibilidad del juicio aumenta su angustiosa ansiedad. Todo intento de salvar a una persona así es visto por ella como un ataque a su felicidad.

La creencia en Dios y en la inmortalidad haría que el ego libertino deseara ser un yo, pero cuando no está listo para abandonar su vicio, debe negarse a mantener ese tipo de pensamiento. Sería bueno que los defensores de la religión, al tratar con ególatras que están momentáneamente perdidos en los lodazales de la lujuria, aprendieran que debe existir una voluntad de cambio previo a un cambio en la creencia religiosa. Una vez que el libertino abandona el mal, buscará la Verdad, porque ya no necesita temerle.

La lujuria no tiene relación con la lícita expresión del sexo dentro de un matrimonio legítimo. El amor matrimonial es la formación del “nosotros”, que es la extinción del ego-centrismo. En el amor matrimonial, el yo busca el crecimiento completo del Tú, de la personalidad opuesta al yo. No existe momento más sagrado que aquel en que el ego se rinde a otra personalidad, de manera tal que la necesidad de poseer desaparece en la alegría de amar a la otra persona. Estos amantes nunca están solos, porque se necesitan tres y no dos para hacer el amor, y ese tercero es Dios. Un ego ama a otro ego por lo que éste da, pero el yo ama a otro yo por lo que es. El amor es la unión de dos pobrezas que dan surgimiento a una gran riqueza.

El divorcio, la infidelidad, la ausencia planeada de hijos, los matrimonios no válidos, son otras tantas parodias y herejías contra el amor, y aquello que es enemigo del amor, es enemigo de la vida y la felicidad.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Sep 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Como se parece la realidad a la propaganda clasica antisemita.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 263648



Coño, si es la Harry Potter. Ahora anda de cabecilla del derecho de la mujer y no se qué más. Pues parece que también tuvo que pasar por el aro (o por el palo) del señor mayor ese que le agarra. A saber los casos así que habrá en el mundo del _famoseo._


----------



## juantxxxo (15 Sep 2020)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Sep 2020)

> ¨Como otro tipo de adicciones, siempre buscaría material más potente, más explícito, más gráfico. Como en cualquier otra adicción, siempre buscas algo que es aún más y más duro, algo que te de un mayor sentido de excitación. Hasta que llegas a un punto en el que la pornografía no es suficiente.





> He pasado en prisión cierto tiempo. He conocido a numerosos hombres que se sintieron motivados a ejercer la violencia, como yo. Sin excepción, todos y cada uno de ellos estaban profundamente relacionados con la pornografía. Sin duda alguna, sin excepción, profundamente influenciados y consumidos por su adicción a la pornografía.¨



Ted Bundy, entrevista antes de ser ejecutado.


----------



## Mardoqueo (19 Sep 2020)

¿Creen que la pornografía se fue "refinando"?¿Podría ser que han mejorado la selección de putas?¿Han mejorado los planos?¿Se ha creado una suerte de vedettes del mundo de la pornografía?
¿Podría ser que la pornografía es el estandarte principal del matriarcado? Un grupo de puta que tienen en jaque a miles de "hombres" mediante las cadenas del sexo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Sep 2020)

es para reducir la raza blanca, plan kalergi


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Sep 2020)

es posible, pero independiente de los efectos negativos del uso excesivo de porno.


----------



## Yakuza (23 Sep 2020)

Aparte de tener razón, otro efecto del porno es el creciente puterio y practicas aberrantes que cada vez están mas extendidas y normalizadas con las nefastas consecuencias en las relaciones de parejas que todos conocemos.


----------



## arriondas (23 Sep 2020)

Yakuza dijo:


> Aparte de tener razón, otro efecto del porno es el creciente puterio y practicas aberrantes que cada vez están mas extendidas y normalizadas con las nefastas consecuencias en las relaciones de parejas que todos conocemos.



Algo que se ha comentado en este foro en más de una ocasión, y que es muy cierto. El consumo masivo de porno, al aumentar el umbral de excitación, tiene como consecuencia la excesiva promiscuidad, la proliferación de toda clase de parafilias y perversiones, el abandono de lo que venía siendo el cortejo o el pasteleo (por parte de ambos), etc. Claro, al que está enchangado al porno no le vale con "tradicional"; se ha acostumbrado a las situaciones que ve en el ese género. Los chutes de dopamina con los que sobrecarga el cerebro provocan que necesite estímulos cada vez más fuertes. Se convierte en alguien hipersexualizado incapaz de tener una relación sana con otra persona. De ahí, entre otras cosas, el crecimiento del puterío que mencionas; es más, entre el adicto al porno y algunos puteros existen ciertas similitudes.

El consumo excesivo de porno conduce a una degeneración del sexo, al colocarlo en el lugar que no le corresponde.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Sep 2020)

arriondas dijo:


> Algo que se ha comentado en este foro en más de una ocasión, y que es muy cierto. El consumo masivo de porno, al aumentar el umbral de excitación, tiene como consecuencia la excesiva promiscuidad, la proliferación de toda clase de parafilias y perversiones, el abandono de lo que venía siendo el cortejo o el pasteleo (por parte de ambos), etc. Claro, al que está enchangado al porno no le vale con "tradicional"; se ha acostumbrado a las situaciones que ve en el ese género. Los chutes de dopamina con los que sobrecarga el cerebro provocan que necesite estímulos cada vez más fuertes. Se convierte en alguien hipersexualizado incapaz de tener una relación sana con otra persona. De ahí, entre otras cosas, el crecimiento del puterío que mencionas; es más, entre el adicto al porno y algunos puteros existen ciertas similitudes.
> 
> El consumo excesivo de porno conduce a una degeneración del sexo, al colocarlo en el lugar que no le corresponde.



Completamente de acuerdo, y si permites a un católico añadir algo, debo decir que conduce a la animalización del ser humano y a su humillación.

Tengamos en cuenta que todas las actrices y actores porno fueron niños inocentes, con padres que en muchos casos los amaron. 

Para nosotros los cristianos, y para mí el primero que de vez en cuando hago click donde no debería porque no soy de piedra, el visionado de porno es materia muy grave y la misma Virgen María en una de sus apariciones dijo que el pecado de impureza sexual es uno de los que más frecuentemente provocan la condenación de las almas. 

Un místico católico pudo observar en una revelación durante uno de sus éxtasis, cómo los adúlteros que mueren sin arrepentimieno llegan a intergrar un mismo cuerpo monstruoso con quienes cometieron adulterio y son igualmente condenados...llegó a ver cómo lo primero que pierden los condenados es la voz humana, la facultad de expresarse, por lo que emiten sonidos animalescos y guturales de desesperación, antes de arracimarse con otras almas en una neblina parduzca que flota sobre un abismo sin fondo..., que al fin y al cabo es lo que Satanás desea, ver a los hechos a imagen y semejanza de Dios humillados y animalizados.

Cuesta muchísimo, en esta generación tan promiscua y con tanta carne al alcance de la mano, el que el espíritu embride y cabalgue la carne. Pero la recompensa es eterna. Y la condenación también.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Sep 2020)

Hay que ser muy imbécil para consumir porno.


----------



## RDMS (23 Sep 2020)

A quien le importa? 
tgirl shemale latina ladyboy fuck girl sexy and hot


----------



## arriondas (23 Sep 2020)

Para un adolescente el consumo de porno es una auténtica bomba, directa a su cerebro. En nuestros tiempos de estudiantes de instituto el acceso al porno estaba mucho más limitado que hoy en día; se fantaseaba más (con chicas y mujeres de nuestro entorno), se dejaba volar la imaginación, tirando de las revistas tipo Interviú, los catálogos de ropa interior, los reportajes y anuncios con mujeres ligeras de ropa, escenas de cama en las pelis (que además muchas veces ni siquiera eran explícitas)... lo que teníamos en nuestro "disco duro", vaya. Y estimulaba la imaginación, siendo más erotismo que porno propiamente dicho.

Ahora no. Ocurre lo que dices; al ver tanto porno acaba creyendo que lo que sale en las pelis y en los vídeos es la norma, la realidad. Eso se va a notar a la hora de relacionarse con las chicas; se va a sentir insatisfecho... o acomplejado, según el caso. Acabará pensando que las tías son unas estrechas, porque no se comportan como las actrices porno.


----------



## Yakuza (23 Sep 2020)

arriondas dijo:


> Para un adolescente el consumo de porno es una auténtica bomba, directa a su cerebro. En nuestros tiempos de estudiantes de instituto el acceso al porno estaba mucho más limitado que hoy en día; se fantaseaba más (con chicas y mujeres de nuestro entorno), se dejaba volar la imaginación, tirando de las revistas tipo Interviú, los catálogos de ropa interior, los reportajes y anuncios con mujeres ligeras de ropa, escenas de cama en las pelis (que además muchas veces ni siquiera eran explícitas)... lo que teníamos en nuestro "disco duro", vaya. Y estimulaba la imaginación, siendo más erotismo que porno propiamente dicho.
> 
> Ahora no. Ocurre lo que dices; al ver tanto porno acaba creyendo que lo que sale en las pelis y en los vídeos es la norma, la realidad. Eso se va a notar a la hora de relacionarse con las chicas; se va a sentir insatisfecho... o acomplejado, según el caso. Acabará pensando que las tías son unas estrechas, porque no se comportan como las actrices porno.



Yo empece a ver porno por internet a los 20 años y hoy me cuesta horrores conseguir una erección si no es viendo los vídeos de fisting, gang bang, puke y demás bazofia. Por suerte ahora soy consciente de lo que el porno ha hecho con mi cerebro y de que tengo un largo camino que recorrer para normalizar ni neurotransmisores, pero cada vez me encuentro con más mujeres que me piden ese tipo de prácticas y que les está pasando como a mi, que sólo disfrutan cuando son humilladas, sodomizadas y demás.


----------



## capitan anchoa (23 Sep 2020)

Yo doy la razón al artículo, la pornografía es mala y distorsiona la imagen que uno tiene de si mismo disminuyendo la autoestima. Me gustaría más si pusieran a gente normal, como tu y como yo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mis Alaska (28 Sep 2020)

No son chorradas. Ocurre y es real.


----------



## Percentil99 (6 Oct 2020)

Grupos de telegram en inglés sobre el tema (escapad de los grupos en español, no son serios):

NoFap International

NoFap Community


----------



## mr_nobody (15 Oct 2020)

Que se entiende por uso excesivo de pornografia? Cascartela 5 veces al día con porno o 2 veces a la semana ya es excesivo?


----------



## Arnau92 (15 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Que se entiende por uso excesivo de pornografia? Cascartela 5 veces al día con porno o 2 veces a la semana ya es excesivo?



La pornografía per se es negativa. La actual es peor aún de la que se producía antes al tener mayor impacto a nivel cognitivo.


----------



## boreonáusico (20 Oct 2020)

Artículo hecho por un cura/monja o por una feminazi, o por ambos.

_"ER PORNOH EH MU MALOH, T DEGA SIEGO, T SALEN PeLOH EN LAH MANOH, PRODUSEH DIZFUNSIÓ HEREKTIR, EZ ZATANIKO Y MASHISTAH FACHA FRANKO UAAAAAAAAH"_


----------



## trellat (20 Oct 2020)

La pornografia hoy en dia esta demasiado accesible, ese es el problema. Hoy me la he meneado con una escena de una contra 5 tios en el hamster en el movil, con tan solo dos clicks, por la cara ... y como yo cualquiera. Es una bestialidad que eso pueda llegar con la misma facilidad a crios de 14 o 15 años, sean menas o no ...
Pero en fin, es lo de siempre, ya sabemos de sobra como proceden los politicos ante esto y lo demas



hacen lo que les manda los mercados les guste o no a los votantes

No me extraña que Trump quiera meter mano a Google ...


----------



## yoshi (21 Oct 2020)

en cuanto uno puede empezar a recuperarse las hormonas? la testosterona? si deja el porno y la masturbacion
yo soy adicto y batallo en dejar la masturbacion y la pornografia


----------



## Cliff Unger (21 Oct 2020)

Nunca he comprendido como puede haber adictos al porno. ¿Están todo el rato cascándosela o como va eso?


----------



## Arnau92 (21 Oct 2020)

yoshi dijo:


> en cuanto uno puede empezar a recuperarse las hormonas? la testosterona? si deja el porno y la masturbacion
> yo soy adicto y batallo en dejar la masturbacion y la pornografia



Nunca es mal momento para dejarlo. Cualquier cambio a mejor en los hábitos será un punto a tu favor.

Sustituye estas cosas por hábitos más sanos: senderismo, entrenamiento muscular, aprendizaje de nuevas pasiones.

Manual básico sobre nutrición, entrenamiento muscular y hábitos saludables


----------



## bsnas (27 Oct 2020)

En todo caso seran adictos a las pajas, y que necesitan ver algo de la infinita oferta de internet para motivarse cada vez que les da ganas de menearsela.

Si no hubiera internet o tanta oferta de porno se la cascarian igual usando la imaginacion o alguna otra cosa.


----------



## El gran timador (27 Oct 2020)

46 tacos, 2 chavales apuntó de entrar a la universidad y el tercero en camino. Pues no hay día que yo recuerde que no me halla dado gusto. Y tengo muy buena memoria. Así que esos supuestos estudios no se de donde os los sacáis.


----------



## Insert Coin (28 Oct 2020)

El gran timador dijo:


> 46 tacos, 2 chavales apuntó de entrar a la universidad y el tercero en camino. Pues no hay día que yo recuerde que no me halla dado gusto. Y tengo muy buena memoria. Así que esos supuestos estudios no se de donde os los sacáis.



A fap a day keeps the doctor away. O eran manzanas...

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hermericus (28 Oct 2020)

El porno es lo mas cutre y patetico que hay.

Huir de eso. Es dañino a la larga y a la corta.


----------



## ENRABATOR (28 Oct 2020)

El porno es lo mas beta que hay: ver a otro tio follando. Ademas, hay estudios que apuntan en la linea de que el porno reduce la cantidad de materia gris, Watching porn associated with male brain shrinkage

Es otra droga mas para tener a la gente controladita


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Oct 2020)

La época que más porno vi fue estando de soltero, que iba a gayola con porno cada 3 o 4 días de media. Pero lo compensaba de sobra con 1 gayola diaria en la ducha, tirando de imaginación.

Nunca me he encontrado adicto al porno, aunque hay 3 escenas en particular que son mi fetiche desde hace décadas, nunca me aburro de verlas (y usarlas).


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Oct 2020)

El problema es que todos esos artículos son de revistas de psiquiatría. Los mismos psiquiatras que afirman que darle por culo a otro tío no es enfermizo pero al parecer pelartela viendo a una mujer desnuda sí.

En suma, no hay más preguntas señoría.


----------



## Arnau92 (29 Oct 2020)

Para los que hablen inglés quizás les interesa el vídeo: 

El contenido es bastante similar al expuesto en el hilo


----------



## Arnau92 (8 Nov 2020)

Con el tiempo se resetea. Cuanto mayor sea el tiempo de abstinencia mayor será la mejora.

Cualquier cambio a mejor siempre será positivo, mucho más positivo que rendirse a un vicio que te es perjudicial en todos los sentidos.


----------



## Arnau92 (8 Nov 2020)

En todo caso te referirás a su sometimiento. De todos modos no es posible elaborar una respuesta completa sobre quienes mueven los hilos de esta industria y consiguieron cambiar las leyes de países como Estados Unidos (AI Goldstein) para que este tipo de contenido que anteriormente era impensable que pudiera llegar a estar a disposición del público fácilmente (mucho menos niños de 12 años)


----------



## Uritorco (14 Nov 2020)

No encontraras ningun estudio que afirme que el consumo de pornografia es bueno. Desde hace decadas todos señalan lo contrario, asociandola a todo tipo de patologias que se acaban desarrollando con el tiempo. La sexualidad mercantilizada es un producto tipico del capitalismo y las sociedades de consumo. Hay que saber separar la pornografia, en cuyo catalogo se incluye ademas todo tipo de practicas aberrantes, de la sexualidad, que es algo que debe de quedar en la mas estricta intimidad.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2020)

El juego, el alcohol, el porno... pues muy moderadamente y dándole "uso" ocasional está bien, incluso yo diría que es hasta sano.

Si abusas pues si, es malo.

Nada nuevo.


----------



## imaginARIO (14 Nov 2020)

No digas chorradas, gracias a esa industria, esas bellezas las han disfrutado platónicamente, millones de hombres y no un sólo infecto carapadre a buen seguro cornudo...


----------



## Uritorco (14 Nov 2020)

Actores en 2016 de uno de los principales canales de pornografia luciendo propaganda masonica, el inconfundible ojo de Horus. ¿Sera casualidad? No, son judios y masones quienes dirigen la industria del vicio y la perversion.


----------



## El CEO (15 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> El juego, el alcohol, el porno... pues muy moderadamente y dándole "uso" ocasional está bien, incluso *yo diría que* es hasta sano.
> 
> Si abusas pues si, es malo.
> 
> Nada nuevo.



Tú dirías, en base a qué?


----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Nov 2020)

_*Trata de no mirar al fondo de pozos oscuros,*_
*si insistes en hacerlo,
él te empezará a mirar a tí,*
_*Y no te abandonará jamás... *_

Nietzsche


----------



## OSPF (15 Nov 2020)

Yo uso el porno para no pelarmela pensando en mi ex...creo que el porno es mas sano



Edu.R dijo:


> El juego, el alcohol, el porno... pues muy moderadamente y dándole "uso" ocasional está bien, incluso yo diría que es hasta sano.
> 
> Si abusas pues si, es malo.
> 
> Nada nuevo.



Pues como todo en esta vida


----------



## progretario (15 Nov 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Pornografía es sexo no real, sin deseo y que muestra a la mujer con un deseo sexual igual al del hombre cuando eso no es la realidad.
> Luego la prostitución es la continuación de la pornografía, igual, fingido, sin deseo, donde el hombre disfruta y la mujer finge por dinero = capitalismo más asqueroso.
> La gente se acostumbra a eso y luego ya no sabe ni cómo tratar con una mujer real, se cree que funcionan como los hombres.
> Sexo sin deseo es basura, llega un punto que el sexo pierde tanta calidad que la gente considera que el sexo está sobrevalorado.
> ...



ya salio el capitalismo como culpable, de una de las profesiones mas antigua del mundo y de la que no se libran los paraísos sociatas, donde todavía la necesidad y el hambre acaba siendo mayor y la prostitución y corrupción esta a todos los niveles, especialmente desde el estado/partido único que tiene todo el poder, si se pasa por el aro tienes puesto de "secretaria" al completo servicio y satisfacion del burócrata del turno, y con la ruina que generan el resto se prostituyen por medicinas o por no morirse de hambre o por ambición también, a ver si te crees que la irena montera se ha estado tirando al macho alfa coleta moñas por amor y su guapura o para que le ponga un ministerio


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (16 Nov 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (16 Nov 2020)

No recuerdo si deje este video de Pilar Baselga en este hilo, pero por si acaso conviene recordarlo.


----------



## Strokeholm (16 Nov 2020)

Seria mejor follarse a Thuma Dree


----------



## JoseII (18 Nov 2020)

Me parece perfecto que se controle la pornografía pero también que se instruya en valores como el decoro,..., en los propios medios de comunicación, se viste a las mujeres como PUTAS sin ningún sentido y decoro.

quereis que no exista pornografía y luego se blanquea la vida de una pobre persona como la Veneno, fue una desgraciada toda la vida y ejemplo de muy pocas virtudes,..., pero claro los mas media con el perborato blanqueando todo


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Nov 2020)

JoseII dijo:


> Me parece perfecto que se controle la pornografía pero también que se instruya en valores como el decoro,..., en los propios medios de comunicación, se viste a las mujeres como PUTAS sin ningún sentido y decoro.
> 
> quereis que no exista pornografía y luego se blanquea la vida de una pobre persona como la Veneno, fue una desgraciada toda la vida y ejemplo de muy pocas virtudes,..., pero claro los mas media con el perborato blanqueando todo



Me resulta sorprendente la utilización que se hace de la Veneno, efectivamente. Yo no la tenía por un transexual, ni él tampoco, dicho por él. Era un maricón que se vestía de mujer (palabras textuales de él). Tuvo una vida difícil. La vida de un enfermo mental nunca es fácil y este tipo lo era. 

Blanquearlo es una majadería. No he visto la serie, ni ganas, pero seguro que no han contado ni el 10% de la verdad.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Nov 2020)

El video de Pilar Baselga describe perfectamente el objeto de debate en este hilo.


----------



## L.RAMOS (22 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El video de Pilar Baselga describe perfectamente el objeto de debate en este hilo.




Pilar Baselga me da repelús. No, me da asco, directamente. Es una auténtica estúpida y una ignorante. No una necia, no. Una ignorante vanidosa.

Aún así, voy a ver el vídeo, porque lo recomiendas tú y porque el tema del hilo, me parece crucial en la sociedad que nos toca y toda información es poca.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Nov 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (23 Nov 2020)

L.RAMOS dijo:


> Pilar Baselga me da repelús. No, me da asco, directamente. Es una auténtica estúpida y una ignorante. No una necia, no. Una ignorante vanidosa.
> 
> Aún así, voy a ver el vídeo, porque lo recomiendas tú y porque el tema del hilo, me parece crucial en la sociedad que nos toca y toda información es poca.



Te equivocas con Baselga, lo que le reprocharia yo es que no deja de ser una derechista, con todos los defectos que eso conlleva. En otros temas, como toda la estafa del covid de rabiosa actualidad, creo que hace una gran labor. El analisis que hace en el video me parece correcto y bastante acertado, de ahi que lo haya recomendado. La verdad, es que es de lo poco decentillo que queda por jewtube, y eso que ya le han censurado su canal no se cuantas veces.


----------



## element (15 Dic 2020)




----------



## Leopoldo (6 Ene 2021)

Jamás en la historia hemos tenido porno en 2 cliks.

Los jóvenes que más pronto descubran el no-fap son aquellos que más lejos llegarán. El resto estarán sin energía, desmotivados, con falta de autoestima. No saben lo que les pasa hasta que prueban el no-fap. Y el que lo ha probado sabe de lo que hablo.

Consejos:
Instalar Metacert y controles parentales. Lo mejor es instalar varios. Recomiendo además blocklist para bloquear las páginas que no bloquean los controles parentales.

Móvil si es posible: básico y funcional. Ha ser posible que no permita videos.

Durante las primeras semanas hay que desengancharse del porno, y después luego del FAP. Una vez nos hemos quitado del porno, pasamos al FAP. Es un consejo. No quitarse de los dos al mismo tiempo, porque el objetivo es disociar el FAP (a saco de placer) del visionado de porno. Una vez dejas el porno, te das cuenta de que necesitas menos FAP. La batalla más dura es contra el porno. Te das cuenta de lo que necesitas no es el FAP, son esas imágenes, esos vídeos, esa actriz pej. El objetivo final es eliminar el FAP. El cuerpo cuanto menos lo haces, menos ganas tienes de hacerlo. Hay que salir de esa espiral de excitación/satisfacción.

Probadlo os cambiará la vida. Además cómo decís que no engancha y que son cosas de curas debe ser pan comido no? 

Ánimo a todos los que estéis luchando.


----------



## Alarkos (6 Ene 2021)

Esto esta lleno de trols, por un lado y por otro. Unos hablando de curas y otros hablando de “ciencia”.

Estáis todos tan acosumbrados a que os digan lo que teneis que hacer, que os habéis vuelto papagayos repetitivos totalmente desconectados con la realidad.

PROBADLO VOSOTROS MISMOS DURANTE 1 MES Y SACAD VUESTRAS PROPIAS CONCLUSIONES. 

No os fieis de nadie de nadie, ponedlo vosotros en práctica joder.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ene 2021)

Que tiempos aquellos en los que los rojos pedian pornografia en la tele publica al alcance e todos y llamaba fachas a quienes decian que la pornografia era mala y que eso era una barbaridad 

Que poca memoria....

Los rojos siempre con falta de hervores.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Ene 2021)

Interesante hilo


----------



## poppom (12 Ene 2021)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Jamás en la historia hemos tenido porno en 2 cliks.
> 
> Los jóvenes que más pronto descubran el no-fap son aquellos que más lejos llegarán. El resto estarán sin energía, desmotivados, con falta de autoestima. No saben lo que les pasa hasta que prueban el no-fap. Y el que lo ha probado sabe de lo que hablo.
> 
> ...



No, no te cambia la vida. También superé épocas enfermizas. 
La vida es una mierda con y sin FAP.
El Nofap parece una secta que vende milagros y no es así. Así lo que se consigue es que la mayoría de nofapers abandonen porque es un hábito malo pero eliminarlo no cambia tu ser. 
Como dejar de fumar. Respiras mejor pero sigo siendo pobre


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Ene 2021)

pero si traci lord se supone que es ahora una adalid contra el porno.


----------



## bladu (12 Ene 2021)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Jamás en la historia hemos tenido porno en 2 cliks.
> 
> Los jóvenes que más pronto descubran el no-fap son aquellos que más lejos llegarán. El resto estarán sin energía, desmotivados, con falta de autoestima. No saben lo que les pasa hasta que prueban el no-fap. Y el que lo ha probado sabe de lo que hablo.
> 
> ...




Que es eso de MetaCert?


----------



## Leopoldo (13 Ene 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Que es eso de MetaCert?



Es un filtro para controlar contenido.


----------



## Cipotecon (14 Ene 2021)

cuando dices que por suerte tiene solucion te refieres a que pudiste volver a tener relaciones sexuales de forma normal con mujeres?


----------



## D_M (16 Ene 2021)

De no existir el porno, las pajas y los masturbadores, estaríamos en manos de las hembristas que gobiernan este país, asi que prefiero los efectos secundarios del porno y el FAP, a ser el esclavo de una Charo bigotuda que me chantajea con su coño.


----------



## MADMAX HACENDADO (19 Ene 2021)

MINO PONTI dijo:


> Siempre me ha parecido un tema interesante. Por una parte ¿Quién gana en un negocio que no se obtienen beneficios?, si ya diréis que publicidad, pero...y por otro lado como afecta al cerebro. Ver tanto porno hace que se baje la líbido, y en cierto modo es verdad.



ya te lo digo yo : 

el rollo no esta en ganar dinero , toda la propaganda es a fondo perdido por que ya es un producto en si , el producto por el que pagan es condicionarte a ti !

por eso les suda la polla a las marcas o a holywood que les digais " no voy a consumir mas vuestros productos " ... LES SUDA LA POLLA ! ellos no viven de tu dinero ! ellos trabajan para los jvdios que tienen la maquina que imprime el puto dinero !!

en el porno igual , todo eso de que cause problemas fisicos y tal son gilipolleces , el porno es perjudicial PARA EL EUROPEO por que si os fijais el 80% del porno que se produce es de negros follando blancas , cada vez mas jovenes , cada vez mas pequeñas ... OS ESTAN PROGRAMANDO PARA QUE MANIFESTEIS LA REALIDAD DE HORDAS DE NEGROS VIOLANDO A VUESTRAS HIJAS !!

ya se que esto a los idiotas les sonara a magufada y tal , pero sabed que vuestros dueños son brujos y os controlan a traves de manipulaciones de vuestro subconsciente , llevan haciendolo casi 100 años y ha sido ULTRA EFECTIVO , han conquistado y destruido TODO occidente , algo que jamas podrian haber soñado antes sin la ayuda de la tecnologia de los mass media .


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Ene 2021)

MADMAX HACENDADO dijo:


> ya te lo digo yo :
> 
> el rollo no esta en ganar dinero , toda la propaganda es a fondo perdido por que ya es un producto en si , el producto por el que pagan es condicionarte a ti !
> 
> ...



te equivocas, hay montones de porno de negras con blancos, y de todo tipo. Cada quién elige lo que quiere ver, pillín.

Los efectos negativos del porno no son más que un caso particular de sobreestimulación, así que son muy reales, porque hasta estar todo el día mirando a pantallas luminiscentes es negativo.

Los animales se pasan la mayor parte de su tiempo haciendo nada, meditando. El ser humano en su hábitat natural hacía más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## PePiTaZo (19 Ene 2021)

Sin leerme todo el hilo me ha hecho recordar que cuando era joven y comencé a trabajar en una gran multinacional, hubo un pequeño bache o unas malas decisiones de los de arriba que provocó que la empresa perdiera mucho dinero y tuvieron que echar a un porcentaje de la plantilla. Según comentan las malas lenguas, el gran jefazo pidió al departamento de sistemas el historial del Internet Explorer de cada ordenador de cada trabajador, como que era muy fácil ya que todos estábamos en un dominio y cuando terminábamos nuestra jornada teníamos que dejar el ordenador encendido para que hicieran las copias de seguridad de cada uno de nuestros ordenadores, todo automatizado, cuando terminaban de hacer la copia/backup de todo el disco duro se apagaban solos. Y así que era porque yo cada dia me iba dejando el ordenador encendido y cuando volvía al día siguiente estaba apagado. 
El caso es que según cuentan, vuelvo a repetir las malas lenguas, el gran jefazo cuando recibió el historial de cada uno, unos 300 trabajadores, si en el historial no había páginas relacionadas con el porno, ese trabajador era despedido, en cambio, el trabajador que tenía en su historial visitas a páginas porno, conservaba su puesto de trabajo, porque según su criterio, un hombre sano mentalmente era imposible que durante su jornada laboral no pensara en dos o tres ocasiones en follar.
Obviamente no os puedo decir si está leyenda urbana es real, pero somos puedo afirmar que en aquella época y con 24 añitos que tenía, la web de petardas.com me la visitaba cada 30min o cada 20min en mi jornada laboral. Después de 20 años sigo trabajando en la misma multinacional, sobreviví a esa criba de trabajadores y a la del 2008. Ojalá que una vez muerto alguien o algo me pueda decir si petardas.com tuvo algo que ver para seguir conservando mi trabajo, las risas se iban a oír hasta en el mundo de los vivos.

Saludos.


----------



## FeiJiao (21 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> De no existir el porno, las pajas y los masturbadores, estaríamos en manos de las hembristas que gobiernan este país, asi que prefiero los efectos secundarios del porno y el FAP, a ser el esclavo de una Charo bigotuda que me chantajea con su coño.



No te olvides de las prostitutas, algo mas costosas que el porno pero tremendamente menos costosas que las charos empoderadas.


----------



## Jesús ya lo había dicho (23 Ene 2021)

En la unión europea piensan como prohibir la libertad de expresión y su difusión que es derecho de todos inalienable 
PERO NO PIENSAN EN COMO PROHIBIR LA PORNOGRAFIA EN INTERNET


----------



## damevenenooooo (23 Ene 2021)

Te leo atento con el rabo bien apretado con la derecha.

Escrito con Tapatalk


----------



## xalaxi (25 Ene 2021)

osea que si follo cada dia tambien mato mi motivacion?


----------



## Arnau92 (25 Ene 2021)

xalaxi dijo:


> osea que si follo cada dia tambien mato mi motivacion?



El modo en que afecta al circuito de recompensa-dopamina no es el mismo


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (27 Ene 2021)

El Hentai como no es de verdad ¿Cuenta?


----------



## lucky starr (5 Feb 2021)

xalaxi dijo:


> osea que si follo cada dia tambien mato mi motivacion?



Yo me he quedado preocupado también. Mañana he quedado con mi novia a la que no veo desde hace casi 3 semanas y tenía pensado no parar de follar todo el fin de semana.


----------



## protocolocon (16 Feb 2021)

La misma historia de siempre. La polla es un músculo, y como todos los músculos, si lo entrenas estará más en forma que si no haces nada. A mis 40 y algo años me la he cascado sin pudor desde los 7 al menos, y aunque ya no llego a poder correrme 6 o 7 veces en un día, si que puedo cascarmela o follar 3 veces al día sin problemas. Desde antes de los 15 ya tenía acceso al porno (si, revistas, algún VHS mal grabado... Nada que ver con la comodidad actual).

El porno crea una fantasía que luego no se corresponde con la realidad dice... Joder el sexo está en la cabeza, es fantasía. Cómo no nos va a poner más ver porno que tener a la parienta sin depilar y haciéndote la estrella con desgana... Y mira, si el porno nos libera de ser dependientes de las charos de la vida real, pues entonces está de puta madre. Es un win win de libro.


----------



## Pitu24 (16 Feb 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Antes que nada os invito a reflexionar de manera sincera sobre la razón por la cual hay tal cantidad de pornografía en internet de manera gratuita.
> 
> El 25% de las búsquedas diarias en internet son de pornografía.
> 
> ...



Hay que coger el toro por los cuernos como HOMBRES de verdad:

¿Qué pasaría si los HOMBRES dejaran los VICIOS a un lado y haciendo uso de su RESPONSABILIDAD recuperaran el mundo TRADICIONAL?


----------



## Burbujarras (18 Feb 2021)

Lo que es dañino son los meapilas de gab.com como el OP o su péndulo del tocacojonismo las femirulas, pero los que lo saben no se rebajan la dignidad publicando posts siensifristas y sesgados para montar otro hilo más de eterna derrota fachuza idealizando de una clase baja que pierde la vida en Verdún poj la patriaaa... que diría Umberto Eco del ur fascismo que cuando era crío que los ingleses comían 5 veces al día, ahora a los monaguillos les dicen que los pajilleros se pajean cinco veces al día


----------



## Kurten (18 Feb 2021)

Mucho cura medieval en este hilo


----------



## Sediento Complacido (11 Abr 2021)

buen hilo. up!!


----------



## XRL (11 Abr 2021)

que te pires

el porno el mejor invento de la humanidad,son unos heroes


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Antes que nada os invito a reflexionar de manera sincera sobre la razón por la cual hay tal cantidad de pornografía en internet de manera gratuita.


----------



## XRL (11 Abr 2021)

D_M dijo:


> De no existir el porno, las pajas y los masturbadores, estaríamos en manos de las hembristas que gobiernan este país, asi que prefiero los efectos secundarios del porno y el FAP, a ser el esclavo de una Charo bigotuda que me chantajea con su coño.



a otro hilo


----------



## XRL (11 Abr 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Pornografía es sexo no real, sin deseo y que muestra a la mujer con un deseo sexual igual al del hombre cuando eso no es la realidad.
> Luego la prostitución es la continuación de la pornografía, igual, fingido, sin deseo, donde el hombre disfruta y la mujer finge por dinero = capitalismo más asqueroso.
> La gente se acostumbra a eso y luego ya no sabe ni cómo tratar con una mujer real, se cree que funcionan como los hombres.
> Sexo sin deseo es basura, llega un punto que el sexo pierde tanta calidad que la gente considera que el sexo está sobrevalorado.
> ...



a fregar


----------



## XRL (11 Abr 2021)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Una pregunta de curioso:cuando quiere llevar a la práctica alguna de las hazañas aprendidas en la porno,con la mujer que quiere...¿como resulta la cosa?
> Por ejemplo, cuando usted le susurra al oido "¿te la doy por el culo querida...?"
> Y ella salta de la cama diciendo - no seas asqueroso!..."y se viste y se va (tal vez no venga más)
> De curioso nomás.



no hace falta tener mujer para eso,con que quedes con cualquiera se lo preguntas y listo

si quiere bien y si no a seguir follando por el coño,no se va a ir porque le hagas esa pregunta xd


----------



## Shudra (11 Abr 2021)

Vale, pues para paliarlo que el Estado proporcione mujeres gratis a todos, no te jode.
No follar=pajas.


----------



## Carlos París (30 Jun 2021)

Todavía duda alguien que esta mierda es un arma mundialista destinada a freir los cerebros de los hombres?

Alucinad: UNICEF: negar acceso a menores a pornografía «infringe sus derechos» (panampost.com) 


Películas para adultos solía llamarse a la pornografía. Pero el Fondo de las Naciones Unidas para la Infancia (UNICEF) ha decidido que ahora también es apta para menores.

Recientemente incorporaron en un informe a la pornografía entre las «herramientas de garantía de la era digital y derechos del niño en línea» para lo cual los niños podrían tener acceso a material sexualmente explícito de acuerdo con su edad y madurez, y lo denominan un derecho humano.


El organismo de la ONU a cargo de la niñez asegura que la pornografía no solamente no causa daño en los menores de edad sino que además impedir su acceso puede «infringir sus derechos humanos».

Comúnmente las páginas de pornografía tienen un filtro para evitar que los menores accedan. Pero UNICEF considera que los procesos de verificación de la mayoría de edad son un obstáculo para la «educación vital en sexualidad».



> There're studies about the harm porn has on young men, imagine children. Check their hard drive
> "A UN agency is again immersed in controversy for a recent report suggesting there is no conclusive evidence that children exposed to pornography are harmed."UNICEF Report Says Pornography Not Always Harmful to Children - C-Fam
> — Lily / Mujer Guerrera (@MujerGuerrera78) May 21, 2021




*Instituto de Investigación del Centro Nacional sobre Explotación Sexual refuta a UNICEF*
Diametralmente opuesta a la posición de UNICEF, la vicepresidente y directora del Instituto de Investigación del Centro Nacional sobre Explotación Sexual, Lisa Thompson, asegura que “el informe de UNICEF ignora la gran cantidad de investigaciones que demuestran los daños de la pornografía a los niños. Al ignorar los daños reales que puede tener la pornografía, UNICEF está jugando a la ruleta con la salud y la seguridad de los niños”.


Agregó que “la pornografía convencional contiene abusos sexuales horribles, violaciones, incesto, racismo, todo lo cual los niños no deben consumir” y “la evaluación milquetoast de UNICEF de los impactos de la pornografía hardcore en los niños no hace nada para desafiar la narrativa política de que la pornografía es benigna, y como resultado, pone a los niños en peligro».

Pero UNICEF alega que la pornografía no es nociva para los menores, basándose en un estudio europeo de 19 países de la Unión Europea (UE) que encontró que en la mayoría de los países, la mayor parte de los niños que vieron imágenes pornográficas no estaban «ni molestos ni felices».

De hecho, el informe en el que se basa UNICEF dice que 39 % de los niños españoles estaban felices después de ver pornografía.



> UNICEF take down report on port for children after outcry!UNICEF Takes Down Report Saying Porn is OK for Kids After Pro-Life Group Exposes It
> — PedOff (@KrystynaWisson) May 22, 2021





*UNICEF cedió ante la presión de grupos provida*
Ante la presión de la agrupación provida, Friday Fax, que promueve la defensa de los menores desde la concepción, UNICEF modificó el informe.

Friday Fax publica semanalmente un reporte desde la sede de la ONU con una perspectiva conservadora. Forma parte de C-Fam (el Centro por la Familia y los Derechos Humanos).

Luego de que Friday Fax denunció el informe de UNICEF, el organismo de la ONU eliminó el documento de su sitio web.

Dicha plataforma señala que luego volvió a publicar un informe editado estratégicamente que elimina declaraciones claves citadas en Friday Fax, pero conserva las mismas posiciones del informe original.

*EEUU ofreció 300 millones de dólares adicionales para UNICEF*
El informe fue publicado pocos días después de que la Agencia de los Estados Unidos para el Desarrollo Internacional (USAID) anunciara la renovación de su asociación de larga data con UNICEF, comprometiendo 300 millones de dólares adicionales en fondos directos para programas.

«La Agencia de los Estados Unidos para el Desarrollo Internacional (USAID) se toma muy en serio los problemas de seguridad en Internet y la protección de los niños contra el contenido dañino en Internet, incluida la pornografía», dijo Christine Gleichert, subadministradora de Asuntos Públicos de USAID para Friday Fax.

USAID es el mayor contribuyente financiero de UNICEF.

En respuesta, UNICEF le dijo a USAID que «la posición inequívoca de la organización es que ningún niño debe estar expuesto a contenido dañino en línea».

Ratifica su postura de que los niños no se ven perjudicados al ver material sexualmente explícito.

Estados Unidos es el mayor donante gubernamental de UNICEF con fondos para 2020 que alcanzaron casi los 994 millones de dólares en programas humanitarios y de desarrollo.

Bajo la administración de Donald Trump, el expresidente fue tajante en la remoción de fondos a organizaciones que atentaban contra la dignidad humana e infringían la soberanía de las naciones.

El entonces director de USAID fue implacable frente a la ONU cuando intentó imponer una agenda de aborto en países de África e Hispanoamérica.

No obstante, la gestión de Joe Biden ha insistido en derogar y suplantar las medidas en defensa de la niñez.

UNICEF fue creado para proteger a los niños afectados por las secuelas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Pero, progresivamente ha asumido una agenda de inspiración feminista que va de la mano de la hipersexualización de menores. En consecuencia, el Vaticano llegó a retirar su contribución anual.

Sin embargo, la agenda avanza. Y UNICEF apela a la interpretación del Pacto Internacional de Derechos Civiles y Políticos para no solo considerar inofensiva a la exposición de menores a la pornografía sino que incluso la ha convertido en un derecho humano.


----------



## L.RAMOS (30 Jun 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Todavía duda alguien que esta mierda es un arma mundialista destinada a freir los cerebros de los hombres?
> 
> Alucinad: UNICEF: negar acceso a menores a pornografía «infringe sus derechos» (panampost.com)
> 
> ...



Te cagas.

Agenda global-satanista cumpliéndose al milímetro.

Mientras, se van descubriendo los devastadores efectos que causa la pornografía a corto y largo plazo tanto en adultos como de forma aún más nefasta en niños/adolescentes.

Puto circo todo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (30 Jun 2021)

Estoy flipando con lo de UNICEF.


----------



## Stock Option (30 Jun 2021)

Este hilo debería tener su propia "chincheta".


----------



## Arnau92 (30 Jun 2021)

Stock Option dijo:


> Este hilo debería tener su propia "chincheta".



Este incluye la misma información aunque más sintentizada y menos ilustrada a nivel visual: Manual básico sobre nutrición, entrenamiento muscular y hábitos saludables Es uno de los tantos apartados que abarco en él


----------



## Pressak (30 Jun 2021)

Yo dejé la pornografía hace unos años y no me puedo encontrar mejor, literalmente te frie el cerebro.

Además te conviertes en un adicto y tienes una especie de neurastenia permanente. Dar acceso a niños al porno es demencial.


----------



## skeptik (30 Jun 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Antes que nada os invito a reflexionar de manera sincera sobre la razón por la cual hay tal cantidad de pornografía en internet de manera gratuita.



Porque es mejor que bajar al kiosko a comprar una revista porno y además es gratis, genio.


----------



## skeptik (30 Jun 2021)

Pressak dijo:


> Dar acceso a niños al porno es demencial.



Y al rock and roll también.


----------



## ingeniata (30 Jun 2021)

luismarple dijo:


> Tambien hay niños que beben alcohol. Cerramos estrella galicia?



no dé ideas a los progres


----------



## RalphWiggum (1 Jul 2021)

MADMAX HACENDADO dijo:


> vuestros dueños son brujos y os controlan a traves de manipulaciones de vuestro subconsciente













The Vigilant Citizen – Symbols Rule the World


Symbols Rule the World



vigilantcitizen.com











.
.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Ago 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> El Hentai como no es de verdad ¿Cuenta?



Difícil respuesta. Técnicamente no, pero para un cristiano sí.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Ago 2021)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Difícil respuesta. Técnicamente no, pero para un cristiano sí.



...Y por lo visto para los australianos también.






Australia PROHIBE el HENTAI ❌







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Ago 2021)




----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Nov 2021)

Nadie me quitara mis Private de los 90 ni sus pelis cuya calidad no ha sido superada.

Pajilleros del mundo, unamonos!!!


----------



## vacutator (17 Nov 2021)

La pornografía nació para quitar la clientela a Venca que era quien tenía el monopolio en los 80 y principios de los 90.

Eran clientes más creativos y con un poder de imaginación inigualable. 

Luego llegó la pornografía y consiguió que los adolescentes fueran más felices porque se les daba todo hecho pero a su vez crecían con menos creatividad y a parte ya no les ilusionaba casarse y formar familia con una chica como las de Venca.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (20 Nov 2021)

CUIDADO CON LA PORNOGRAFÍA 

Es increíble como incluso cinco segundos de pornografía pueden quedar en la mente para toda la vida y muchos años de formación cristiana pueden olvidarse en cuestion de un momento cuando se elige pecar, y es que la pornografía atormenta el alma, la destruye y la lleva a la perdición, convierte a la persona en alguien con poca voluntad, pues la somete a una difícil adicción que la esclaviza. 

Lamentablemente un hombre que se ha formado viendo pornografía busca lo que ha visto en una mujer y la rebaja a un simple objeto que sirve para el placer sexual, pues esto es lo que presenta la pornografía, una mujer siendo utilizada como un mero objeto creado para satisfacer los impulsos carnales.

Poco a poco el consumidor de pornografía va perdiendo su capacidad para amar, pues todo vicio nos aleja de Dios que es quien infunde el verdadero amor en nosotros, deja de pensar que la mujer debe ser conquistada con cariño y respeto, porque es un ser humano que ama y busca ser amada, en cambio él piensa que debe conquistarla para en algún momento llevarla a la cama y satisfacer su propio placer, el consumidor de pornografía no logrará amar porque el verdadero amor es sacrificio y donación, cuando los esposos se unen para el acto conyugal hacen un sacrificio de amor, buscan entregarse el uno al otro, no sólo satisfacerse a sí mismos, es en esta entrega sagrada que Dios se hace presente y se le puede dar gloria a Dios.

Ahora, ¿si soy consumidor de pornografía y aún quiero saber lo que es amar y ser amado puedo hacerlo? 

Mientras siga siendo consumidor nunca lo sabrá pues cada vez se aleja más de Dios, pero si tiene un arrepentimiento sincero por haber ofendido tanto a Dios y se aleja de la ocasión del pecado (es decir, si es necesario botar la computadora, el celular, el televisor, revistas, discos, alejarse de ciertas "amistades" o familiares, etc. por amor a Dios), busca la vida de gracia, confesión frecuente, Santo Sacrificio de la Misa frecuente, santo rosario, mortificación diaria y lee la vida de los santos buscando imitarlos, busca de todo corazón detestar el pecado, con estas prácticas hechas vida claro que puede lograr amar y ser amado, pero como con todo vicio es necesaria la virtud de la persevarancia, no desistir, ni creer que como ya llevo "X" meses o años sin caer ya no caeré nunca más, porque la realidad es que es una lucha para TODA LA VIDA, pero que lo vale todo.


----------

